# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed Payback



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Publisher* Electronic Arts
*Developer* Ghost Games
*Erscheinungsdatum* 10.11.2017

*
Infos:* Need for Speed Payback – Action-Rennspiel – Offizielle EA-Website


*Wagenliste mit Preis und Klassen: *Unter der Haube: Need for Speed Payback-Wagenliste und Preise

*Live-Tuning:* Live-Tuning – Need for Speed Payback

*Wracks:* Wracks – Need for Speed Payback

*Händler, Garagen & Teile-Shops:* Handler, Garagen & Teile-Shops – Need for Speed Payback

*Leistungstuning:* Leistungstuning – Need for Speed Payback

*Cops:* https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need...eed-payback/news/nfs-payback-high-stakes-cops
*
Erfolge und Trophäen:* https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need...ack/news/nfs-payback-achievements-trophy-list

*Street-Ligen: *https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need-for-speed/need-for-speed-payback/street-leagues*

Spielwelt: *https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need-for-speed/need-for-speed-payback/news/nfs-payback-world-map

*Systemanforderungen:* https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need...peed-payback/news/nfs-payback-pc-requirements





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGI6Lj9p2v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Build of the Week:* https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need-for-speed/need-for-speed-payback/build-of-the-week

Das Build der Woche von Need for Speed Payback stellt dir einen speziell getunten Wagen vor, den du auch selbst modifizieren kannst, wenn du am Steuer sitzt.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2017)

Morgen gibts das komplette Infopaket zu den Individualisierungen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juli 2017)

Gespannt bin ich zwar schon, aber mindestens genau so skeptisch


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich weiß, der neue Customisation-Trailer, ist nicht da um mir die Landschaften zu zeigen, aber ich hoffe dann doch, dass da noch was kommt, und man sich durch das Vegas inspirierte Setting nicht zu sehr hat einschränken lassen. Bisher sehe ich nur Wüstengebiete in allen möglichen Varianten und natürlich die Vegas inspirierte Stadt. Die Wahrheit liegt immerhin auf der Straße (oder wie war das nochmal?)


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2017)

Top Tuning System mit Klassen 

Live-Tuning – Need for Speed Payback


Wracks – Need for Speed Payback


Handler, Garagen & Teile-Shops – Need for Speed Payback


Leistungstuning – Need for Speed Payback


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ecoMMGG2ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (15. August 2017)

Vielleicht kann man noch den Link zur Übersicht zu den Builds of the Week/Setups der Woche hinzufügen:
Setup der Woche – Need for Speed Payback – Offizielle EA-Website

>

Da sollte (fast) jede Wochen ein neuer Build hinzukommen. Wir sind in der 3ten Woche.

Bisherige Builds:
Chevrolet Bel Air 1955
Nissan Fairlady 240ZG 1971
Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec 1991


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2017)

Need for Speed Payback auf der Gamescom

Need for Speed Payback kommt zur gamescom


----------



## Flexsist (18. August 2017)

Wuuhuuu...endlich ein Payback Sammelthread. Wenn ich heute keinen gefunden hätte, hätte ich ihn aufgemacht (ich habe schon vor 2 Monaten die Idee gehabt, war aber zu faul. shame on me..... 

Aber ganz untätig war ich nicht meine Freunde! Ich habe im EA Forum schon eine ganze Weile eine Wunschliste stehen und es wurden tatsächlich auch schon ein paar Sachen übernommen, ob ich dafür der Grund bin weiß ich aber nicht.
Wie dem auch sei, über weitere Unterstützung würde ich mich sehr freuen!

EA Forum - Need for Speed Payback - Wunschliste

Wenn ihr auch die Gleichen oder ähnliche Wünsche habt, gebt XP und oder postet eure Wünsche dazu!


Stay Tuned!

MfG Flexsist


----------



## janni851 (18. August 2017)

Ich hätte jetzt schwören können, das wir hier schon zwei Monate sind, aber dann hab ich mal auf das Datum vom Startpost geschaut [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2017)

Ich denke der Drops mit Änderungen/Ergänzungen ist 3 Monate vor Release lange gelutscht...


----------



## Flexsist (18. August 2017)

Ich bin optimistisch. Mit Updates oder DLC's ist alles machbar. 

EDIT: Danke für deinen Support im EA Forum!


----------



## Galford (21. August 2017)

Ich bin mal so frei.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf2qDAEZc2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5Sxr4lzumM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Am Steuer des unglaublichen neuen BMW M5*


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2017)

Beim Setup der Woche gibts jetzt 360° Bilder.

Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX 2007 – Setup der Woche – Need for Speed Payback

Jedoch konnte mich noch keins vom Hocker reißen. Neue Felgen...das wars aber auch schon wieder....und immer noch diese hässlichen unangepassten Heck Diffusor....

EDIT: Ich befürchte auch, dass man bei dem neuen BMW M5 optisch bis auf die Felgen auch nicht wirklich was ändern kann. War bei NFS 2015 mit dem neuen GTR (2017) auch so.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2017)

*Cops:* Need for Speed Payback – Cops, Cops, Cops!


----------



## Galford (23. August 2017)

Eines der wohl (bald) vielen Videos zum Rennen, welches man wohl auf der Gamescom spielen kann. (Die Story Mission gab es ja schon auf der E3 zu sehen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_521MIRUIuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (23. August 2017)

Hab mich geirrt mit den neuen Felgen, sind auch nur alte. Die auf dem EVO sind WORK VS XX, diese gibts auch in NFS 2015 nur eben ohne VS Logo.
Wenn da keine nennenswerten *schöne* neu Felgen kommen dann wäre das echt eine miese Sache.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ycTCmQmBUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UK93tbUhonY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (27. August 2017)

Es ist auf jeden Fall positiv, dass es in Sachen Spielwelt mehr gibt als nur Wüste und eine Stadt. Das Spiel macht grafisch wirklich einiges her, wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir hier und da irgendwie noch die grafischen Highlights fehlen. Gut, ist sicher etwas unfair das Spiel schon jetzt dahingehend zu beurteilen, und da in heutigen Open-World-Rennspielen eh alles durchweg gut aussieht, ist es auch schwerer besondere, herausstechende Orte in der Spielwelt zu haben. 

Mir ist aber einfach eine tolle Spielwelt sehr wichtig. Rockport (Rockport Downtown, Rosewood, Point Camden etc.) ist für mich auch immer noch eine der besten Spielwelten (wenn nicht sogar die Beste) in einem NFS. Nach heutigen Standards mag die Spielwelt eher klein ausfallen, aber sie hat einfach an jeder Stelle Charakter.

Und noch was:
Wenn ich mir das Rennen mit dem BMW anschauen, und natürlich weiß, das sich kurze Rennen für so eine Gamescom Demo anbieten, wünsche ich mir doch, dass es im Spiel auch wieder eine höhere Anzahl an längeren Rennen gibt (sagen wir min. 5 Minuten, lieber 7 Minuten aufwärts). Gerade gestern hatte ich mal wieder ein wenig das 2012er Most Wanted gespielt, und mir ist da auch wieder aufgefallen, wie unglaublich kurz dort die meisten Rennen sind. Und ja, in Rivals und dem 2015er NFS gab es auch längere Rennen, aber in einer, für mich, zu geringer Anzahl.

Gespannt bin ich auch wie viele Autos es in der Release-Version geben wird. Ich finde das 2015er NFS wurde viel zu wenig für den kleinen Fuhrpark kritisiert. Ich rede nicht von 700 Autos, auch nicht von 350, und mir ist auch klar, dass es nicht nur auf die Anzahl ankommt, sondern auch darauf, dass die "richtigen" Autos im Spiel sind. Aber ~50 Auto waren für 2015 zu wenig (wobei man versucht hat, das Problem mit limitierten Stellplätzen zu "lösen"). Aber mir kann man doch nicht erzählen, dass es nicht locker 100 Autos gibt, die sich genug von einander unterscheiden, dass jedes seine Berechtigung im Spiel hätte. Jedoch frage ich nicht einmal nach 100 Autos, aber eine Anzahl von ungefähr 80+ finde ich für das Jahr 2017 völlig zeitgemäß. Nein, ich werde wohl nicht jedes Auto fahren, aber eine größere Anzahl bringt auch eine höhere Chance, dass die richtigen Autos für mich dabei sind. Und es geht einfach auch darum, was nach heutigen Maßstäben zeitgemäß ist, und darum, dass es sich ein Publisher nicht zu einfach macht, und nur die "minimalste" Anzahl an Autos einbaut, nur um möglichst viel an Lizenzkosten zu sparen. Ja, es wird viele Tuningteile geben, die machen aus einem Toyota Supra aber trotzdem keinen Nissan 350z (Auch wenn wohl beide im Spiel sind, im Gegensatz um 2015er. Sollte aber auch nur ein Beispiel sein.)

In der Summe ist die Auswahl der "richtigen" Autos natürlich auch wichtig. Im 2012er MW gibt es zwei Version des 918 (mit DLC) aber keinen Porsche GT3 RS, worüber ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Im 2015er gab es zwar einige Fords, aber kein Ford GT (2005), und der war, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, seit MW 2005 immer dabei. Wie man im 2015er nicht schon einen Nissan 350/370z einbauen konnte, ist auch nicht gerade verständlich (weil da auch nie DLC geplant waren).

Und damit bin ich schon an einem wohl sehr umstrittenen Punkt: ich hätte dieses Mal auch nichts gegen Bezahl-DLCs. Die kostenlosen Updates für das 2015er NFS waren schön und gut, aber auch wenn da respektabel viel dazu gekommen ist, finde ich schon, dass man da gesehen hat, dass es eben doch deutliche Grenzen gibt, für kostenlose Updates. Natürlich sollten diese Bezahl-DLC auch entsprechend viel Gegenwert bieten, und das Hauptspiel sollte auch schon von Beginn an, einen großen und fairen Umfang haben.

Aber das war es fürs Erste. Nur ein paar unbedeutende Gedanken zum Spiel. Und ändern kann man jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel.

Edit:
Und Verkehrsautos die auch mal ihren Blinker benutzen - wenigsten in der Stadt - wären auch ein nettes Detail. Das gibt es in FH3, aber die NFS Entwickler können so etwas scheinbar vom Budget her nicht rechtfertigen. Muss wohl Hammer-schwer sein, so etwas einzubauen. Vielleicht habe ich es auch in den bisherigen Videos nur verpasst. Im 2015er und in Rivals blinkt jedenfalls keine Sau beim Abbiegen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F0OUR4avng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Ich habe zu meiner Enttäuschung gerade gesehen das NFS Payback die gleichen Grafikfehler hat wie 2015.  

Achtet mal auf den Speedhunters Aufkleber oben auf der Windschutzscheibe, in der Mitte ist er kaputt / wird nicht korrekt dargestellt. Das war bei NFS 2015 ausserhalb der Garage auch schon so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade jetzt wo es Tageslicht gibt hätte ich erwartet dass man das behebt. Irgendwie bin ich froh noch nicht vorbestellt zu haben. Solche Details stören mich einfach.


----------



## janni851 (28. August 2017)

Da steht doch Speedhunters auf dem BMW. Und das man den nicht komplett lesen kann, würde ich auf Reflektionen zurückführen. Immerhin sitzt an dieser Stelle gerne eine Frontkamera.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Ich habe es bereits korrigiert und nein, das hat nichts mit Reflektion zu tun, es ist ein bug. Wie gesagt, gabs in 2015 auch schon. Kann dir gerne ein paar Screenshots machen.


----------



## janni851 (28. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich habe es bereits korrigiert und nein, das hat nichts mit Reflektion zu tun, es ist ein bug. Wie gesagt, gabs in 2015 auch schon. Kann dir gerne ein paar Screenshots machen.


Ich glaube dir ja, aber so könnte man es eventuell auch erklären. Wenn ich sowas auf den 3er von meinem Onkel klebe und ihn richtig positioniere bekomme ich das bestimmt auch hin.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Wenn es eine Reflektion wäre, dann müsste man ja was helles sehen und nicht schwarz. Zudem ist die Sonne hinter dem Fahrzeug...also...hm.


----------



## janni851 (28. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Reflektion wäre, dann müsste man ja was helles sehen und nicht schwarz. Zudem ist die Sonne hinter dem Fahrzeug...also...hm.


Vielleicht wird es ja noch behoben. Wie gesagt, ich verstehe dich voll und ganz. Sie hatten zwei Jahre um an der Engine zu arbeiten. Da sollte sowas nichtmehr vorkommen. 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich doch mal noch schnell zwei Screenshots gemacht. Der Bug hat nicht direkt was mit Reflektion zu tun, sondern mehr mit Licht & Interieur welches innen an der Windschutzscheibe klebt bzw. Fensterrahmen. Also so oder so, es ist und bleibt für mich ein Bug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht einfach echt unschön aus.  Hoffentlich wirds bei Payback noch behoben.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2017)

Dann sind die Sticker wohl von innen draufgeklebt ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Eben nicht. Wenn man unter Laternen fährt dann "blinken" die betroffenen Stellen immer auf. Also mal ist es korrekt, dann wieder nicht usw... Im direkten Licht wird es meistens korrekt dargestellt.

Aber so oder so, es sieht einfach schei.. aus.

EDIT: Man könne es auch anders sagen: An den betroffenen Stellen decken die Aufkleber nicht korrekt.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2017)

Naja wie auch immer aber am Bild des realen Wagen sieht man das der da Kram an der Scheibe hat.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2017)

Ja, das streite ich ja auch nicht ab, das habe ich auch schon im Spiel gesehen, da gibts den Kram auch. 
Sogar das Head Up Display vom BMW M4 sieht man da. Ist mir vor kurzem erst (wieder) aufgefallen.


----------



## Flexsist (29. August 2017)

Was mir eben beim durchstöbern der Build-of-Week's aufgefallen ist, es gibt nun auch Felgen 2-farbig die vorher nur einfarbig waren. Sieht man gut am Nissan R34 GT-R bzw. dessen Nismo Felgen.
Noch ein Wunsch meiner Wunschliste wurde also erhört.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccM92CFx_6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0PDvC0oglk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YI2Mj8j69nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (30. August 2017)

Es ist zwar okay, dass es drin ist, allerdings muss ich schon sagen, dass ein NFS meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Off-Road gebraucht hätte. Ich fand auch schon in Forza Horizon 3 den Anteil von Off-Road-Rennen als zu hoch. Und man muss wirklich nicht alles The Crew oder Horizon nachmachen. Und ja, ich finde es in einem Arcade-Rennspiel völlig okay, wenn ich mit einem Supersportwagen abseits der Strecke, bis hin zu richtigen Off-Road-Abschnitten, nicht im Schneckentempo dahinschleichen muss. Das ein Supersportwagen dabei langsamer wird, ist ja okay, aber ich finde es so richtig, wie es z.B. in Forza Horizon 3 ist. Außerdem ist es nicht richtig, dass in früheren Serienteilen, die Autos in Off-Road-Bereichen nicht auch an Geschwindigkeiten eigenbüßt hätten - selbst im 2012 MW gibt es ja auch Offroad-Reifen nicht ohne Grund. Und in HP hätte es meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr genervt, wenn man da immer zu viel Geschwindigkeit eingebüßt hätte. 
Gutes Game(play)design, auch wenn es nicht ganz realistisch ist, steht bei mir immer noch vor Realismus, und ganz speziell in Arcade-Rennspielen.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2017)

Je mehr Abwechslung im Game desto besser is meine Devise


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2017)

Komm mir das nur so vor oder schuldet uns EA für diese Woche noch einen "Build of the Week" ?
Der EVO war doch von letzter Woche Montag, oder?

MfG


----------



## Galford (31. August 2017)

> It's coming, and it's a new car that you've not seen yet.



Das war vom 29. August. Also müsste es dann wohl spätestes heute oder morgen so weit sein.

Aber so spannend ist ein Build of the Week ja auch nicht, außer es ist ein neues Auto, und selbst dann ist es eben nur eines.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2017)

Naja, aber man kann schon kleine Neuerungen feststellen, wie z.B. die zweifarbigen  Nismo Felgen. Man lässt immer leicht was durchblicken. Bei der Folierung des Nissan Skyline könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass es teilweise mit dem angekündigten  Sticker Editor im Folien Editor erstellt wurde. Denn es gibt einige Stellen die dafür sprechen würden, wie z.B. der Ausschnitt am Heck, beim VSpec Emblem. Oder unten, die weißen Kanten. Klar würde sich sowas auch mit mehr Aufwand mit dem alten Folien Editor machen lassen, aber dafür sieht es mir unten an den Kanten zu sauber aus.

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2017)

Der neue Build of the Week ist da. Auch wenn ich kein Fan der Marke bin, aber das Teil sieht schon sehr krass aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aston Martin Vulcan – Setup der Woche – Need for Speed Payback

Auch hier sieht man schön, zweifarbige Felgen die vorher einfarbig waren.


----------



## Galford (5. September 2017)

Den gibt es schon seit Freitag, ist also der Build von letzter Woche. Das kannst du auch daran sehen, dass die offiziellen Tweets zum Vulcan von letzter Woche Freitag sind. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass ein Link zur Übersicht im Startpost reicht, und man nicht jedes mal auf den neuesten Build of the Week verlinken muss.

Aber wenn ich schon dabei bin: wer es noch nicht gesehen hat - im Steelbook zum Spiel ist auf der Innenseite der Porsche 918 Spyder abgebildet, welcher meiner Meinung nach bisher noch nicht auf Screens oder in Trailern zu sehen war.

Und das es keine Toyotas, also auch keinen Supra, im Spiel geben wird, dürfte ja einigen auch schon bekannt sein.


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Den gibt es schon seit Freitag, ist also der Build von letzter Woche.



Nee, das kann nicht sein, denn ich schaue täglich mehrmals auf der Seite vorbei, erst heute war er da. Vielleicht war das auf Twitter nur n Spoiler. Und genau genommen wäre es der Build von vorletzter Woche, oder irgendwie so...... Bei EA scheint eine Woche  deutlich mehr als 7 Tage zu haben.  Ob und wie sich das wohl in der Lohntüte eines EA Mitarbeites bemerkbar macht?


----------



## Galford (5. September 2017)

Doch, der war da. 100% sicher. In den beiden Tweets die ich verlinkt habe, wurde die Seite zum Vulcan verlinkt. Gesehen habe ich ihn auch schon am Freitag - das weiß ich schon alleine deshalb, weil ich letzte Woche noch einen Tweet zitiert hatte, dass ein neues Auto kommen soll, und ich schrieb, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass er am Donnerstag oder Freitag kommt. Und am Freitag war er auch da, wo ich dann froh war, dass ich mit Donnerstag/Freitag keinen Unsinn erzählt habe. Warum ich den Vulcan im Forum nicht schon am Freitag verlinkt habe, habe ich schon erklärt (Link zur Übersicht reicht mMn) 

 Vielleicht war der er in der Übersicht nicht richtig eingepflegt - das mag sein. Aber die Seite war da, und zumindest mit dem Link erreichbar. Der Vulcan IST der Build von letzter Woche.

 In den Tweets vom Freitag (oben verlinkt unter "offziellen" und Tweets") wurde auch dieser Link angeben: x.ea.com/35436 (die PCGH würde den Link umwandeln, deshalb hier nicht direkt als Link). Und der führt direkt zu Seite vom Aston Martin Vulcan. Und das schon seit Freitag. Am Freitag Morgen, wenige Stunden zuvor, hatte ein EA Mitarbeiter auch den Wagen schon mit Spock und "live long & prosper" angeteasert (Vulcan - Heimatplanet von Spock).

Edit:
Hier z.B. auch ein reddit-Thread, der 4 Tage alt ist. 
Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass ich wegen dem Unsinn schon viel zu viel Geschrieben habe. Entschuldigung. Ich hätte es einfach nicht ansprechen sollen.


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2017)

Hm, warum hab ich ihn dann nicht gesehen...


----------



## Galford (6. September 2017)

Tatsächlich, die deutsche Unterseite ist etwas lahmer als die englischsprachigen Version. Der neue Build ist dort (deutsche Seite) noch nicht in der Übersicht gelistet. Vielleicht schaust du zukünftig lieber auf der englischen Seite nach, oder folgst dem offiziellen Twitter Account..

Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


Stand 16:22 Uhr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (6. September 2017)

Nette Vette


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2017)

Neues Build: JAGUARF-Type R Coupe 2016

Jaguar F-Type R Coupe 2016 - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2017)

Link geht nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: jetzt gehts.

EDIT2: Ich hoffe der Jaguar geht noch *viel* tiefer. Bei der Bodenfreiheit stehen einem ja die Haare zu Berge.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2017)

Neues Build: Mercury Cougar 1967

Mercury Cougar 1967 - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Flexsist (18. September 2017)

Die "73" auf der Heckscheibe gefällt mir. Ich hoffe das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass es a) mehr Schriftarten oder b) einen guten Sticker Editor  gibt. Ich hätte gern  beides.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Schriftarten ? Gab bei Forza auch nie die passenden für Firmen Decals sodaß ich da in wochenlanger Arbeit jeden Buchstaben einzeln für jedes Decal geformt habe. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2017)

Mir brauchst du da nix erzählen. Ich mach es genauso, allerdings bei NFS. Forza habe ich bisher noch nicht. Ich scheue mich vor Win10.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht ^^

Ich nutze es seit jeher. Es ist das beste OS was ich je hatte und mein erstes war Win98


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2017)

Ich "kenne" Windows 10. Mir gefällt nur der permanente Internet Verkehr im Hintergrund nicht. Klar lässt sich auch einiges unterbinden, aber eben nicht alles. Und wenn man gezwungenermaßen auf mobiles Internet angewiesen ist, dann ist das einfach schei...


----------



## Galford (20. September 2017)

Hardwareanforderungen (Link):


> *Minimum Requirements for 720p30 at low settings*
> 
> 
> OS: 64-bit Windows 7 or later
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kbQJTsSh5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zum Vergleich dazu die Anforderungen von NFS2015:


Spoiler



*Minimale Voraussetzungen für 720p30 auf niedrigen Einstellungen:
*​


Betriebssystem: 64-Bit Windows 7 oder neuer
Prozessor: Intel Core i3-4130 oder gleichwertig mit 4 Hardware-Threads
Speicher: 6 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB, AMD Radeon HD 7850 2 GB oder gleichwertige DX11-kompatible GPU mit 2 GB Speicher
Festplatte: 30 GB freier Speicherplatz


*
 Empfohlene Voraussetzungen für 1080p60 auf hohen Einstellungen:*​


Betriebssystem: 64-Bit Windows 7 oder neuer
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4690 oder gleichwertig mit 4 Hardware-Threads
Speicher: 8 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB, AMD Radeon R9 290 4 GB oder gleichwertige DX11-kompatible GPU mit 4 GB Speicher
Festplatte: 30 GB freier Speicherplatz


----------



## janni851 (20. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Hardwareanforderungen (Link):



Was ist eine 1060 mit 4GB?[emoji28][emoji849]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2017)

> ERFORDERLICHE ONLINE-VERBINDUNG: Internetverbindung mit mindestens 512 kbps Geschwindigkeit



Ich dachte es wird keinen Online-Zwang mehr geben.


----------



## Galford (20. September 2017)

Gibt es auch nicht. Im Englischen heißt es ja "ONLINE CONNECTION REQUIREMENTS" (Online-Verbindungs-Anforderungen), was einfach bedeutet, wenn du online spielst (also gegen echte Menschen), brauchst du als Minimum "192 KBPS or faster Internet Connection".

Und da du das Spiel auf Origin aktivieren musst, braucht man so oder so eine Internetverbindung, aber halt keine permanente.


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2017)

Und im deutschen heißt es "ERFORDERLICHE ONLINE-VERBINDUNG". Ich habe das nicht selbst übersetzt, das steht so bei EA auf der Seite. Ich kenne das von anderen Spielen mit Offline Mode, wo dann sowas wie "optional" da steht, wenn keine Internetverbindung zwingend erforderlich ist. Oder für wie bei Shift 2, da steht "Für Multiplayer ist eine ... Internetverbindung mit 512kbit/s oder schneller erforderlich".

Deswegen verwirrt mich das. Ich traue EA alles zu. Auch das vorgaugeln eines Offline Mode den es dann Final aber nicht gibt.

EDIT: Bin auch mal gespannt wie man das dann mit Savegame manipulationen handhaben wird, bzw ob es da überhaupt eine Methode gibt Cheater zu filtern die ihre Savegames manipulieren. Bei 2015 war das ja kein Thema, da alles online gespeichert wurde.

EDIT: Was irgendwie auch keinen Sinn macht ist, das die Minimum Anforderungen und Empfohlene Anforderungen unterschiedliche angaben zur Internetverbindung haben.


----------



## Galford (20. September 2017)

Ich habe die deutsche Übersetzung gesehen - auch schon vorher. Ich habe nur die englische Version nicht später mit der deutschen Version ersetzt, weil bei dem bisschen Text es egal sein sollte, ob es jetzt auf Englisch oder Deutsch da steht. Zumindest dachte ich das.

Cheater wird es immer geben - da kann man leider nichts machen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass es auch im letzten NFS Möglichkeiten gab zu cheaten - trotz Online-only.


Noch zwei Kleinigkeiten, die mir in dem Gameplayvideo aufgefallen sind - aber Achtung, nicht lesen wenn man das Bemängeln von Kleinigkeiten nicht mag:
- Der rechte HotRod am Anfang scheint leicht über die Landebahn zu schweben
- Bei 1:03 kommt das Verkehrsauto nicht durch die "Pfeil-Barriere". In den meisten anderen NFS konnte die da einfach durchfahren.


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Cheater wird es immer geben - da kann man leider nichts machen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass es auch im letzten NFS Möglichkeiten gab zu cheaten - trotz Online-only.



Gab es, aber nur mit Trainer. Und diese Leute hatte man auch relativ schnell entlarvt. Wenn sie z.B. den Ghost Mode an hatten, dann konnten sie nicht mehr Crashen mit einem selbst oder dem Verkehr.

Mir ging es jetzt explizit darum Savegames zu manipulieren und zb. aus 1200$ 1.200.000$ zu machen. Sowas ist beim 2015er nicht möglich da man keinen Zugriff auf die Savegames hat.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Erfolge und Trophäen


Need for Speed Payback – Erfolge und Trophaen


----------



## Flexsist (25. September 2017)

Erfolge und Trophaen= Nutzloser Blödsinn



> ...mit dem dazugehörigen Xbox Gamerscore, PlayStation-Trophäentyp und Origin-Wert.



Meinen die damit die Origin Punkte mit denen man uns nun schon *seit Jahren* hinhält mal  irgendwann  was damit anfangen zu können?


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Für viel Leute ist das eben kein Blödsinn sondern motiviert nochmal durch neue Herausforderungen neben dem eigentlichen Gameplay/der Story.


----------



## Flexsist (25. September 2017)

Was ist an wertlosen Origin-Punkten denn motivierend? Ausser...."Ich habe mehr Punkte als du - HAHA" haben diese Punkte keinerlei "Sinn".

EDIT:
Wenn man wenigstens was damit Anfangen könnte, z.B. Zusatzinhalte freischalten, Rabatte auf Spiele etc.....aber sie sind ja schon seit Jahren nutzlos. Also mich motiviert das kein Stück....im Gegenteil...es demotiviert sogar leicht, weil man schon vorher weiß das man nichts davon hat. Also Erfolge bei EA sind grundsätzlich nur fürs Ego gut, für sonst nichts. Und da besteht bei mir kein Bedarf. Mein Ego ist schon so groß dass es auf keine Landkarte mehr passt...


----------



## Galford (25. September 2017)

Es kommt ganz darauf an, was man für ein Achievement tun muss. Die richtige Aufgabenstellung kann tatsächlich motivierend sein und nochmals ein paar Minuten Spielspaß aus einem Spiel quetschen. Schlimm ist es, wenn man wirklich stumpfe Dinge erledigen muss. Nervig ist es auch, wenn ein Spiel leichte Achievements hat, nur um das mit dem letzten Update, das schwerste von allen hinzuzufügen (siehe NFS2015). Außerdem lasse ich mich von Achievements nicht zum Spielen im Multiplayer "zwingen". In Forza Horizon 3 könnte ich alle Achievements haben, aber habe keine Lust mich durch manche Co-Op oder Online-Achievements zu quälen. 


Und btw:
Der neue Build of the Week:
Mercedes-AMG G63 - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. September 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Erfolge und Trophaen= Nutzloser Blödsinn
> 
> 
> 
> Meinen die damit die Origin Punkte mit denen man uns nun schon *seit Jahren* hinhält mal  irgendwann  was damit anfangen zu können?




Viele leidenschaftliche "Zocker" spielen extra nur deshalb Spiele.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2017)

Neuer Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dHSzsSDnvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beschreibung der Spielwelt:
The World of Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Flexsist (26. September 2017)

Gibts schon einen neuen Build of the Week auf der Englisch sprachigen Seite? Ich habe da leider irgendwie keinen Zugriff mehr drauf, wird immer automatisch die deutsche Seite geladen, auch wenn ich den Link händisch editiere.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2017)

Der AMG G63 vom Montag müsste weiterhin der aktuellste Build sein.
Hier nochmals der Link:
Mercedes-AMG G63 - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Flexsist (26. September 2017)

Danke dafür!  

Verstehe nicht warum das bei mir nicht geht. Wenn ich das "de-de" lösche aus dem Link lädt er trotzdem wieder die deutsche. Aber deine Links funzen.
Auf der deutschen Seite ist der G63 nämlich noch nicht.

MfG


----------



## Galford (26. September 2017)

Scroll mal auf der Seite ganz nach unten und wechsle da rechts, von Deutschland auf United States oder United Kingdom. 


Noch was: ich weiß, die beiden Ferraris waren wohl nicht so beliebt in NFS2015, und trotzdem würde ich es Schade finden, wenn Ferrari wieder den NFS Spielen fern bliebe, wie es schon einmal für lange Zeit der Fall war.
Dabei würde mir ein F12 Berlinetta (oder evtl. wenigstens der 812 Superfast) reichen.


----------



## Flexsist (26. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Scroll mal auf der Seite ganz nach unten und wechsle da rechts, von Deutschland auf United States oder United Kingdom.


AHHHH, doch so einfach. Danke für den Hinweis. 



Galford schrieb:


> Noch was: ich weiß, die beiden Ferraris waren wohl nicht so beliebt in NFS2015, und trotzdem würde ich es Schade finden, wenn Ferrari wieder den NFS Spielen fern bliebe, wie es schon einmal für lange Zeit der Fall war.
> Dabei würde mir ein F12 Berlinetta (oder evtl. wenigstens der 812 Superfast) reichen.



Wenn es einen Liberty Walk Bodykit gegeben hätte für den Ferrari hätte ich den auch öfter/länger genutzt. Aber man konnte ja nicht mal die Felgen wechseln, zumindest nicht ohne Glitch.

Ich hoffe auch in Payback ändert sich das, der Ferrari 458 Speciale mit Liberty Walk sieht nämlich verdammt sexy aus. 

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (27. September 2017)

Moin Moin,

Kleines (großes) Update meiner Wunschliste im EA Forum. Fotomodus,  Schalter für Scheinweferlicht, Tagfahrlicht, Hupe uvm.
Auch wenns bis zum release höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr kommen wird, ich bin optimistisch bei späteren Updates. 

Betreff: Wunschliste - Need for Speed Payback - Answer HQ

XP!


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

*Spielwelt:* Die Welt von Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Galford (27. September 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *Spielwelt:* Die Welt von Need for Speed Payback



Hab ich eigentlich mit dem Trailer gestern verlinkt - die Englisch Version. Aber schön das die deutschen Schlafmützen bei EA auch mal ihre Augen aufbekommen und die eingeschlafenen Finger benutzen nachdem das Kribbeln aufhört.


Aber gut, jetzt mal was anderes. Beim NFS2015 gab es mal Statistiken, welche Autos beliebt waren. Mich würde es aber mal wahnsinnig interessieren zu erfahren, wie die Statistiken für jedes einzelne Auto aussehen.
Ich frage mich z.b. warum der Ford GT nach Rivals verschwunden ist. Gab es keine Lizenz für den 2017er und wollte man dann den alten 2005er auch nicht? Oder wollte niemand mit dem Auto fahren?


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

Ja das dauert immer mit der deutschen Seite ^^ Auch im Startpost ergänzt mit Map


----------



## Flexsist (27. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich frage mich z.b. warum der Ford GT nach Rivals verschwunden ist. Gab es keine Lizenz für den 2017er und wollte man dann den alten 2005er auch nicht? Oder wollte niemand mit dem Auto fahren?



Jetzt wo du es sagst, stimmt da war garkeiner.  Bin jetzt aber auch nicht so heiß auf das Auto. Es ist ein gutes Auto, keine Frage, aber ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie stört mich was an dem, ich weiß nur nicht was.

Ich brauch unbedingt noch ein bezahlbares neues Video Programm was so einfach zu bedinen ist wie Magix Video.  Mit vielen vielen vorgefertigen Beispieleffekten die sich dann noch bearbeiten lassen. Ich habe keine Lust mich erst in komplizierte Programme reinzufuchsen. Aber irgendwie scheint es da nicht wirklich was zu geben. Und es sollte schnelles GPU Rendering unterstützen. Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee?
Ansonsten sehe ich mich wohl gezwungen wieder zu Magix zu gehen....  

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder NFS Car Porns anstreben. Und dieses mal Lohnt es sich so richtig bei der Map und Tageslicht und den Tuning Optionen. Ich habe sogar schon einen "Crew" Namen + Logo entworfen, welches dann bei mir auf jedes Auto (unterer Teil der Frontscheibe) kommt. Und bei allen anderen Leuten die sich meiner "Crew" anschließen, obwohl es ja offiziel keine Crews gibt, auch. Bis jetzt sind wir schon /  noch zu zweit. Wobei ich denke auch viele andere mit denen ich NFS 2015 gezockt habe werden sich da noch anschließen. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein bunter aber cooler perfektionistischer Haufen werden, mit schicken Autos die alle mit viel Liebe zum Detail  getunt & foliert werden.

Merkt man eigentlich dass ich es kaum noch abwarten kann? 

EDIT: Der erste Entwurf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel dürfte es etwas länger dauern als mit Gimp.  Aber da es ja den Stickereditor gibt muss ich den ja nur einmal erstellen, hoffe ich, wenn es so kommt wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. 

MfG


----------



## Galford (29. September 2017)

Heute neu:

*Unter der Haube – Auf dem Weg zur Veröffentlichung*

Kleiner Auszug:


> *Zerstörungskameras*
> Als wir den Highway Heist bei EA Play zum ersten Mal präsentiert haben, drehte sich ein Teil des Feedbacks um die kurze Kamerasequenz, die beim Crash eines Wagens zu sehen war.
> Wir sind daraufhin verschiedene Möglichkeiten durchgegangen und freuen uns, bestätigen zu können, dass die Zerstörungskameras optional sein werden. Ihr könnt sie aktiviert lassen oder abschalten – die Entscheidung liegt ganz bei euch.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt zurück zu FH7.


----------



## Flexsist (2. Oktober 2017)

Audi R8 V10 Plus - Build of the Week - Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2017)

Riot Club - Drag - Big Sister - Street-Liga


Übersichtsseite:
*Street-Ligen*



Update 04.10.2017:
Graveyard Shift - Race - La Catrina - Street-Liga

Die restlichen 8 Updates - nun, _ich_ las das mal unbeachtet.


----------



## Galford (5. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne kurze Pause von FM7

*Need for Speed Payback Soundtrack*


Vollständige Tracklist


Spoiler




A$AP Ferg: Trap and a Dream feat. Meek Mill
Action Bronson: The Choreographer
Barns Courtney: Kicks
Bite the Buffalo: Enemies
Bonobo: Kerala
Chase & Status and Blossoms: This Moment
DJ Shadow & Nas: Systematic
Duckwrth: MICHUUL.
Flowdan: Original Ragamuffin feat. Wiley
Formation: Buy and Sell
Goodbye June: Liberty Mother
Gorillaz: Ascension feat. Vince Staples
Haikaiss: Raplord feat. Jonas Bento
Ho99o9: City Rejects
Jacob Banks: Unholy War
Jaden Smith: Watch Me
K.Flay: Black Wave
Kano: 3 Wheel-Ups feat. Wiley and Giggs
Kontra K: Power
Lethal Bizzle: I Win feat. Skepta
Lil’ Kleine: Kleine Jongen
Local Natives: Dark Days (Sofi Tukker Remix)
Mondo Cozmo: 11 Acre
Nothing but Thieves: I Was Just A Kid
Ohana Bam: Rebels
Otherkin: Bad Advice
P.O.S: Gravedigger
Queens of the Stone Age: The Way You Used To Do
Rae Sremmurd: Perplexing Pegasus
RAT BOY: BOILING POINT
Royal Blood: Lights Out
Run the Jewels: Panther like a Panther (Miracle Mix) feat. Trina
Salmo: Daytona
SHREDDERS: Flipping Cars
Skepta & Goldie: Road Trip
SOHN: Hard Liquor
Spoon: Pink Up
Stormzy: Return of the Rucksack
SUR: Lean Back
Syd Arthur: Evolution
Ten Tonnes: Silver Heat
The Amazons: In My Mind
Tom Morello feat. Leikeli47: Roadrunner
Tom Walker: Play Dead (Avelino x Raf Riley Remix)
Warbly Jets: Fast Change
Watt: Burning Man feat. Post Malone
X Ambassadors: The Devil You Know


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2017)

*Multiplayer Speedlists: *Unter der Haube: Multiplayer Speedlists – Need for Speed Payback


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuE9eQJY0BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Details zu Story, der Crew und anderen wichtige Akteure*


----------



## ak1504 (17. Oktober 2017)

3 Wochen noch... Schade das es diesmal keine Beta gab.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man Origin Access hat kann man es ab 2.11. schon 10h zocken


----------



## Galford (20. Oktober 2017)

Verrät der ak1504 hier die besten Geheimnisse


Aber lasst uns über Hupen sprechen. Also Autohupen natürlich. Denn in Paypack stehen mehrere Hupengeräusche zur Auswahl.
Unter der Haube: Neue Teile in Need for Speed Payback



Spoiler



*Melodien*

Cavalry Charge
Drunken Sailor
For He's A Jolly Good Fellow
If You’re Happy And You Know It
Jingle Bells
La Dona E Mobile
Oh When The Saints
She'll Be Coming Round The Mountain
The Entertainer
*
Klangeffekte*


Drucklufthorn 1
Drucklufthorn 2
Drucklufthorn 3
Alarm
Fagott
Fahrradklingel 1
Fahrradklingel 2
Schiffshorn
Oldtimer-Hupe
Tadaa!
Glocke 1
Glocke 2
Solo-Trompete
Eiswagen
Dampfpfeife
Zug


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2017)

Hupen standen auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl es ist MEIN NFS. 

EDIT: Wenn jetzt noch ein Maserati GranTurismo inkl. Liberty Walk Bodykit kommt dann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (25. Oktober 2017)

Die komplette offizielle Wagenliste:
Unter der Haube: Need for Speed Payback-Wagenliste und Preise



> Acura NSX 2017
> 
> Acura RSX-S
> 
> ...



Der Volkswagen Golf GTI Clubsport ist 2x aufgeführt, weil er auch auf der offziellen Webseite 2x aufgeführt ist, mit 2 unterschiedlichen Preisen. Was sonst genau der Unterschied ist, weiß ich nicht.

Es sind also etwas weniger als 80 Autos und Ferrari hat sich also wieder von NFS verabschiedet.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2017)

Das sieht doch schon gut aus : )


----------



## Galford (26. Oktober 2017)

Oh, Mann, jetzt hat auch noch NFS eine Gruppe von Feministinnen. Free Ember Militia oder abgekürtzt FEM (wie *fem*ale)

Die Free Ember Militia – Street-Ligen – Need for Speed Payback



> Diese *ausschließlich aus Frauen bestehende Gruppe *von *Überlebenskünstlern* und regierungskritischen *Verschwörungstheoretikern* hat sich zu einer echten Liga für Offroad-Rennen gemausert und ist bekannt für ihre Begeisterung für gefährliche Offroad-Sprünge.



 Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich mach mich zwar darüber etwas lustig, bin aber natürlich für Gleichberechtigung.


 Aber viel interessanter: Genaueres zur Play First Trial


> Ab 2. November können Abonnenten von EA Access* und Origin Access* Need for Speed Payback schon früher als alle anderen spielen. Nimm deinen Controller in die Hand und genieße Need for Speed Payback in der gemütlichen Umgebung deines Zuhauses.
> 
> Meistere mit Tyler, Jess und Mac Rennen, Missionen und Herausforderungen, um den Respekt der Underground-Szene des Valley zu verdienen – nur so kannst du am ultimativen Rennen teilnehmen und das House letzten Endes zu Fall bringen. *Spiele die ersten zwei Kapitel des Spiels*, die zu der Blockbuster-Mission Highway-Überfall führen. Unterwegs erweiterst du deinen Fuhrpark, tunest Wagen und findest vielleicht sogar ein Wrack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flexsist (30. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit.

Es gibt ja immer mehr Videos aus Payback, wo  Youtuber die Fahrzeuge tunen. Frage: Weiß jemand ob die Fahrzeughöhe in der Garage die Gleiche höhe darstellt wie wenn man drausen ist und den Motor abstellt und das  Fahrzeug vom Airride abgesenkt wird? Oder gehts dann noch tiefer? Weil so wie die meisten Fahrzeuge in der Garage stehen ist es in meinen Augen ein Mega Fail, denn einige Fahrzeuge liegen immer noch viel zu hoch. 

EDIT: 

So muss das...und mit Airride dann aufliegend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Flexsist (1. November 2017)

Ich kapier das mit Origin Access nicht. Ich hab mir jetzt Origin Access geholt, in der Annahme so könnte ich in NFS Payback erstmal reinschnuppern. 
Auf dem dazugehörigen NFS Payback Banner in Origin stand ja auch noch groß da, dass wenn ich es dann kaufe meine Spielstände übernommen werden und ich da weiter machen könnte, wo ich mit Origin Access aufgehört habe.
Pustekuchen.....jetzt wollen die trotzdem noch über 50€ von. Wieder mal eine  Kundenverarsche, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen? Ich  sehe es einfach nicht mehr ein die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, daher wollte ich es erstmal antesten. 

EDIT:
Der Origin Livechat ist auch nicht zu erreichen, in dem Popup-Fenster wo später der Chat geöffnet werden sollte steht immer nur.... 



> _Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen
> 
> Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.
> 
> ...



Wie mich dieser Saftladen jedes mal in kürzester Zeit von _super gute Laune_ auf _stink sauer_ bringen kann ist echt unglaublich.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2017)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ab 2. gehts los.


----------



## Flexsist (1. November 2017)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen es schon mal runterladen zu können um dann punkt 0:01 anfangen zu können.

Wie auch immer, meine Laune ist im Keller. Der einzige Mensch der dadurch jetzt einen Vorteil hat ist meine Freundin.....sie mag es hart.  Ok, jetzt gehts mir leicht besser.


----------



## Galford (1. November 2017)

Für die Trial gibt es keinen Pre-Load. Und es wird auch wohl nicht um 0 Uhr losgehen. Die Trial erscheint in der Regel, im Gegensatz zur Vollversion, weltweit zum gleichen Zeitpunkt. Und weil es nicht überall zur gleichen Zeit 0 Uhr ist, ist es auch anzunehmen, dass es nicht um 0 Uhr deutscher Zeit losgeht.

Wer es nicht glaubt, sucht halt mal zur Fifa18 Trial oder zu sämtliche anderen Trials.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXda0ASRsOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (1. November 2017)

Sieht aus als hätten NFS 2016, The Crew und die Produzenten von Fast and Furious eine Orgie veranstaltet und dabei ist NFS Payback rausgekommen...


----------



## Galford (1. November 2017)

Es gibt streng genommen kein 2016er NFS. Die PC Version vom 2015er ist nur mit Verzögerung 2016 erschienen. Wir haben mit Hot Pursuit 2010, Most Wanted 2012 etc. schon genügend Chaos.



Ich brauch keine Let's Plays von der Trial 

Heruntergeladen und 100% installiert.

Edit:
Mein Gott, meine *C*pu ist heftig ausgelastet. Das hatte ich so extrem noch bei keinem Frostbite-Spiel. Ich müsste mal die Auslastung für die einzelnen Kerne untersuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (1. November 2017)

Und wieso könnt ihr nun schon spielen und ich nicht? Ich dachte erst ab morgen.....das soll mal einer verstehen.... Ich kanns nicht mal runterladen.

EDIT: Wuuuhuuuuu....nach etlichen neustarts von Origin wird mir endlich der "Jetzt holen" Button angezeigt.


----------



## Galford (1. November 2017)

Die Vollversion wurde bei mir heute berechnet.

 Zur Trial: die CPU Auslastung bereitet mir etwas Sorgen. Es ist nicht Grafikkarte, die nicht immer 60 Frames hält, sondern wohl die CPU (5820k)
Ich probieren noch mit der Auflösung rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Flexsist
Versuch es mal über die Webseite von Origin und nicht über die Software von Origin.




Edit:
Den Highway Heist habe ich abgeschlossen, und da bedeutet vorerst, dass die Story nicht weiter geht. Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Spielzeit ich noch übrig habe, finde ich das ein bisschen Schade, aber natürlich ist es auch verständlich das die Trial irgendwann mal an einem Punkt in der Story endet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (1. November 2017)

Kann man denn schon Fahrzeuge tunen / folieren? Wenn ja sind 10 Stunden für mich viel zu wenig.  Ich werd erst morgen zocken, lass es beim Kumpel runterladen und hols mir dann morgen ab, daher hab ich noch keine Ahnung was mich erwartet.
Und die Speedlist MP rennen, fallen die auch unter die 10 Stunden, oder ist das extra?

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2017)

Weiß jemand ob man den Spielstand der Trial löschen kann um nochmals beginnen zu können ?

Grafikoptionen sind auch sehr basic in der Trial Oo


----------



## Rage1988 (1. November 2017)

Also laut den Systemanforderungen erfülle ich genau die empfohlenen Anforderungen für 1080p.

Jetzt schreckt es mich aber etwas ab, wenn ich lese, dass die CPU Auslastung hoch ist.
Gut, es ist eine Trial, aber auch die sollte einem aktuellerer Version entsprechen.


----------



## Galford (1. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Jetzt schreckt es mich aber etwas ab, wenn ich lese, dass die CPU Auslastung hoch ist.
> Gut, es ist eine Trial, aber auch die sollte einem aktuellerer Version entsprechen.



 Die PCGH wird dazu schon Tests machen. Mein 5820k ist auch nicht übertaktet. Zum genauen Analysieren der Kernauslastung sind mir die 10 Stunden Trial zu Schade. Ich habe beim Afterburner im Moment nur die Gesamtauslastung der CPU angezeigt, und die erscheint mir im Vergleich zu anderen Frostbite Titel als hoch, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie Battlefield 1 auf großen Multiplayerkarten performt. Verlass dich lieber nicht auf meine Aussage. 




Flexsist schrieb:


> Und die Speedlist MP rennen, fallen die auch unter die 10 Stunden, oder ist das extra?



 Du hast 10 Stunden - egal was du in den 10 Stunden machst. Ob Story oder irgendwann MP Speedlisten, spielt keine Rolle. Wie viel man genau von der Story spielen muss um in den MP zu kommen oder ob überhaupt - darauf hab ich nicht geachtet.




ak1504 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man den Spielstand der Trial löschen kann um nochmals beginnen zu können ?



Ich hab mal nach dem Savegame gesucht. Wird unter dem Standardpfad für Dokumente gespeichert. Dort einfach nach Need for Speed (TM) Payback suchen.



Und noch ne kleine Enttäuschung. Ich habe die 4 Fahrer in einer der Street Ligen je 3x geschlagen um an den Boss zu kommen. Udo Roth, den Boss, habe ich dann ebenso besiegt, und was hab ich mir erhofft? Das ich sein Auto bekommen - aber nichts.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2017)

So, ich hab mir jetzt Paybak beim Kumpel abgeholt (welches mit meinem EA-Account runtergeladen wurde), kann es aber nicht installieren. Origin fängt immer an neu runter zu laden, obwohl ja alle nötigen Daten bereits im Origin Spiele Ordner vorhanden sind. Auch das ausführen der Trial .exe bringt nichts, dann öffnet sich nur ein Fenster mit "Aktivierung Erforderlich" wo ich dann das Spiel entweder mit einem Produkt Code aktivieren, oder mit einem anderen EA-Konto anmelden soll.

Irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich nun Origin davon überzeugen kann dass alles schon da ist? Also ich hab es gemacht wie immer, wenn ich neue Spiele oder Updates beim Kumpel lade, aber mit Payback scheint das so nicht zu funktionieren. Drecks EA...  Ist echt ein Saftladen durch und durch.....veraltete Installrutinen, keine wirkliche Backup Möglichkeiten und und und.....echt nervig dieser "Laden".

MfG


----------



## Galford (2. November 2017)

Der Launch Trailer, falls es noch jemanden interessiert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uX7aw9lYB2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. November 2017)

@Flexsist
NFS Ordner aus Origin entfernen, Download des Spiels starten, nach ca. 10 Sekunden Download pausieren, Origin komplett schließen, fertigen NFS Ordner vom USB Stick (oder woher auch immer) in den Installationort reinkopieren (ggf. die schon heruntergeladenen Dateien überschreiben), Origin starten und Download fortsetzen. Origin sollte danach zwar immer noch einen Download anzeigen, aber in Wahrheit scannt er den Ordner durch.

Ich habs so zumindest schon mehrmals mit Battlefield 3 und 4 gemacht.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2017)

Hallo Neo, diese praxis ist mir bekannt, denn so mache ich das auch immer, nur  bei Payback scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Der fängt dann auch immer irgendwo an weiter zu laden, mal bei 3,XX GB, mal von ganz vorne. Interessant dabei ist, die Größe des Payback Ordners im Origin Spiele Ordner bleibt unverändert. Und ja, der Pfad ist in Origin korrekt gewählt. Die installrutine von Origin ist allgemein schon sehr veraltet und ich habe das schon mal vor einem Jahr im EA Forum bemängelt und man gelobte mir Besserung, bis heute hat sich daran aber nichts geändert, es ist immer noch der Gleiche Mist. Ich habe dafür auch langsam kein Verständnis mehr. Steam & Uplay sind EA / Origin um Jahre vorraus....aber EA scheint das nicht zu stören, hauptsache die Kasse stimmt. Dabei wollen sie doch umdenken und ihren Focus zukünftig auf die Kundenzufriedenheit legen....tz....hab echt die Schnautze voll von EA.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. November 2017)

Vielleicht wird ja bei Payback in irgendeiner der Dateien eine Hardwareanbindung hinterlegt. Quasi ein Hashwert. Und dadurch, dass es bei deinem Freund heruntergeladen wurde, wirds als "defekt" erkannt und neu heruntergeladen.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2017)

Noch ein Grund mehr für mich EA entgültig den Rücken zu kehren. Ich war vorher schon nicht gut auf EA zu sprechen, aber das hat bei mir jetzt das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht. Payback ist für mich erstmal gestorben, können die sich von mir aus quer in den Ar*ch schieben.


----------



## MircoSfot (2. November 2017)

Ich kann das Spiel super flüssig zocken. Super flüssig habe ich es auch wieder deinstalliert weil es keinen Spaß machte. WQHD GTX 1080 12Threader 16GB RAM= läuft! Gespielt habe ich bis zu der Mission in der ich zum ersten mal driften sollte.....musste es gefühlte 30000 mal machen mit dem Gamepad bis es geklappt hat. Direkt deinstalliert. Die Story ist ebenso totaler Mist. Grafisch kann man sagen: Es gab einen Grund warum NFS 2015 kein Tageslicht hatte, es sieht nicht gut aus bei Tag! Das Tageslicht wirkt wie bei einem alten Game: DX9 mäßig. Das Sonnenlicht ist eher orange und nicht Weiß und es blendet nicht. Dadurch wirkt das gesamte Spiel wie das alte NFS Most Wantet 2005, Bei Tageslicht! Sobald es dunkel wird sieht es genauso aus wie NFS 2015, also gut. Fehler die es nicht mehr im Jahre 2017 geben sollte: Büsche glitchen durchs Fahrzeug durch! Ein Busch im Fahrzeuginnerem, toll! Sogar Rauchschwaden gehen durchs Fahrzeug durch. Die meisten Videosequenzen sind Aufnahmen, also sehen auf jeder Plattform gleich aus, spart natürlich ordenlich Geld!.... Naja, die nächste Entäuschung des Jahres. Zudem kann man wieder in der Pampa sinnlos irgendwelche Münzen einsammeln wie Mario auf´m Nintendo  Viel Spaß, kiddos!


----------



## Galford (2. November 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Gespielt habe ich bis zu der Mission in der ich zum ersten mal driften sollte.....musste es gefühlte 30000 mal machen mit dem Gamepad bis es geklappt hat. Viel Spaß, kiddos!



Die Mission ist ja wohl ziemlich einfach. Naja, wer für so was gefühlt 30000x braucht, sollte andere Leute nicht als Kiddos bezeichnen.

Ob man jetzt irgendwelche Jetons sammelt (Ja, es sind Jetons/Chips), XP Boards umfährt (Forza Horizon 3) oder Feder sammelt (Assassin's Creed XYZ)  - was soll es? Es sind halt Collectibles - das muss man nicht mögen, machen andere Spiele aber ähnlich. Okay, die XP Boards schweben immerhin nicht in der Luft.

Und das 2015er NFS sieht Nachts besser aus als Payback. Und Büsche die durch Fahrzeug glitchen - ich wette das bekommen ich in Forza Horizon 3 auch hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Aber hey, Forza Horizon 3 ist ja sowas von 2016. Das kommt bestimmt in FH4 nicht mehr vor. Ganz sicher. Oder?

Aber was die Beleuchtung der Spielwelt angeht, bin ich dazu breit, durchaus zuzugeben, dass es für die Frostbite Engine eigentlich schon teilweise schwach ist, was geliefert wird. 

Und bei der Story hat sich jemand doch nicht etwa groß was dabei erwartet? Außerdem, wenn du nach dem Drift-Rennen abgebrochen hast, dann hast du ja nicht einmal das zweite Kapitel der Story gespielt. Und die anderen Folgekapitel sind ja nicht zugänglich in der Trial. Oh, man kann zur Story eine Meinung haben - von mir aus auch jetzt schon. Aber unterlass doch einfach Leute niedriger zu stellen, die trotzdem weiter spielen.
Ich bilde mir meine Meinung, wenn die Story durch ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. November 2017)

@Galford


Und das in Forza Horizon 3 die Schatten sich Stück für Stück bewegen, und nicht flüssig wenn die Sonne langsam untergeht.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2017)

Mir war die Story von Anfang an egal, ich wollte nur tunen, folieren, Fotos & Videos machen. Aber hat sich ja jetzt erstmal erledigt.


----------



## MircoSfot (3. November 2017)

Es ist definitiv kein Vollpreis wert. Für 4€ als Accsess- Spiel brauch man nicht einmal überlegen, direkt downloaden.


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2017)

Alles drin was angekündigt war, der 10. kann kommen. Also ich bin zufrieden. Am wichtigsten für mich ist das die Steuerung nun problemlos von der Hand geht.

Wer noch mit an Bord ist kann mich ja mal adden bei Origin für die ein oder andere Speedlist/Rivalen Mode/Challenge ect.

Origin: x_Ak1504_x


----------



## Flexsist (4. November 2017)

Habe mein Problem jetzt selbst gelöst.

Gelost:  Betreff: Payback Trial kann nicht installiert werden [Backup] - Answer HQ

EDIT: OMG....das Handling ist ja mal sowas von schei...

Für meinen Geschmack viel zu statisch, da war das Handling vom letzten Teil meiner Meinung nach noch irgendwo ein Stück weit autentisch, aber Payback schießt den Vogel wirklich ab. In diesem Moment bin ich wirklich froh nicht vorbestellt zu haben. Keine 80 bzw. 60€ wert.  Das Handling erinnerte mich direkt an SRS.  Und auch die Grafik lässt wirklich stark zu wünschen übrig, warum z.B. fangen die Reifen an zu glänzen wenn sie sich drehen? WTF?! EA hats wieder mal richtig verbockt. Wieso nur überrascht mich das nicht?

MfG


----------



## Galford (4. November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Fahrverhalten irgendwo auf einem ähnlichen Anspruchslevel wie NFS Rivals. Bedeutet, dass das Fahrverhalten recht einfach daherkommt, was mich nicht sonderlich stört. Allerdings fühlt sich mein Offroad Auto mittlerweile giftiger an, als noch zuvor. 

Der Vergleich mit SRS finde ich arg übertrieben. Aus meiner Erinnerung heraus hat sich Street Racing Syndicate so gefahren, als würde man wirklich Ecken fahren und keine Kurven, und war somit komplett unbrauchbar.

Aber, ich werde das Spiel erst mal durchspielen. Sehen was passiert, wenn ich mehrere Autos, sagen wir, über Level 300 habe oder auf Level 399. (Aufgrund der noch kommenden Kapitel und Rennen in der Vollversion wollte ich meine Autos allerdings auch in der Trial noch nicht zu sehr hochleveln.) Auch Drift-Rennen habe ich bis auf das eine nicht gespielt. Kein Drag und mal Abwarten was die Runner Missionen bringen.


----------



## Flexsist (4. November 2017)

Ich besorge mir jetzt "pflanzliche Substanzen", vieleicht spielt es sich benebelt ja besser.  Aber ich bin wirklich enttäuscht irgendwie.

EDIT: Geht schon. ^^ Aber ich warte noch, vielleicht wirds nächsten Monat Günstiger im X-Mas Sale. 
Läuft auf meiner Kiste sogar mit Ultra & 4K Downsampling noch Spielbar. Aber WQHD is besser.

MfG


----------



## Galford (4. November 2017)

Wenn du richtig gutes Fahrverhalten in einem Open-World Rennspiel willst, dann kauf dir endlich Forza Horizon 3. Ich bin nicht der Experte für Lackierungen/Designs/Wraps in Forza Horizon 3 und kann dir nur sagen, was ich von der Community so gesehen habe, aber auch da gibt es fantastische Designs. Es ist halt die Frage, ob dir das reicht, wenn du deiner Kreativität halt eben nur bei den Lackierungen wirklich freien Lauf lassen kannst.
Auf Youtube gibt es Tutorials - sieh selbst was geht.

Ich hab mich an Forza Horizon 3 satt gespielt. Bei Motorsport 7 brauch ich eine Pause. Mir kommt Payback genau richtig.


----------



## Flexsist (4. November 2017)

Ich habe kein Win10. 

EDIT:  Ich habs mir jetzt doch schon geholt.  Aber nur die Standard. 

MfG


----------



## Blackout2016 (6. November 2017)

Ich habe mich sehr auf diesen Titel gefreut und die immer zu veröffentlichten Trailer waren sehr vielversprechend. 
Doch nun, nach der von mir gespielten Trial Fassung des Spiels ist die Ernüchterung größer als erwartet.
Erster Punkt der mir nicht wirklich gefällt ist das Tuning per "Karten". Man kann zwar noch diverse Einstellungen vornehmen, aber die wurden massiv gekürzt im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger. 
Ich hätte es lieber wie zuvor, alle möglichen Teile Abgassystem,Motor,Getriebe usw. einzelnd mit verbesserten Teilen aufzurüsten. Es ist nun nichtmal ein Unterschied akustisch wahrzunehmen wenn eine bessere Karte ausgerüstet wird für das Abgassystem...
Wenn man in der Garage ist, kann man nur den Sturz sowie die Fahrzeughöhe einstellen, mehr ist nicht. Beim Vorgänger waren noch zb. die Spurbreite einstellbar sowie die Fahrzeughöhe Front und Heck getrennt. 

Man trifft mehr oder weniger und je nach Gebiet auf Verkehr, der aus Autos und LKW besteht wie schon zuvor beim Vorgänger von 2015. 
Cops habe ich bisher nur in den Missionen im Nacken gehabt wobei es im offenen Welt Spielmodus keine Cops ansich gibt, diese aber per "Köderkiste" dazu veranlässt einen zu Jagen...man muss mit der Beute zu der gegebenen Zeit im Ziel ankommen. Ist eine nette Abwechslung.

Ein Open World free Roam wie beim Vorgänger gibt es auch nicht, nur Speedlist Veranstaltungen und ohne Cops. Mit Freunden Cruisen in der Open World ist also auch nicht drin.

Das Spiel hat schon viele gute Momente wie die Rennen und die Open World, wo man mal einfach so durch die Wüste fahren kann Offroad, und sich mit Sprüngen und Driften austoben kann.

Auf die Grafik bezogen hat sich bei mir seit dem erscheinen der Deluxe Version vom 7.November meine Meinung geändert. Ich habe das gesamte Spiel nochmals runtergeladen und installiert. Grafisch waren sehr viele Texturen schlecht aufgelöst in der Trial Fassung, was nun aber nicht ehr der Fall ist. Grafisch macht das gesamte Spiel einen sehr guten/soliden Eindruck auf mich. 
Das Spiel macht wirklich viel Spaß und kann eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen!


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2017)

Oha, das ist hart


----------



## Rage1988 (6. November 2017)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Es ist sehr furchtbar was GG/EA da "hingeklatscht" haben. Grafisch (Modelle, Vinyls,Texturen) wie auch technisch ist da alles andere wie gut gelaufen. Das Game sieht aus wie von 1990. Zeit haben die doch genug gehabt und auch ein gutes Gerüst (NFS 2015)
> wo sie drauf aufbauen hätten können. Ich habe nun zwar die 71,99 Euro investiert und werde das Game auch spielen, aber das war definitiv meine letzte Vorbestellung der Serie. Wirklich sehr schade, gerade weil man sich so sehr drauf gefreut hat.
> Das tuning ist in dem jetzigen Teil auch für den *** da war es beim Vorgänger wesentlich besser. Nun ändert sich nichtmal mehr der Sound des Autos beim Abgasanlagenwechsel.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt ein dicker Day One Patch der einiges verbessert, aber das ist wohl nur Wunschdenken von mir.



Uh, also die Texturen sind ja absolut grottig. 
Die meiste Mühe haben sie sich anscheinend bei den Reifen gegeben, denn die sehen am besten aus.
Aber die restlichen Texturen und Farbübergänge gehen mal gar nicht. Auch die Straße sieht sehr bescheiden aus.

Für die Hardware Anforderungen bekommt man woanders aber mehr geboten.


----------



## Flexsist (6. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (6. November 2017)

Naja, wenn man so Probleme mit der Texturqualität hat und einem das Tuning nicht gefällt, ist es dann nicht etwas dämlich trotzdem dafür 72 Euro auszugeben? Der EA Support ist nett und hilfreich. 

Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass da ein dicker Release-Patch kommt. Die Release-Versionen sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, immer auf dem Stand der Trial-Versionen.


----------



## Flexsist (6. November 2017)

Mir wird  jetzt in Origin bei Payback ein Update angezeigt. 746,80MB. Jetzt sind es 975,65 MB.

EDIT:
Fertig geladen. Hat mir leider nicht angezeigt spielbereit.


----------



## Galford (6. November 2017)

Gut, dann ich mich wohl geirrt, im Bezug auf einen Patch.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du, isch glaub dei Achsgelenk sin kaputt...sieht nich gesund aus.


----------



## Flexsist (6. November 2017)

Das ist noch nicht alles, wenn später noch das Airride drin ist siehts besser aus. Hoffe ich. Das muss so iss...  

stancenation.com


----------



## Blackout2016 (6. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man so Probleme mit der Texturqualität hat und einem das Tuning nicht gefällt, ist es dann nicht etwas dämlich trotzdem dafür 72 Euro auszugeben? Der EA Support ist nett und hilfreich.


Haste auch recht der Support bei EA ist nicht zu verachten.
Ich sage ja nicht das Spiel macht keinen Spaß und ich lasse die Finger davon weil es mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, so ist es nicht. Ob die 72 Euro nun ein angemessener Preis ist oder nicht lassen wir mal schwebend im Raum stehen, da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.
Ich kritisiere nur die Dinge die mir nicht passen und wo ich finde, die Entwickler hätten es besser machen müssen.  Ich habe auch einige Kritikpunkte an meiner Frau, habe und behalte sie aber trotzdem 



Flexsist schrieb:


> Mir wird  jetzt in Origin bei Payback ein Update angezeigt. 746,80MB. Jetzt sind es 975,65 MB.


Die Patchnotes sollten demnächst kommen...
New update in NFS Payback 1.15gb : needforspeed


----------



## Galford (6. November 2017)

Patch Notes sind doch schon seit ner Stunde (oder so?) draußen:
Need for Speed Payback – Patch 01-Notizen


----------



## Starbucks (6. November 2017)

Ich sehe schon das manche schon das Full Game spielen...
Gibt es ein weg vor dem 7 November zu spielen?


----------



## Blackout2016 (6. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Patch Notes sind doch schon seit ner Stunde (oder so?) draußen:
> Need for Speed Payback – Patch 01-Notizen



Danke


----------



## Galford (7. November 2017)

Ich muss nochmals anmerken, dass mir das System mit den Performance Upgrades einfach nicht zusagt. In NFS2015 konnte ich später im Spiel mit genügend Geld ein Auto kaufen und es direkt mit allen Elite-Teilen ausstatten, und somit die maximale Performance erreichen. In The Crew musste ich zwar auch die Autoklassen hochgrinden, aber wenn ich für eine Autoklasse z.B. Auspuff Level 48 freigeschaltet hatte, wurde mir wenigsten die Möglichkeit gegeben für andere Autos der selben Spec, dieses Teil direkt kaufen zu können, ohne das ich zuvor erst Auspuff Level 9, 21, 35, 43* hätte kaufen oder erspielen müssen. 

In Payback muss ich also jedes Auto schrittweise upgraden. Es gibt doch keine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen. Oder hab ich was übersehen?
Dieses System bietet sich viel besser an um Mikrotransaktionen anzukurbeln, als noch zuvor das System in NFS2015 es getan hätte (wo es natürlich keine Mikrotransaktionen gab). Ja, ich weiß, keiner hier kauft so was, und nein, ich mache es auch nicht. Aber warum ist das Performance Upgrade System so aufgebaut, wie es aufgebaut ist?

Ach, wer natürlich mit nur 1, 2 oder 3, oder 4 Autos je Klasse zufrieden ist, der wird das vielleicht auch gar nicht so sehen wie ich.

*Beispielwerte


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2017)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Es ist sehr furchtbar was GG/EA da "hingeklatscht" haben. Grafisch (Modelle, Vinyls,Texturen) wie auch technisch ist da alles andere wie gut gelaufen. Das Game sieht aus wie von 1990. Zeit haben die doch genug gehabt und auch ein gutes Gerüst (NFS 2015)
> wo sie drauf aufbauen hätten können. Ich habe nun zwar die 71,99 Euro investiert und werde das Game auch spielen, aber  *das war definitiv meine letzte Vorbestellung*  der Serie. Wirklich sehr schade, gerade weil man sich so sehr drauf gefreut hat.
> Das tuning ist in dem jetzigen Teil auch für den *** da war es beim Vorgänger wesentlich besser. Nun ändert sich nichtmal mehr der Sound des Autos beim Abgasanlagenwechsel.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt ein dicker Day One Patch der einiges verbessert, aber das ist wohl nur Wunschdenken von mir.



Ich finds gut! Vielleicht merken ja so die Leute, das man NIX vorbestellt!


----------



## ak1504 (7. November 2017)

Das wichtigste für mich ist das Tuning macht Spaß und man braucht nicht unendlich grinden wie bei dem Schrott System von The Crew. Dafür ist mir die knappe Freizeit zu schade.


----------



## Galford (7. November 2017)

Wie gesagt, wer mit 1-3 hochgetunten Autos pro Klasse (5) zufrieden ist, sieht es vielleicht anders. Ich seh es aber auf lange Sicht, und da hätte man das System einfach Spieler-freundlicher umsetzten können.
Außerdem soll auch nicht The Crew im Ganzen als Vorbild dienen, sondern nur, dass man bereits erspielte Teile direkt auch für andere Autos kaufen kann. Aber vergessen wir mal The Crew komplett. Der Vergleich mit NFS2015 steht trotzdem.


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGI6Lj9p2v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2017)

Ich hoffe Nvidia bringt möglichst schnell einen guten Treiber raus:
Mein SLI-Gespann läuft überhaupt nicht rund (ständig DirectX/Treiberabstürze) und total ungleichmäßige Belastung > 75-90 zu 5-25%.

Ich versuchs jetzt mal ohne SLI zu zocken.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (9. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein SLI-Gespann läuft überhaupt nicht rund (ständig DirectX/Treiberabstürze) und total ungleichmäßige Belastung > 75-90 zu 5-25%.



Ich weiß natürlich nicht, welches Tool du benutzt, um die Systemauslastung anzeigen zu lassen, aber bei mir läuft es deutlich instabiler, wenn ich Afterburner laufen habe. 
(Allerdings ich hab kein SLI).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich nicht, welches Tool du benutzt, um die Systemauslastung anzeigen zu lassen, aber bei mir läuft es deutlich instabiler, wenn ich Afterburner laufen habe.
> (Allerdings ich hab kein SLI).


Hab es mit Afterburner und GPU-Z überprüft (selbstverständlich nicht gleichzeitig das sie sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen).

OC kann ich ausschließen das ohne auch auftritt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (9. November 2017)

Hoffe an der Performance wird noch ordentlich geschraubt. Wirklich ein Unding wie das auf die CPU geht. Davon ab kam eben mein Key und hab die Trail zur vollen Version umgewandelt. Muss auch gar nicht mehr bis morgen warten sondern kann ab sofort zocken.


----------



## Galford (9. November 2017)

Ich habe jetzt zumindest mal das Post Processing von Ultra auf High gestellt. Wenn man das Ultra Preset wählt ist es auch nicht höher eingestellt als High. Ruckler kommen somit ein Stück seltener vor. Ist aber schon enttäuschend. Vielleicht stelle ich es auch wieder zurück, denn in den normalen Rennen ist es etwas weniger ein Problem, als wie es in einigen Hauptstory-Missionen der Fall war. Eigentlich hatte ich zunächst geklaubt, dass die Engine selbst nicht mit immer dem Streaming nachkommt, aber daran liegt es wohl nicht.

Bin mal gespannt wann das Story Mission Pack erscheint, das in der Deluxe Edition im Preis schon enthalten ist. Damit müsste ja Bezahl-DLC bereits (seit langem) bestätigt sein. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das alle Spieler dies auch kostenlos bekommen, denn sonst wäre es nur ein Content Update, aber auch diese wurden immerhin bereits versprochen.


----------



## ak1504 (9. November 2017)

Mazda RX7 fehlt ja auch noch.


----------



## Blackout2016 (9. November 2017)

Der BMW M3 E30 auch sowie der Volvo.
Where Is Volvo? : needforspeed


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Nvidia bringt möglichst schnell einen guten Treiber raus:
> Mein SLI-Gespann läuft überhaupt nicht rund (ständig DirectX/Treiberabstürze) und total ungleichmäßige Belastung > 75-90 zu 5-25%.
> 
> Ich versuchs jetzt mal ohne SLI zu zocken.
> ...


Selbst nur mit einer Titan X stürzt NFS ab. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (10. November 2017)

Ich habe ein paar Tests gesehen und da schneidet das Spiel zum Großteil schlecht ab.
Bei diesem Teil kann man sagen, dass die Open World der Todesstoß für das Spiel war.
Hätte man sich eher, wie bei den ursprünglichen NFS Teilen, auf Rennen, Verfolgungsjagden und diese Fast and Furious Missionen konzentriet, dann hätte das Spiel ein Hit werden können.
Stattdessen wird ja krampfhaft versucht, jedes mögliche Spiel in einen Open World Titel zu verwandeln.
Tja, bei NFS gibt es diese Open World, die ist aber leer und uninteressant wodurch das Spiel total langweilig und eintönig wird.
Durch Open World gibt es hier natürlich auch wieder Sammelobjekte, aber wenn ich schon höre, dass man bis zu 5 Teile in Scheunen finden muss, damit man ein Auto bekommt, dann schreit das für mich schon wieder nach Streckung der Spielzeit.

Ich hoffe EA lernt endlch mal drauß.

Auch bei diesem Spiel gibt es Lootboxen und in Tests wurde berichtet, dass man grinden muss.
Sonst kommen doch alle immer aus ihren Löchern gekrochern und brüllen laut los? Warum bei diesem SPiel nicht


----------



## VirusAccess (10. November 2017)

Wollte mir das Spiel auch zulegen, jedoch bekommt man  das Geld nicht zurück wenn's einem nicht gefällt.
Und die ganzen User Reviews sagen nichts gutes. Grafik am pc soll ja total schlecht sein. Speedgefühl ist auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Galford (10. November 2017)

> We've just pushed live a change that will see part shops update their stock every 10mins (down from 30mins). More parts!



Und ich dachte, dass alle 20 Minuten gewechselt wurde????????? Und jetzt 10 Minuten? Macht die Situation auch nicht zu einer viel anderen.

>

Für 4 Euro im Monat gibt es EA Access auf der Xbox oder Origin Access auf dem PC. Da kann man für 10 Stunden die Play First Trial von Payback spielen. Und es ist eine Trial und keine Demo, und der Spielstand kann in die Vollversion übernommen werden. Man kann dann auch die Play First Trial von Battlefront 2 Spielen. Hat Zugriff auf zig komplette Spiele einschließlich Mass Effect Andromeda etc. 
Also bitte, ihr zahlt keine 4 Euro nur für eine Demo. Wenn euch alles andere nicht interessiert, ja dann habt ihr halt Pech gehabt. Dann gebt die 4 Euro halt nicht aus.

Aber das alles steht schon im Sammelthread, sowie Meinungen zur Grafik, Screenshots der Texturen*. Wie wäre es wenn Neu-Poster wenigstens nicht die letzten 5-6 Seiten des Sammelthreads komplett ignorieren würden, und endlich mal die Beiträge anderer so respektieren, wie sie auch ihre Meinung respektiert haben wollen?

Und zum Geschwindigkeitsgefühl? Ich habe null Probleme mit dem Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Ich habe das im Review von Gamespot gelesen und kann dem irgendwie absolut nicht zustimmen.


*Der User hat seine Screenshots entfernt. Wüsste nicht das es Unterschiede zwischen den Texturen in der Trial und der Vollversion gegeben hätte. Die hätten ja alle in den 900 MB Patch passen müssen. Ich fand sogar die Texturen auf den Screenshots so schlecht, dass ich ganz verwundert war, dass mir das in der Trial nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2017)

Hab jetzt NFS noch auf meinem 1090T Rechner probiert > da läufts seit 3h ohne einen einzigen Absturz. 
Muss mich natürlich von den Einstellungen her einschränken weil die 980 mehr als "Hoch" aus Leistunggründen nicht packt.



Ich weiss gar nicht was das Ganze rumgejammere über das Spiel selber soll 
Bis jetzt auf das momentane Problem dass das Spiel auf meinem Faltserver nicht stabil läuft kann ich nichts wirkliches negatives berichten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. November 2017)

Also ich hab schon knapp 20h, davon ca 6 Stunden am Stück gespielt, und hatte noch keinen Absturz, höchstens hier und da mal bisschen mit der Performance Probleme.


----------



## Flexsist (11. November 2017)

Abstürze hatte ich bisher auch keine. Nur in der Trial hatte ich mal einen Ladefehler, da ist er im "Wett" Bildschirm (kurz vor einem Rennen) hängen geblieben (schleife).


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2017)

Abstürze haben sicher wieder die jenigen die Tools wie Afterburner ins System greifen lassen.


----------



## Flexsist (11. November 2017)

Also Afterburner läuft bei mir immer mit, bis jetzt kein Problem. Ist also auch nicht wirklich die Ursache.


----------



## Galford (11. November 2017)

Ich habe hier doch sogar schon geschrieben, dass mit Afterburner das Spiel bei mir deutlich instabiler läuft. Warum Afterburner bei manchen Auswirkungen hat und bei manchen nicht, kann ich natürlich nicht erklären.
Abstürze hatte ich aber sogar ohne Afterburner, allerdings noch beim Spielen der Trial vor dem Release des ersten Patches. Seit dem Patch läuft es ohne Afterburner aber stabil. Und Origin bietet ja auch zumindest eine Möglichkeit zum Anzeigen der Framerate.

Bei mir geht es jetzt eigentlich in erster Linie darum Geld zu erspielen, um mir noch ein paar Autos kaufen zu können, ansonsten ist das Spiel soweit durchgespielt. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Story Mission Pack noch dieses Jahr erscheint.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. November 2017)

Also ich habe Afterburner immer an, und hatte trotzdem keine Abstürze im Spiel.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2017)

Ich hab es in der Zwischenzeit jetzt auch auf meinem Faltserver stabil zum laufen gebracht, allerdings laufen meine beiden Titan X-M nur Stock weil es doch irgendwie mit dem Afterburner zu tun hatte > hab das Teil nochmals neuinstalliert und jetzt darf ich es nicht ein einziges mal seit Windows-Start aufrufen dann gehts. 


Frage zum Spiel selber:
Sprintrennen mit den Dragstern sind ja völliger Quatsch  und ich hab schon mit dem ersten davon grössere Probleme   > Tipps wie man die Kurvenlage etwas verbessern kann?


----------



## meckswell (12. November 2017)

Nitro bei Dragster nur auf Geraden verwenden, da macht er ja ein Wheelie und wenn die Vorderräder in der Luft sind, ist es halt mit dem Lenken schlecht, aber das weist du natürlich. Ich hab den Dragster Camarro SS, mit dem ging das Sprintrennen gut, auch in den Kurven.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. November 2017)

Ich hab mich immer gefragt warum man in den Missionen mit Dragster Fahrzeugen, ein Sprint-Rennen fahren soll. Das ist irgendwie total bescheuert.


----------



## Galford (12. November 2017)

Der Camaro kommt wie ich das sehe ab Level 299 an seine Grenze. Kann also nicht weiter aufgerüstet werden. Ich rate bei Autos bei denen bei 299 Schluß ist, eher dazu bei Zeit auf eines zu wechseln, das bis 399 gelevelt werden kann. Es kommt natürlich drauf an, was an Autos zur Verfügung steht.

Mit der Viper SRT kam ich allerdings später in den normalen Drag-Rennen nicht gut klar. Erst als ich auf einen Aventador umgeschwenkt bin, ging es 1000fach einfacher.

In Sprintrennen benutze ich bei Dragster auch die Handbremse. Ich finde so ist es einfacher sich in voller Fahrt in die richtige Richtung auszurichten.

Finde ich übrigens etwas Schade, dass nicht alle Autos bis 399 gehen. Mein Honda S2000, mit dem ich gestartet bin, fühlt sich dadurch irgendwie wertloser an. Warum soll ich mit dem noch großartig fahren? Und warum soll ich Autos kaufen, die nicht über 299 kommen? Macht nur Sinn, wenn ich das Auto so schön finde, dass ich es optisch unbedingt tunen will - wobei, manchen Spielern reicht das.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2017)

@Galford:
Der Quatsch mit der Levelbegrenzung 299 ist auch mit den Autos die man über die Deluxe-Version vom Paypack bekommen hat.


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2017)

Was mich neben der schlechten Performance im Vergleich zum Vorgänger stört ist der reduzierte Detailgrad/Auflösung grade bei den Wagen. Das fällt deutlich auf wenn man Bilder vergleicht.


----------



## Galford (13. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Galford:
> Der Quatsch mit der Levelbegrenzung 299 ist auch mit den Autos die man über die Deluxe-Version vom Paypack bekommen hat.



Ja, das weiß ich. Ich hab z.B. ne ganze Weile den Nissan 350Z als Drift-Auto benutzt, bis ich dann auf dem BMW M5 umgestiegen bin (hatte seinen speziellen Grund) 
Aber ich glaube die Autos waren ein Pre-Order Bonus für die Standard und Deluxe Edition. Das Story Mission Pack usw. sind allerdings nur in der Deluxe Edition.



Es müsste außerdem bald neue Informationen geben, was für das Spiel an Verbesserungen geplant ist. Angeteasert wurde es heute. Dann vielleicht morgen, aber wohl relativ sicher im Verlaufe dieser Woche.


----------



## Dedde (14. November 2017)

Kann man eig nicht mir einem kumpel zusammen in der open world rumdüsen? Iwie kann ich nur so lw rennserien machen. Das wäre ein echter fail.


----------



## Dedde (14. November 2017)

Kann man eig nicht mir einem kumpel zusammen in der open world rumdüsen? Iwie kann ich nur so lw rennserien machen. Das wäre ein echter fail.
Sorry doppelpost... Handy...


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

MP Open World ist erstmal weg. Vielleicht wirds wieder nachgepatcht, denn es gibt mehrere Leute die damit ein Problem haben, denn das hat das Spiel erst ausgemacht und war auch für mich ein Grund wieder zu NFS zu greifen beim Vorgänger. Dementsprechend war meine Erwartung  auch dies in Payback wieder zu finden.

Ist schon jemandem Aufgefallen das neben dem RX-7 auch der BMW M3 Evolution bei keinem der Händler vorhanden ist, obwohl beide auf der offiziellen Car List stehen. *EDIT:* Ok, war schon Thema. *Edit Ende.*

Verbuggt ist das Game auch noch ohne Ende, gerade beim folieren fällt das deutlich auf, beim GTR zb sind alle Front Stoßstangen fehlerhaft mit Folie (Stellen die nicht foliert werden, oder stellen wo dann  Aufkleber gedoppelt werden, oder Stellen an denen der Aufkleber dann größer wird als er eigenlich ist, was besonders bei der Verwendung von Carbonfolie auffällt und stört). Beim Audi R8 können beide linke Costum Kotflügel nicht foliert werden, die rechte Seite hingegen schon. Und Und Und.....


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2017)

Die Community ist doch selbst schuld das SP und MP wieder getrennt sind. Wurde ja genug gejammert das man das Spiel nicht pausieren konnte und bla und Keks. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig den verzicht  auf MP Open World bedeuten. Pausieren in Speedlist ist auch nicht möglich und macht ja auch sinn. Und im freien fahren braucht man keine Pause.

Ich finde es lächerlich das man den MP Open World gestrichen hat, aber gleichzeitig nun Hupen kann....nur für was ist die frage? Ich wollte die Hupe eben genau für den Open World MP. Da hätte sie wenigstens noch einen Sinn gemacht als inoffizielles Startsignal für inoffizielle Rennen. Aber so.....keine Verwendung. Mich nervt es auch dass es viel zu wenig Luftfahrwerke in den Packs gibt, in gefühlten 100 Packs waren gerade mal 3 Luftfahrwerke. Ich habe inzwischen mehr Nitrofarben, Hupen und Neons als ich Autos habe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. November 2017)

@Flexsist, ich würde mal bisschen auf Reddit rum gurken. Da wurde schon von einem Dev bestätigt das die ganzen fehlenden Fahrzeuge noch per Patch nachgeschoben werden, und man sich der ganzen Kritik stellen möchte. Bin gespannt was die Patches alles ändern am Tuning System. Performance Verbesserungen usw sind auch geplant.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

Schon gesehen, ist aber für mich irgendwie auch nur eine Ausrede. Denn der BMW M3 Evo z.B. ist schon im Spiel und wird von der KI gefahren. Vielleicht arbeitet man aber noch an einem Pandem Bodykit für den BMW, dann bin ich bereit zu warten. ^^

EDIT: Was mich auch ziemlich ankotzt ist, das man die  Inhalte der Basis/Premium Packs die man GEWONNEN hat beim Einbau bezahlen muss. Zudem vermisse ich es, mir das Auto beim einbau von Neon ZB auch ansehen zu können. Aber nein, man muss erst 1500 was auch immer berappen. Dann sieht man, oh passt doch nicht, bau wieder aus und testet das nächste, wieder 1500 weniger auf dem Konto. Ein Ding der unmöglichkeit wenn ihr mich fragt. Zudem fände ich es wüschenswert wenn Fahrzeuge mit Airride auch in der Garage  dann down sind. :|

EDIT2: Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr keinen Bock auch Wheelies bei Dragrennen habt, nutzt Fahrzeuge mit Allradantrieb, wie z.B. den Nissan GTR. Die machen sowas (glücklicherweise) nicht. Bei Fronttrieblern weiß ich es gerade nicht, aber da sollte das auch nicht passieren.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> EDIT: Was mich auch ziemlich ankotzt ist, das man die  Inhalte der Basis/Premium Packs die man GEWONNEN hat beim Einbau bezahlen muss. Zudem vermisse ich es, mir das Auto beim einbau von Neon ZB auch ansehen zu können. Aber nein, man muss erst 1500 was auch immer berappen. Dann sieht man, oh passt doch nicht, bau wieder aus und testet das nächste, wieder 1500 weniger auf dem Konto.



Das stimmt allerdings gar nicht. Die 1500 geben nur den (Wiederverkaufs-)Wert an, denn du kannst die Vanity Items ja auch verkaufen, wenn du sie nicht brauchen kannst. Ich habe es gerade extra nochmals getestet. Bei mir hat sich an meinen Geld NICHTS getan, obwohl ich zwei Vanity Items zur Probe eingebaut habe. Auch habe ich ein Horn für 1500 verkauft, wobei sich mein Geld auch erhöht hat.

Air Suspensions habe ich mittlerweile 6. Allerdings davon nur eine im Einsatz.

Btw: Mit den zukünftigen Änderungen soll sich auch was am Progression System ändern.

Edit: 
Beim Start von Online-Rennen kommen Hupen bei vielen Leuten schon zum Einsatz. Es ist also nicht so als würde es niemand hören. Allerdings habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn Online-Freeroam reingepatcht wird.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

Ok, das mit dem Geld stimmt. Hab mich da wohl vermacht, stören tut es mich aber trotzdem dass ich dabei das Auto nicht sehe.

Dann gib mir die anderen 5. 

Gibts eigentlich auch normal blaues Neon? Das Platin Blau gefällt mir mal so ganz und garnicht und geht für mich schon in richtig weißes Kaltlicht. Sieht echt schei.. aus. 

Was ich mal richtig gut gefunden hätte ist, wenn man Folien teilt und sie auch geladen werden von anderen Spielern, dann sollte man dabei Geld verdienen, und das je nach folie auch nicht gerade wenig. Ich verbringe viel Zeit mit folieren, sehr viel Zeit, sowas sollte auch irgendwie entlohnt werden. Geil wäre es wenn wir eigene Preise für Folien machen könnten die dann die anderen Spieler, die diese Folie gerne hätten dann bezahlen müssen (mit Ingame  Geld vertsteht sich).

EDIT: Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal eine Buglist anfertigen, auch wenn es hier und da schon welche gibt. Zudem werden da auch Verbesserungsvorschläge einfließen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wann ich das machen werde, denn das ist im aktuellen Zustand des Spiels eine sehr sehr große Liste und irgendwie fehlt mir dafür gerade der Elan, zu tief sitzt noch die Enttäuschung.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2017)

Dunkelblaues Neon gibt es sicher, und das benutze ich bei meinem Porsche GT3 RS. EDIT: Wird im Spiel als Blau angegeben.

In den Forza Spielen wirst du für deine kreativen Leistungen entlohnt, aber da du die ja eh nicht spielen wirst, gehe ich hier nicht ins Detail.

Ein weiterer Patch ist ja schon in Arbeit. Ich weiß ja nicht, wann genau der kommen wird, aber vielleicht wartest du den ab, bevor du an deine Bugliste gehst? Auch wird er nächste Patch nicht der Letzte sein.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Dunkelblaues Neon gibt es sicher, und das benutze ich bei meinem Porsche GT3 RS. EDIT: Wird im Spiel als Blau angegeben.



Echt? moha...ich bekomm immer nur Hellgrün, Mint Grün, Rot, Rosa/Pink (glaub ich), Violett usw...





Galford schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Patch ist ja schon in Arbeit. Ich weiß ja nicht, wann genau der kommen wird, aber vielleicht wartest du den ab, bevor du an deine Bugliste gehst? Auch wird er nächste Patch nicht der Letzte sein.



Das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

Ist euch eigentlich auch schon negativ aufgefallen dass, egal welches Farbfinish man beim Stickern auswählt es übermässig viel glänzt? Vorallem bei seidenmatt und matt ist das besonders auffällig und unschön. Nimmt mir viel Wind aus dem Segel. 
Metallic Lack ist auch nicht gleich mit Metallic Folie, das war aber auch leider schon beim Vorgänger so. Ein einziges Decal habe ich bis jetzt gefunden, welches wirklich matt oder seidenmatt geht, aber leider wird Metallic da auch nicht so schön dargestellt wie beim Lack. Zudem sieht man, wenn man das gleiche Decal auf das andere legt in der gleichen Farbe etc immer noch Ränder. Alles sehr unschön um produktiv folieren zu können, so dass es mir dann auch gefällt. Echt traurig dass die nicht mal das auf die Reihe bekommen haben. Wollt mir jetzt den Evo aus 2F2F nachbauen, gibt zwar schon welche, aber nach meinem Geschmack alle mehr stümperhaft umgesetzt ohne Liebe fürs Detail.


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2017)

Das einzige was mir auffällt ist das du ziemlich viel jammerst 

Vielleicht solltest Karriere in der Games Branche machen und dein perfektes Game entwickeln.

Das Beklebungen matt/glänzend usw separat zugewiesen werden kann ist schon ein riesen Vorteil von NfS. Genauso das man Scheiben/Scheinwerfer bekleben kann hab ich sonst noch nirgends gesehen. Von allen genannten Dingen träumen die Forza Only Zocker seit Anfang an.


----------



## Dedde (15. November 2017)

woher bekommt man eig diese lieferungen? sind das die pakete die auf der map aufploppen? wie ist das mit speedcards? wenn ich zb eine speedcard in die garage schicke, kann ich die dann nur für dieses auto, diese klasse oder für alle benutzen?
ich kann nach zig stunden noch immer keinen anderen auspuff montieren da ich kein auto habe das die 314 kmh schafft. ich finde man gurkt schon sehr lange mit nicht mehr als 400-450ps rum


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir auffällt ist das du ziemlich viel jammerst



Sorry, aber isso. Der Vorgänger war da deutlich besser, was das folieren anging. Da war matt noch matt und kein Hochglanz mit mit hang zur Chrom attitüde.
Guck dir den schei. doch mal selber an und vergleich das mit dem letzten Teil.

Zudem vermisse ich den Sticker-Editor, der war ja auch angekündigt. Nur sehen kann ich davon nichts. Das einzige was neu ist im Folien-Editor, man den Sitcker den man gerade ausgwählt hat duplizieren, das ist das einzig gute was ich dem Folien-Editor bis jetzt abgewinnen konnte. Von fehlenden Stickern will ich erst garnicht anfang, denn es sind weniger geworden. Es gibt nämlich keine fertigen Flammen mehr. Im letzten teil gabs einen Flammensticker, sah richtig gut aus (FAST Fotorealistisch). Fehlt nun auch. 

Scheiben bekleben konnte man schon bei Pro Street und die Schweinwerfer werden nicht beklebt, sondern eingefärbt. Wäre geil wenn man da auch noch was drauf kleben könnte. 

Ich will das Spiel jetzt nicht schlecht machen, es gibt auch viele neue Sachen die mir gefallen, wie z.B. Luftfahrwerk, oder Sticker die ich mir gewünscht hatte im Ea Forum. Auch Tuningteile wie das Pandem Bodykit für den BMW M3 E46 oder für den Golf finde ich richtig top. Oder Pandem für den GTR, sieht auch richtig fett aus mit Ben Sopra Heckschütze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3

Aber wie es nun mal oft im Leben ist, fallen die negativen Dinge nun mal mehr ins Gewicht als die guten. Du nimmst dir auch keine Frau die gut kochen kann aber bei allem anderen versagt.  (Vielleicht n blödes Beispiel, aber ich finde das trifft es ganz gut.^^)



Dedde schrieb:


> woher bekommt man eig diese lieferungen? sind das  die pakete die auf der map aufploppen? wie ist das mit speedcards? wenn  ich zb eine speedcard in die garage schicke, kann ich die dann nur für  dieses auto, diese klasse oder für alle benutzen?
> ich kann nach zig stunden noch immer keinen anderen auspuff montieren da  ich kein auto habe das die 314 kmh schafft. ich finde man gurkt schon  sehr lange mit nicht mehr als 400-450ps rum



Geh mal in der Garage ganz vorne auf den Briefumschlag, dort kannst du deine Basis Lieferungen auspacken. 
Hab mich vermacht, auf dem Briefumschlag kannst du deine Teile verwalten, auspacken tust du sie im Pausen-Menü, bei Lieferungen.
Die Token-Cards musste sammeln und kannst sie dann beim Tuner an einem "Einarmigen Bandit" gegen Zufällig generierte Tuning Karten tauschen. 3 Token kostet es, einmal zu drehen.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> woher bekommt man eig diese lieferungen? sind das die pakete die auf der map aufploppen? wie ist das mit speedcards? wenn ich zb eine speedcard in die garage schicke, kann ich die dann nur für dieses auto, diese klasse oder für alle benutzen?



Du bekommst Shipments (Lieferungen) für Levelaufstiege, das Abschließen einer bestimmten Anzahl von täglichen Challenges (für jede gibt es drei Punkte etc.), das Erreichen einer bestimmten Anzahl an Sternen in Drift-/Speedzonen, Blitzer, oder Sprüngen (zumindest sollte es so sein - Bug?). Bei Collectables (Chips/Billboards) bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, denn da gibt es (wie eigentlich auch bei den Sternen) für mich nichts mehr zu holen.
Hab ich was vergessen? Nun, du kannst Shipments auch mit Speedpoints kaufen, und Speedpoints kosten echtes Geld. Das ist also der Mikrotransaktionspart des Spieles. Ich brauche sowas nicht, aber wer zu viel Geld hat - bitte. Das ist natürlich eher das "wie", als das "woher", aber dazu kannst du dir den Kommentar von Flexsist durchlesen.
Und ich denke, das für jemand, der die Shipments (anscheinend) nicht abruft, man die Challenges ruhig erwähnen kann, denn die sind auf ähnliche Weise im Menü zu finden. 

Diese Pakete die du meinst, sind Bait crates, und sind eigentlich nichts weiter als (der Startpunkt) eine(r) Art von Event im Spiel, bei dem du eben der Polizei entkommen musst. Da bekommst du auch nichts anderes als Geld und eine Speedkarte.

 Die Karten gelten immer nur für das Auto, mit dem sie gewonnen wurden. Du kannst sie zwar in die Garage schicken, aber eben nur für dieses eine Auto auch ausrüsten. Du hast aber auch in der Garage noch die Wahl, die Karten gegen Geld zu verkaufen oder in Token einzutauschen.


----------



## Flexsist (15. November 2017)

An dem GTR Oben, bzw an dessen Folie kann man auch gut erkennen warum ich möchte das Folien Farbe und Lack Farbe gleich aussehen müssen, denn dann lassen sich schöne effekte erzielen wie oben die "ausgemalte" 6666. Leider geht das nun aber nur noch vernüftig mit hochglanz, was mir ein dorn im Auge ist. Zudem muss man vorher das Auto rundum einmal komplett mit der Basis Farbe folieren die man gerne hätte, um Farbunterschiede vorzubeugen.

An der Front erkennt man auch einen Farbunterschied. Die Frontschürtze ist nicht mit der Basis-Farbe foliert (wegen der Carbon front und einem Bug). Man sieht deutlich den Unterschied, obwohl beides den gleichen Farbcode hat.


----------



## Dedde (15. November 2017)

Galford, danke für deine antwort. wo kann ich denn diese lieferungen öffnen? ich hab zwar schon paar mal meldung bekommen, aber ka wo die dann sein sollen.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2017)

Im Hauptmenu/Pausenmenü. Im Spiel die Tabulatortaste drücken oder auf dem XboxOne Gamepad, in der Mitte des Gamepads, die Taste mit den 3 Linien. Ich hab das Spiel auf Englisch installiert (die deutschen Stimmen sind ja teils furchtbar), und bei mir steht dann eben u.a. Home, Journal, Shipments, Photos, Challenges usw. 
Dort eben Shipments auswählen (oder Lieferungen(?)) und dann siehst du (unter Overview/Übersicht(?)) wie viele Base oder Premium Shipments du abrufen kannst. Du solltest eine Anzahl sehen, wenn du ungeöffnete Lieferungen ausstehen hast.

Und danach empfehle ich mal bei Challenges (Herausforderungen) vorbeizuschauen. Vielleicht kannst du die ein oder andere Aufgabe erfüllen.

Zu was anderem:


> #*NFSPayback*, few changes still going through test, working on both server and client side update to progression. Should make things a lot smoother / quicker / enjoyable (delete as appropriate). More, very soon.


Keine Ahnung ob das hier weniger aktuell ist, als das was man auf reddit finden.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2017)

Na das klingt ja super. Wird scheinbar auch damit enden das man ohne Aufwand alle nötigen Mittel hat.


----------



## dsdenni (16. November 2017)

Was sagt ihr? Kann man das Spiel wohl für 45€ kaufen oder ist es im aktuellen Stand noch nicht "fertig"? Hab schon bisschen hier durch Thread gelesen und gemerkt das z.B. Open World MP nicht da ist was ich sehr schade finde :/


----------



## Flexsist (16. November 2017)

Auf die Gefahr hin dass dieser Post wieder als "gejammer" abgestempelt wird (ich gucke / spreche niemanden an ;P), vermisst ausser mir noch jemand die ganzen VOLK Racing / RAYS Felgen?
Die sahen am EVO ganz gut aus in Gold. :|

Zudem finde ich die meisten Felgen am GTR einfach viel zu klein, der hat soviel Gummi über, sieht fast aus wie  Busbereifung von der Seite. 

Die Reifen selbst finde ich definitiv zu schmal, sieht aus wie n Reifen von einem Fatbike. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe da wird noch was nachgebessert.


----------



## Galford (16. November 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr? Kann man das Spiel wohl für 45€ kaufen oder ist es im aktuellen Stand noch nicht "fertig"? Hab schon bisschen hier durch Thread gelesen und gemerkt das z.B. Open World MP nicht da ist was ich sehr schade finde :/



Geschmäcker sind so verschieden. Du hast die Möglichkeit dir für einen Monat Origin Access zu kaufen (4 Euro), und dort die Play First Trial für 10 Stunden anzuspielen. Du kannst also selber spielen, was meiner Erfahrung nach, immer viel besser ist, als auf irgend jemand anderes zu hören. 
Und da ich nicht will, dass jemand meint ich würde hier andauernd Werbung für Origin Access machen, musst du dir auch selber googlen, was Origin Access sonst noch bietet. Du bezahlst jedenfalls nicht nur für eine Demo, was ja immer wieder behauptet wird.

Und falls es doch meine persönliche Meinung ist, die von Interesse wäre (ich kaufe allerdings eh jedes NFS, also denk dir was du willst): ich habe selbst den Kauf der Deluxe Edition nicht bereut.

Falls dir Online-Freeroam wirklich extrem wichtig ist, warte ab, was die zukünftigen Content-Updates bringen. Ich denke diese werden hier im Sammelthread bestimmt in der Zukunft mit eine paar Worten angesprochen werden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. November 2017)

@Flexist

Sicher das es kein Bug ist? Oder hat Ghost wieder bisschen ******* gebaut.


Bei meinem Lambo sind die zum Glückt nicht von einem Mopped. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (16. November 2017)

Bis jetzt nur beim GTR, alle anderen (die ich bisher gesehen habe) sind okay, manche vielleicht sogar schon einen tick zu breit, wie beim M4 GTS (glaube ich, will mich da jetzt nicht festlegen).


----------



## Galford (16. November 2017)

Wer auch immer für die Autohändler zuständig war, ist wohl nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass jemand mehr als ein Auto gleichzeitig kaufen wollen würde können. Warum muss ich jedes Mal nach einem Autokauf erst zurück in die Open World?

Warum müssen immer Autolog Empfehlungen Teil der täglichen Challenges sein? Ich fahre mit Absicht gerade nur gut genug, um die Empfehlung knapp zu schlagen, nur um für die nächsten Empfehlung noch reichlich Spielraum zu haben. Wie sagt man? Ein gutes Pferd springt nicht höher, als es muss. So sollte es aber meiner Meinung nicht sein.

Wenn man schon die Crash-Sequenzen de-aktivieren kann, warum kommen immer noch die Zeitlupenaufnahmen, wenn man z.b. ein Bait Crate aufsammelt, das Event beginnt und dann die Polizei erscheint. Da hat man auch keine Kontrolle mehr über seinen Wagen, obwohl der Wagen weiter fährt. Wenn ich aber vor dieser Sequenz gelenkt habe, dann lenkt das Auto weiter, ob ich will oder nicht. Wenn man dann plötzlich vor einem Hindernis steht, nach dem Ende der Sequenz, dann nervt das schon gewaltig.

Ich kann also auch über Kleinigkeiten meckern. Allerdings ändert sich wegen den paar Kleinigkeiten auch nicht meine Meinung über das Spiel, aber warum sollte man es nicht erwähnen dürfen?


Edit:


> #*NFSPayback*, we've just pushed a change live (server side = no patch) that increases the rate in which parts are rewarded within Ranked Speedlists. More to come.



Die Leute, die Ranked Speedlists spielen, sind in der Regel nicht die, die zu denen gehören, die behaupten, man kommen ohne Grinding nicht durchs Spiel. Vielleicht sollte man zuerst da ansetzen, wo die breite Masse angeblich Probleme hat? Oh, Tschuldigung - more to come.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. November 2017)

Warte doch einfach ab. Das sind nur kleinere Updates die Live gehen, es folgt noch ein Client Update der viel mehr verbessert usw.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2017)

Bug Reports hierhin: Need for Speed™ Payback | Forum | Bug Reports | EA AHQ


----------



## dsdenni (16. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind so verschieden. Du hast die Möglichkeit dir für einen Monat Origin Access zu kaufen (4 Euro), und dort die Play First Trial für 10 Stunden anzuspielen. Du kannst also selber spielen, was meiner Erfahrung nach, immer viel besser ist, als auf irgend jemand anderes zu hören.
> Und da ich nicht will, dass jemand meint ich würde hier andauernd Werbung für Origin Access machen, musst du dir auch selber googlen, was Origin Access sonst noch bietet. Du bezahlst jedenfalls nicht nur für eine Demo, was ja immer wieder behauptet wird.
> 
> Und falls es doch meine persönliche Meinung ist, die von Interesse wäre (ich kaufe allerdings eh jedes NFS, also denk dir was du willst): ich habe selbst den Kauf der Deluxe Edition nicht bereut.
> ...



Hmm, okay danke. Werde trotzdem mal den Thread weiterverfolgen


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2017)

ruckelt es bei euch auch wie verrückt, wenn ihr missionen mit einigen polizei gegner habt? ich hab teilweise richtige stocker und nur um die 30fps. ansonsten sinds so 80-110fps


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. November 2017)

Yep, sobald Polizei dazu kommt wird es ruckelig und die Frametimes sind manchmal high as ****.


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2017)

ok, denn cpu ist oc und game liegt auf ssd.... gibts nen weg das fov zu ändern? mir ist die kamera meist zu nahe am auto


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2017)

Deswegen gibts eine die weiter weg is ^^


----------



## Galford (17. November 2017)

> Hey Everyone, bit of an update for you.
> As you’ve seen from previous updates recently, we’ve been working on improving your experience with the progression.
> We’ve been using Community feedback, along with our own in-game data and have come up with a number of changes, many of which are in the process of going live. Our aim with these changes is to make the progression, especially around the ownership of cars a much more enjoyable experience.
> If you're currently playing the game while reading this, please restart in order for the changes to come into effect.
> ...



Keine Ahnung warum Reddit jetzt wichtiger ist, als die offizielle Webseite, aber ...ja.



Edit:
Ich habe es mal an EINEM Rennen getestet. Ich bekomme doppelt so viel Geld wie zuvor und wohl auch doppelt so viel REP.

Deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschieden hier einen Screenshot zu posten, von dem was ich verdient habe, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt BEVOR es zu dieser Änderung kam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die doppelte Reputation macht das Leveln auf 50 noch viel einfacher. Falls der Screenshot verwirrend ist. Ich bin schon lange auf Level 50. Man wiederholt allerdings das Level 50 immer und immer wieder, weil es nur so weiterhin Shipment für Levelaustiege geben kann.

Das mag jetzt so rüberkommen als gönne ich anderen Spielern das nicht, aber wir reden hier nicht von 20% oder 40% mehr, sondern von 100% mehr.


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2017)

Na super. Am besten ich deaktivier die Updates. Wer weiß was da noch alles für Nonsens kommt um die Mimimi Fraktion zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts eine die weiter weg is ^^


ich hab schon die, die am weitesten weg ist. von gta bin ich bessere übersicht gewohnt. ich finds trotzdem zu nah dran


----------



## Galford (17. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Na super. Am besten ich deaktivier die Updates. Wer weiß was da noch alles für Nonsens kommt um die Mimimi Fraktion zufrieden zu stellen.



Das ist bisher Server-seitig. Du musst schon die Internetverbindung kappen. 

Ich hatte übrigens auch schon 79 Autos, und nicht (nur) die Billigen. Nein, ich will damit nicht angeben, es ist nur so das alles jetzt viel einfacher ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2017)

Also ich hab mittlerweile meinen Spaß mit dem Fotomodus. 

Kennt noch jemand nette Locations, für Schnappschüsse? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (18. November 2017)

ich finde man erkennt gut die frostbite engine, diese felsen sehen aus wie bei bf1 oder star wars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (19. November 2017)

leute wisst ihr eig ob es im spiel einen mazda rx7 und toyota supra gibt? ich meine den rx7 hab ich mal im ladescreen gesehen. und wie ist das beim m3 e30? gegen den bin ich schon gefahren, aber beim händler nicht gesehen


----------



## janni851 (19. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Schon gesehen, ist aber für mich irgendwie auch nur eine Ausrede. Denn der BMW M3 Evo z.B. ist schon im Spiel und wird von der KI gefahren. Vielleicht arbeitet man aber noch an einem Pandem Bodykit für den BMW, dann bin ich bereit zu warten. ^^



Gabs schonmal die Frage. Da kommt bestimmt noch ein Patch.

War bisher nur stiller mitleser, werde mir das Spiel aber gleich downloaden[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (19. November 2017)

Den Toyota Supra wird es nicht geben, weil Toyota aus irgend einem Grund, nicht mehr so einfach Lizenzen vergibt. Es wurden schon vor Langem bestätigt, dass es in Payback keine Toyotas geben wird. Selbst in Forza Motorsport 7 gibt es nur Rennautos von Toyota, aber keine normalen Straßenautos. Betroffen ist dadurch auch Lexus.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2017)

Welche Wagen verfügen denn eigentlich über diese Superbuilds ?


----------



## Galford (19. November 2017)

Die Derelicts (Wracks) müssen über die Superbuilds verfügen. Allerdings wohl mit Einschränkungen. Mein Ford Mustang ist auf Level 399 (also weit über 300 hinaus), allerdings scheint es für die Runner-Klasse für das Auto keinen Superbuild zu geben. Ich kann aber bestätigen, das der/die Nissan Fairlady über einen Superbuild für die Drag-Klasse verfügt. Meinem Schönheitsempfinden nach sieht das Autos aber zu extrem aus.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2017)

Ah ok.


----------



## Flexsist (19. November 2017)

Ich musste gerade erschreckend feststellen dass man runtergeladene Folien auch selbst wieder teilen kann, wenn man irgendwo was entfernt oder dazu packt. Das muss ja nicht mal sichtbar sein. Is echt zum kotzen......und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum es soviele Folien gibt die 1:1 gleich aussehen aber von unterschiedlichen Spielern hochgeladen wurden. So ein nonsens ey....noch weniger Wertschätzung für die Folien-Arbeit / Kreativität gibts ja wohl nicht.  Werde jetzt keine Folien mehr teilen. 
Schon garnicht meine mit viel Liebe erstellte Armytrix oder MEGARUN Folie für den BMW M4 GTS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2017)

Dann spiel Forza da kann niemand Liverys ändern oder nochmal teilen. Ich finds super das ich mir was suchen kann in NFS und ggf. anpassen.


----------



## Flexsist (19. November 2017)

Gegen runterladen und ändern sag ich ja nix, aber das wieder hochladen, das ist der Punkt. Das ging beim Vorgänger  auch nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2017)

Hm kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Dedde (20. November 2017)

Für ein superbuild braucht man beim jeweiligen auto lvl 300 oder? Das heißt rennen farmen. Ist ziemlich schwer mit dem Käfer.  Ich würde den gerne leveln, aber kann kaum mit den anderen mithalten.  Das offroad superbuild gefällt mir nämlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2017)

Gestern Abend bzw. Heute Morgen hab ich das Spiel fertig durchgezockt. 

Ich weiss echt nicht was dieses Gejammere über die schlechte Story soll  > dass ist ein Rennspiel und kein Rollenspiel!


@Dedde:
Wieso schwer mit dem Käfer?  
Seit ich den Käfer habe fahr ich nur noch mit dem Offroad. 

Du musst nur den Markenboni nutzen (ich hab 6X Outlaw-Teile drin), den Nitro-Ausbau maximieren, in den Kurven Driften was das Zeug hält und dann hält die Kiste nichts mehr auf. 
Einziger kleiner Negativpunkt ist das er wahrscheinlich die schlechtesten Bremsen im gesamten Spiel hat, aber da man eh jede Kurve quer nimmt ist dies unbedeutend. 


Ich vermute dass du mit den anderen kaum mithalten kannst wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen das du zuviel abseits des Weges fährst, aber da kannst du fahren was du willst denn das haben alle (selbst ein Ford F-150 Rapptor den ich Anfangs nutzte lässt sich davon schlagartig ausbremsen ).


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2017)

Hab gestern 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt  macht gut Spaß und ich kann’s kaum erwarten heute Abend wieder heimzukommen von der Arbeit [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (20. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bzw. Heute Morgen hab ich das Spiel fertig durchgezockt.



100% Story ist nicht 100% Spiel. Definiere "fertig". 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Dedde:
> Wieso schwer mit dem Käfer?
> Seit ich den Käfer habe fahr ich nur noch mit dem Offroad.



War ja wohl absolut nicht was er meinte. Er wollte wissen, wie er den Käfer schnell aufleveln kann, damit er den Superbuild anbringen kann. Das heißt er ist noch (weit) von Level 300 entfernt (von 399 sowieso). Auf niedrige Leveln wird der VW wohl auch nicht besonders gut sein.



Dedde schrieb:


> Für ein superbuild braucht man beim jeweiligen auto lvl 300 oder? Das heißt rennen farmen. Ist ziemlich schwer mit dem Käfer.  Ich würde den gerne leveln, aber kann kaum mit den anderen mithalten.  Das offroad superbuild gefällt mir nämlich



Ja, du brauchst Level 300. Das Auflevel kannst du natürlich durch Kauf von Karten mit Ingame-Credits und vor allem das Einlösen von Tokens vorantreiben. Andererseits, vielleicht sparst du dir das Ingame-Geld vorerst, und wartest bis die Änderungen am Karten-System mit dem nächsten Patch kommen (ich hoffe der kommt morgen).


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2017)

Erklärst du einem Anfänger bitte warum man warten sollte?[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (20. November 2017)

Schnelles Geld Tipp: Offroad Zeitrennen "Duell am Airfield 73" Gibt 25.000 + sehr üppige Nebenwette (Drifte 4000m oder Spinge 120 Meter am Stück oder Setze kein Nitro ein meistens nicht unter 10:1. Manachmal sogar 17:1)
Im Idealfall macht man hier pro Rennen über 60.000. Das eine  ganze Stunde , da kommt ordentlich was zusammen. Zudem ist das Rennen sehr einfach, da keine nervige KI die einem in die Karre fährt. Man fährt das also ganz entspannt.

Und noch was anderes, ist euch auch schon aufgefallen dass die Autolog  angaben nach einem Rennen oft fehlerhaft sind. Da steht dann "Du hast es geschaft" obwohl man deutlich über der Autolog Zielzeit liegt.


----------



## Galford (20. November 2017)

Du musst nicht warten. Allerdings ist, zusätzlich zu den bisherigen Änderungen, auch das Folgende geplant:



> Coming shortly will be some changes to the way tune-up shops work, especially around the quality / level of parts they stock.



Damit dürfte das Aufleveln womöglich etwas schneller gehen. Okay, keiner muss warten, aber vielleicht erspart man sich etwas Aufwand.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Und noch was anderes, ist euch auch schon aufgefallen dass die Autolog  angaben nach einem Rennen oft fehlerhaft sind. Da steht dann "Du hast es geschaft" obwohl man deutlich über der Autolog Zielzeit liegt.



Ja, ist mir aufgefallen. Aber es stört nicht.

Ich verdiene mir mein Geld woanders. Glaube nicht, dass ich damit schlechter abschneide. Laut Spiel habe ich bisher fast 36 Mio verdient.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2017)

Am besten sie bieten gleich ein 100% Savegame zum download an


----------



## Dedde (20. November 2017)

ja so langsam gehts, hab ein paar rennen gefunden, die mit dem käfer machbar sind. sind halt welten wenn man vom panamera 830ps auf käfer umsteigt. xD
ich finds doof das man nicht sehen kann welchen antrieb das jeweilige auto hat. hier ein start mit käfer. der sollte heckantrieb haben, sieht aber aus wie 4x4. und ich dachte der r33 skyline sollte auch 4x4 haben, als dragster macht er aber nur wheelies^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> 100% Story ist nicht 100% Spiel. Definiere "fertig".


Mein Beitrag bezog sich rein auf den achso tollen Tenor "Story ist Mist" > Story durch = 100% wäre bei NfS wirklich mal was neues. 



Galford schrieb:


> Auf niedrige Leveln wird der VW wohl auch nicht besonders gut sein.


Vergiss die Denkweise "es ist nur ein Käfer" > ich bin den anderen selbst 20Punkten unter Empfehlung um die Ohren gefahren weil die mit der Beschleunigung des Kleinen schlicht nicht mithalten können (saubere Fahrweise und reichlich Nitro vorrausgesetzt).



Fehlerkorektur meinerseits:
Beim Käfer sind keine Chidori-Teile verbaut wie bei allen anderen Fahrzeugen von mir sondern Outlaw (habs oben korriegiert). 


@Dedde:
Der GT-R macht als Draagster keine Wheelies beim Start > der Audi R8 leider auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (20. November 2017)

doch macht er, ich hab meinen camaro verkauft, ich möchte lieber 4x4 für drag. aber wie gesagt der r33 skyline macht wheelies. auch im freemode kann man nicht lenken wenn man anfährt. und jetzt hab ich nen nissan gtr. der macht keine wheelies


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2017)

Meinte ich auch das der R8 beim Start Wheelies macht > das war auch der Grund weshalb ich ihn durch den GT-R ersetzt habe.


----------



## Flexsist (20. November 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt der r33 skyline macht wheelies



BTW: Es gibt (leider) keinen R33 in NFS Payback. Das ist ein R32.


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2017)

Macht der 34 dann die wheelies auch?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (20. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Denkweise "es ist nur ein Käfer" > ich bin den anderen selbst 20Punkten unter Empfehlung um die Ohren gefahren weil die mit der Beschleunigung des Kleinen schlicht nicht mithalten können (saubere Fahrweise und reichlich Nitro vorrausgesetzt).



Da stand doch kurz "200 Punkte", oder? Da war ich wirklich beeindruckt.



Ich muss es nochmals sagen: sehr schade, das so viele Autos nur bis Level 299 gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Da stand doch kurz "200 Punkte", oder? Da war ich wirklich beeindruckt.


Wer Schreibfehler wie ein 0 zuviel findet darf sie behalten. 




Galford schrieb:


> Ich muss es nochmals sagen: sehr schade, das so viele Autos nur bis Level 299 gehen.


Da stimme ich dir 100% zu.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. November 2017)

Ab einen gewissen Punkt, macht es einfach keinen Sinn mehr 299er Autos zu kaufen... Das müssten die echt mal ändern. Ich will keine High End Sportwagen fahren müssen.  Ich will meinen Skyline GTR 32 aufbauen.


----------



## Galford (20. November 2017)

Vielleicht erhört man uns ja. Ich denke es gibt viele Beschwerden wegen der Beschränkung auf 299.

(Ja, hier stand zuvor was anderes (so kurz das es die Webseite nicht als Änderung wahrnimmt). Ich sollte nicht unnötig Autos kaufen.)


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZEVl8pYe2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (21. November 2017)

2 Wunschlisten Updates, falls jemand supporten möchte.

Betreff: Wunschliste - Need for Speed Payback – Seite 2 - Answer HQ

MfG


----------



## Dedde (22. November 2017)

Hat mir jmd tipps, stecke grad bei einem rennen fest, da muss man mit der drag klasse sprint rennen fahren und mein nissan gtr will einfach keine kurven fahren. Ich hab nicht ansatzweise ne Chance.  Beschleunigung kein problem aber diese kurven. Sind alle autos in der drag klasse so kurven feindlich?


----------



## Flexsist (22. November 2017)

Stell mal die Lenkempfindlichkeit höher im Live-Tuner. In der Freien Fahrt mit XBox Controller Steuerkreuz nach unten, dann geht der auf.


----------



## Dedde (22. November 2017)

da lenkt er ja nur schneller ein, fährt aber trotzdem gefühlt geradeaus. ist das bei euch nicht so das die drag autos kaum kurven fahren können?


----------



## janni851 (22. November 2017)

Doch, bei mir ist das auch so. Ich werf die immer mit der Handbremse rum 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (22. November 2017)

Weil es ja früher oder später eh hier gepostet wird:
Unter der Haube – Fortschrittssystem und Patch



Spoiler



Die Veröffentlichung eines Spiels ist immer eine ebenso arbeitsreiche wie aufregende Zeit, und das gilt auch für den Release von Need for Speed Payback – es war eine emotionale Mischung aus Begeisterung und Anspannung. Es ist immer ein großer Moment, wenn wir das Spiel an euch, unsere Spieler, übergeben.
Wir haben euer Feedback gelesen, uns eure Videos angesehen und sämtliche Spieldaten ausgewertet, um Need for Speed Payback zum bestmöglichen Erlebnis zu machen.
Etwas, das wir laut und deutlich vernommen haben, ist, dass es oft zu viel Zeit kostet, mehrere Wagen aufzurüsten. Wir stimmen dem zu, weshalb wir dieses Thema in den letzten Wochen in Angriff genommen haben und uns auch weiterhin damit beschäftigen werden.
Wir haben diesen Prozess bereits begonnen und verschiedene serverseitige Anpassungen vorgenommen. Die erste Änderung betrifft das Teile-Angebot in den Tuning-Shops, das jetzt alle 10 Minuten statt wie bisher alle 30 Minuten aktualisiert wird.
Wir haben außerdem Änderungen an der Funktionsweise der Events, Köderkisten und Streetracer vorgenommen. Schließt ihr eine dieser Aufgaben ab, erhaltet ihr jetzt mehr Ingame-Geld und REP. Während ihr euch durch die höheren Geldgewinne mehr Wagen und Teile kaufen könnt, hat die REP-Erhöhung den Nebeneffekt, dass ihr mehr Lieferungen erhaltet, was wiederum zu mehr Geld, Teile-Token und Individualisierungen führt.
Spieler, die an Ranglisten-Speedlists teilnehmen, werden außerdem feststellen, dass sie jetzt mehr Teile gewinnen können. Während der Gewinner einer Speedlist garantiert mit einem neuen Teil belohnt wird, sichern sich alle anderen allein durch ihre Teilnahme eine 50-%-Chance, ebenfalls ein Objekt zu erhalten.
Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass eine Garage voller getunter Wagen einen großen Teil des Need for Speed-Erlebnisses ausmacht. Wir werden deshalb auf Grundlage eures Feedbacks weitere Anpassungen vornehmen, um den Aufbau eurer Wagen zu einer deutlich unterhaltsameren Erfahrung zu machen.
Apropos getunte Wagen: Wir sind uns bewusst, dass die Luftfederung nicht so oft in Lieferungen enthalten war, wie sie es sollte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einer Lieferung die Luftfederung zu erhalten, ist genauso groß wie bei allen anderen Individualisierungen. Da es jedoch mehre Arten von Hupen, Neons, Nitro und Reifenqualm, aber nur eine Luftfederung gibt, ist sie im Endeffekt einfach zu selten aufgetaucht. Wir haben deshalb einige Änderungen vorgenommen, die dazu führen werden, dass die Luftfederung häufiger enthalten ist.
In Kürze wird ein clientseitiger Patch erscheinen. Sobald er veröffentlicht wurde, werdet ihr unter anderem feststellen, dass die Tuning-Shops ein hochwertigeres Sortiment an Teilen anbieten. Wie immer können sich die genauen Zeiten und Daten noch ändern, also behaltet unsere sozialen Kanäle im Auge, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.
*Bereits aktive Änderungen*


Die Zeit, bis in Tuning-Shops neue Teile verfügbar sind, wurde von 30 auf 10 Minuten verkürzt.
Die REP-Belohnungen für die Teilnahme an Events wurden erhöht.
Die Geld-Belohnungen für die Teilnahme an Events wurden erhöht.
Köderkisten belohnen euch jetzt mit mehr REP.
Köderkisten belohnen euch jetzt mit mehr Geld.
Tretet ihr gegen einen Streetracer an, erhaltet ihr jetzt mehr REP.
Tretet ihr gegen einen Streetracer an, erhaltet ihr jetzt mehr Geld.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Ranglisten-Speedlists mit Teilen belohnt zu werden, wurde erhöht.
Die Chance, die Luftfederung zu erhalten, wurde verbessert.
Beendet ihr ein Event nicht auf dem ersten Platz, erhaltet ihr jetzt geringfügig mehr REP und Geld.
*Kommende Änderungen durch einen Patch*


Hochwertigere Teile in Tuning-Shops.
Höhere Qualität der durch gezielte Rolls in den Tuning-Shops erworbenen Karten.
Höhere Stufen der durch Siege in Events erworbenen Teile.
Verschiedene Fixes zur Verbesserung der Stabilität.
Verbesserte Spielleistung.




Aber eigentlich ist es auch nicht viel mehr, als es eh schon auf Reddit zu lesen gab.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2017)

Wo genau bei Reddit ? Habe das Ding bisher selten besucht.


----------



## Flexsist (22. November 2017)

Und kein Wort über den MP Free Roam. 

Dabei hätte ich gedacht, dass genau dieser für das meiste negativ Feedback gesorgt hat, anstatt das Leistungstuning.

MfG


----------



## Galford (22. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wo genau bei Reddit ? Habe das Ding bisher selten besucht.



Progression Updates Rolling Out : needforspeed

Darauf hatte ich mich bezogen. Ich hatte es auch >hier< gepostet.

Ich bin eigentlich auch nie auf reddit. Ich glaube viele Leute dort halten sich für viel zu wichtig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2017)

Das "ganze Update."


----------



## Galford (22. November 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das "ganze Update."



Der Link war im meinem Kommentar aber bereits mit drin (Seite 24 ganz unten)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2017)

Doppel Post....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Der Link war im meinem Kommentar aber bereits mit drin (Seite 24 ganz unten)


Dann hab ich das wohl glatt übersehen, sorry.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

Driften ist wie bei letzten NfS echt nicht meins:
2-Stern-Wertung geht ja noch aber dann diese Punktzahlen zum Teil für 3 Sterne und dann erst noch für die eine Erungenschaft soll man die Kleinigkeit von 340'000Punken mit einem M4 zusammendriften > viel Spass wer dran Freude hat. 

Hab jetzt mal ein paar Speedlist online gespielt > richtig Spass kommt bei aber mir nicht auf. 
Ich hab zwar 2 von 4 teilgenommen List gewonnen, aber das war mehr Krieg auf 4 Rädern > High Speed Demolotion Derby


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Driften macht voll Laune, in Payback noch mehr als im alten finde ich. Versuch mal die Handbremse nur im Notfall zu nutzen. Normal reicht es wenn du kurz die Bremse antippst und ihn in die Kurve wirfst, geht dann fast wie von allein. 

EDIT:
In irgendeinem Drift Rennen habe ich über 1.1 Millionen Punkte. Aber da geht noch mehr... 

MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

@Flexsist:
Hast du den noch irgendwas im Live-Tuner eingestellt? 

Handbremse brauch ich praktisch gar nicht und drotzdem krieg ichs mit dem M4 noch anderen Fahrzeugen Punktemässig nicht wirklich hin.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

Schaffst du es denn die Punkte zu halten bei Driftwechsel von rechts nach links und umgekehrt ? Man darf nicht noch einmal nachlenken sonst sind die Punkte weg. Multiplikator bleibt zwar aber das zieht dich trotzdem extrem runter wenn die Punkte weg sind.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

@ *A.Meier-PS3*

Ich drifte zur Zeit nur mit dem GTR. Dort habe ich im Live-Tuner Driftwinkel auf max. Mehr, Gewichtsverteilung auf max. Hinten & Handbremskraft auf max. Schwäche.
Ich habe auch nur 3 Drifter, aber dafür umso mehr Racer. Wobei ich da fast auch nur mit dem GTR unterwegs bin. Ich liebe den GTR einfach. Eine technische Meisterleistung japanischer Ingenieurs- und Designkunst. Wobei ich mal in einer Doku über den Nissan GTR hörte, dass das Grund Design eigentlich von einem Nissan-Fan stammt (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Also seine Designstudie war schon sehr nah dran, so wie er heute aussieht, bzw damals zum Release. :]


MfG


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Moin Moin....

Habe eben (wie jeden Tag einmal in der Stunde^^) auf Aktualisieren geklickt und zack....Ich kann ein Update laden, über 5 GB.  
Leider übersteigt das mein Datenvolumen und ich muss es nachher später beim Kumpel laden. :|

Edit: Keine Lust zu warten, buche ich mir später halt neues dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Man darf nicht noch einmal nachlenken sonst sind die Punkte weg.


Wie nicht nachlenken? 
Den eingeschlagenen Lenkwinkel stur halten am Gamepad oder wie? 

Durch Kurvenkombination komm ich schon durch mit hohen Punktzahlen, aber an der Hälfte der Driftspunte scheitere ich immer an ein paar Tausend Punkte der 3-Stern-Wertung. 



Update:
Sind 5,19GB und in knapp 20min weiss ich was es bringt > kleiner Vorteil wenn man wegen Überstundenkompensation Zwangsurlaub hat


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Spoiler: Gefühlt bringt es nichts. Alles genauso verbugt wie davor. Auch kein BMW M3 E30, RX7 etc......ich komme mir gerade echt verarscht vor. 


> Hochwertigere Teile in Tuning-Shops.
> Höhere Qualität der durch gezielte Rolls in den Tuning-Shops erworbenen Karten.
> Höhere Stufen der durch Siege in Events erworbenen Teile.
> Verschiedene Fixes zur Verbesserung der Stabilität.
> Verbesserte Spielleistung.



Habe ich nicht geprüft, weil is mir schnuppe. Ich will das offensichtliche Grafikfehler behoben werden. :|

Und wieso jetzt über 5GB, nur dafür???? WTF?!


----------



## Galford (23. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2-Stern-Wertung geht ja noch aber dann diese Punktzahlen zum Teil für 3 Sterne und dann erst noch für die eine Erungenschaft soll man die Kleinigkeit von 340'000Punken mit einem M4 zusammendriften > viel Spass wer dran Freude hat.



Mit dem M4 kannst du aber lange Driften, für das Achievement brauchst du den M5. Und es sind 350.000 Punkte. Außerdem war es leicht. Spiel das 2015er NFS und versuch Mental Unblock - das ist mMn nach tatsächlich anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Apropo M5.

Ich hab jetzt den neuen BMW noch nicht von unten gesehen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser so unten aussieht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Mit dem M4 kannst du aber lange Driften, für das Achievement brauchst du den M5. Und es sind 350.000 Punkte. Außerdem war es leicht. Spiel das 2015er NFS und versuch Mental Unblock - das ist mMn nach tatsächlich anspruchsvoll.


Mein Fehler, ich meinte natürlich den M5.   (Bin im echten Leben halt kein Fan der 4-rädrigen BMWs (Ausnahme i3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber dafür der 2-rädrigen (hab ne K1600 GT )).

Mental Unblock war doch das Rennen wo man mit Ken Blocks Mustang Driften musste > soweit ich mich daran erinnere war ich da bis auf ~30'000Punkte an die Vorgabe rangekommen.


----------



## Galford (23. November 2017)

Ich bin jetzt mal zum Händler gefahren und habe jeweils alle dort angebotenen Teile gekauft, die das jeweilige Autos verbessert haben. Dabei kam es zu folgenden Ergebnissen.

Level
130->149
135->155
180->194
235->255
180->194
255->277

Edit:
Ich hatte inzwischen einen Ausreiser
194->232   
Edit 2: Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass die 10 Minuten abgelaufen waren, und das Angebot erneuert wurde, obwohl ich den Shop nicht verlassen hatte. Aber gut, war wohl ein Fehler meinerseits.


Allerdings auch:
194->213
155->166
149->166

Edit Ende.


Das Traurige ist - ich glaube das ist sogar wirklich besser als zuvor. Da kann man sich denken, wie oft man zu einem Händler muss, um mehrere Autos mit Ingame-Credits aufzuleveln. 
Das Einsetzen der Tokens hat bei einer Stichprobe auch nicht für wirklich bessere Ergebnisse gesorgt, als zuvor. Vielleicht darin, dass es auch immer ein Teil war, das auch wirklich mindestens einen Level höher war.

Es gibt eine Stelle im Spiel, die bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer 1x geruckelt hat, wenn ich da vorbeigefahren bin. Das Ruckeln scheint beseitigt zu sein. Weitere Eindrücke zur Performance habe ich noch nicht gesammelt.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Betreff: Enttauschendes Update - Answer HQ


----------



## Blackout2016 (23. November 2017)

War beim Vorgänger leider auch schon der Fall. Stimme dir vollkommen zu in deiner Kritik.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Danke für dein Verständnis. Gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige bin der etwas mehr Qualität erwartet.
Aber sag das nicht mir, sag es EA. Melde dich an im EA-Forum (mit deinen Origin Anmeldedaten) und klick dann auf *[Ich auch] *und oder vergib Kudos (XP). Oder schreib dort auch noch was dazu.
Umso mehr leute jetzt Kritik äussern umso besser....nur so besteht noch Hoffnung auf Besserung.

Es gibt keine Spielreihe die mir so am Herzen liegt wie NFS. NFS Underground war damals überhaupt der Grund warum ich angefangen habe Videospiele zu spielen.
Das mag vielleicht lächerlich klingen, vielleicht liegt es auch dran dass  ich etwas übermüdet bin, aber ich hatte sehr sehr viel Hoffnung in Payback gesetzt und könnte gerade heulen wenn ich sehe wie sich gefühlt so garnichts tut bei der Schadensbegrenzung.

Der Satz klingt gut, den sollte ich vielleicht noch drunter setzen im EA-Forum. ^^

MfG


----------



## Blackout2016 (23. November 2017)

Die Breite der Reifen ändert sich aber auch bei jeweiliger Auswahl einer Kotflügelverbreiterung. Ich habe es bisher zum Glück nur einmal gehabt dass die Reifen so schmal waren, wo der Begriff Asphalttrennscheiben zutreffender wäre. Entwder entscheide ich mich dann für nen anderen Bausatz oder andere Felgen. Es gibt reichlich andere Makel im Detail bei NFS payback wie zb. eckige Radläufe, eckige runde Endrohre sowie teils schlechte Texturen...Leider!


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

Die Reifenbreite im Zusammenhang mit Felgen ist merkwürdig. Entweder zu breit oder zu schmal. Wunder mich auch warum die Textur Qualität schlechter als bei nem MW 2012 ist. Totaler Matsch der Untergrund.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Die Breite der Reifen ändert sich aber auch bei jeweiliger Auswahl einer Kotflügelverbreiterung.



Nee, das liegt an den Felgen. Die Kotflügel legen nur die Breite des Radstandes fest. Ich habe auf dem GTR jetzt Rotiform drauf, die sind breiter. Beim BMW M2 ist mir das auch aufgefallen das insbesondere die Vörsteiner Felgen (welche eigentlich noch mit am schönsten sind von der Seite, gerade zweifarbig) sehr sehr schmal sind. Zudem sind alle anderen Felgen die theoretisch auch sehr gut am GTR aussehen an diesem viel zu klein, da ist soviel Gummi zwischen Felge und Radhaus, sieht aus wie ein Busreifen.


----------



## Blackout2016 (23. November 2017)

Nimm dir mal den 1er Golf samt rotiform Felgen und schalte mal die verschiedenen Kotflügelverbreiterungsarten durch...  Der Reifen wird gerade bei den "Ghost" Bausätzen sehr schmal und bei dem originalen Kotflügeln extrem zu breit.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Stimmt, beim GTI machen auch die Kotflügel was aus. 
Habe jetzt nochmal am GTR getestet, dort spielt das aber keine Rolle, da ändert sich nur der Radstand. In Anbetracht dessen sehe ich wenig Hoffnung dass da nochmal Hand angelegt wird in der Angelegenheit. 
Würde vermutlich zuviel Arbeit bedeutet. Schade schade.....so bleibt uns wieder nur das beste draus zu machen.
Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, hätten sie sich mit Payback ruhig noch ein jahr Zeit lassen können um dann ein nahzu perfektes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, auch mit besseren Texturen etc.
Aber man soll ja bekanntlich nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben....wer weiß...vielleicht gibts ja doch noch eine dicke Überraschung (Schrieb er naiv obwohl er weiß dass dort nichts passieren wird.)

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit im Causal Speedlist nicht an den aufgezwungenen Rennen teilzunehmen? Anscheind reicht das "nicht Bereit" nicht. Is ja schon fast wie Free Roam, nur wird man immer in Rennen gewungen. Ich will doch nur n bissel cruisen mit nem Freund. 

Das dürfte so leicht sein eigentlich diesen zu implementieren.....warum nur macht EA nichts....
Einfach wie Causal Speedlist, nur ohne Speedlist. Mit Map und Fotomodus wo nicht der Motor von allein angeht, fertig. man man man.....


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

Erstmal gehts so





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpXdPHwt-GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Ja, so machen wir das auch immer. Is nur blöd wenn dann entweder schon andere in der Session sind, oder kommen und dann Rennen anfangen, dann wird man gezwungen mitzufahren, ob man will oder nicht.
Zudem nervt die Fette Spielerliste. Und L3 (für Motor aus / Airride down) darf man auch nicht drücken weil man sonst "Bereit" ist. Und es gibt nur Racer & Offroad. Das nervt alles schon tierisch.
Wenn man dann doch mal L3 drückt und in den Fotomodus geht, geht er Motor wieder an / Airride hoch. Und die Map kann man auch nicht öffnen. Sind mir eindeutig zuviele Punkte die einem schnell den Spaß nehmen.

Was ich im übrigen auch vermisse ist die Möglichkeit die Controllertasten frei zuzuordnen. Schalten mit Y nervt.


----------



## Galford (23. November 2017)

Für die Runner Klasse gibt es ja keine Superbuilds. In den anderen 4 Klasse hab ich jetzt alle Wracks über Level 300 gelevelt, und die meisten dieser Superbuilds sehen...okay aus. Keine Ahnung, irgend jemand hat bestimmt seine Freude am Chevrolet C10. Ich finde das Teil jedenfalls grauenhaft.


Was ich merkwürdig finde: ich entdecke hin- und wieder Texturen, bei denen AF überhaupt nicht gut zu arbeiten scheint. Dann ist man wieder auf der normalen Straße und AF wirkt wie erwartet. Es ist übrigens egal ob dem Spiel überlassen wird, wie es halt AF benutzt, oder ob ich es mit dem Grafiktreiber erzwinge.
Beachtet hier im Screenshot mal die Markierung der Parkplätze. War ein Bug im Grafikkartetreiber.




Edit: 
Mal was Positives über den Patch: Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Hautstory-Missionen "Skyhammer" und "Double or Nothing" gespielt, und wo es zuvor noch an manchen Stellen zu deutlichen Ruckeln kam (als hätte die Engine einen Schluckauf), läuft jetzt alles absolut flüssig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

Verbessert Perfomance durch das Update kann ich nicht bestätigten > 10-15fps weniger und wenn eh nur so bei rund 70fps war merkt man dass doch sehr deutlich.


----------



## Galford (23. November 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> ruckelt es bei euch auch wie verrückt, wenn ihr missionen mit einigen polizei gegner habt? ich hab teilweise richtige stocker und nur um die 30fps. ansonsten sinds so 80-110fps





MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Yep, sobald Polizei dazu kommt wird es ruckelig und die Frametimes sind manchmal high as ****.



Gut, dann frag ich euch beide mal, weil es mich interessiert. Gab es durch den Patch Verbesserungen bei euch?


----------



## Dedde (23. November 2017)

ruckler und low fps komplett weg bei mir. läuft jetzt wie man es von der frostbite engine erwartet.top
hab zwei actionreiche missionen gemacht mit einigen npc bullen


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2017)

Naja.....aber DAS rechtfertig in meinen Augen kein 5,19GB Update. Ich habe deutlich mehr erwartet als ich im Origin Download Manager über 5GB gesehen habe.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

Optisch bin ich mehr und mehr enttäuscht was da abgeliefert wurde. Andauerndes nachladen von Texturen das sogar die Minimap zeitweise low res. hat lol

Auch das TAA scheint wirkungslos. Flimmert ohne Ende. Das kenn ich aus BF1 und ME:Andromeda komplett anders. 

Die erwähnte Texturauflösung sieht mehr nach minimum aus obwohl ultra eingestellt. Dagegen ist Horizon 3 Sahne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



H3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

Was mir auch noch recht deutlich aufgefallen ist, ist das es bei den Fahrzeugen deutlich heftigere Zusammenstösse braucht bis optische Schäden auftauchen.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

Ja das Schadensmodell war bei Rivals oder MW 12 weitaus besser.


----------



## Galford (23. November 2017)

Vergesst was ich hier geschrieben habe.


----------



## Flexsist (24. November 2017)

Also ich finde das jetzt nicht so schlimm  dass es mehr Kollusion Bedarf für sichtbare Schäden, im Gegenteil. Ich fahre ungern mit kaputten Autos rum. In NFS 2015/16 habe ich beim cruisen instinktiv immer eine Tankstelle angesteuert. 

EDIT: Bei Überschlägen geht es aber relativ schnell dass das Fahrzeug sehr starke Beschädigungen davon trägt. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist (vor dem Update, wies jetzt ist habe ich noch nicht getestet), der Aventador überschlägt sich relativ schnell  / leicht und viel, auch bei frontal Zusammenstößen.

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (24. November 2017)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand was es mit dem Stroy Mission Pack in der Deluxe Edition aufsicht hat? Hat das irgendeinen Mehrwert für das Game?

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Gut, dann frag ich euch beide mal, weil es mich interessiert. Gab es durch den Patch Verbesserungen bei euch?



Das Spiel läuft seit dem Patch sogar schlechter bei mir. Ruckelt komischerweise deutlich stärker als vorher.


----------



## Flexsist (24. November 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft seit dem Patch sogar schlechter bei mir. Ruckelt komischerweise deutlich stärker als vorher.



Jo, das Gefühl hatte ich heute auch bei einem Driftrennen. Gab heftige Ruckler nacheinander. Habe das so vor dem Update auch nie wahrgenommen.

MfG


----------



## Blackout2016 (24. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Weiß hier eigentlich jemand was es mit dem Stroy Mission Pack in der Deluxe Edition aufsicht hat? Hat das irgendeinen Mehrwert für das Game?
> MfG



Ich bin auch mal gespannt was im "Stroy Mission Pack" drin steckt. 
Leider gab bisher noch keine Infos dazu.
Mfg


----------



## Blackout2016 (24. November 2017)

Ich persönlich empfinde das Spiel läuft nun besser als zuvor. Ich spiele mit Ultra auf 2160p und 60Frames Sync, wobei mir vor dem Patch die Framerate innerhalb der Tunnel immer auf 50-55 Frames absink, waas nun nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Flexsist (24. November 2017)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was im "Stroy Mission Pack" drin steckt.
> Leider gab bisher noch keine Infos dazu.
> Mfg



Ach? Das gibts noch garnicht?  Dachte das wäre schon dabei gewesen? Ich habe nur die Standard Edition, deswegen frage ich.

Anstatt an so einer (vermutlich stark geskripteten) Story Rotze zu arbeiten sollten sie lieber erstmal die ganzen Fehler beheben.  

So ein Sau Verein echt...


----------



## Blackout2016 (24. November 2017)

Nicht das ich wüsste Flexsist. Ich habe die Deluxe Version und es ist keine Erweiterung spielbar, wobei ich denke da kommt in naher Zukunft etwas. Die sollten besser mal endlich die fehlenden Autos hinzufügen und die Fehler beheben, wie Du schon erwähnt hast. 
Aber ich habe da auch leider keine große Zuversicht, dass da noch was großes hinsichtlich dessen passiert.


----------



## Galford (24. November 2017)

Da ich mal wieder regenbogenfarbenes Nitro gewonnen habe, würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand selber regenbogenfarbener Reifenrauch hat oder online bei anderen vielleicht gesehen hat? Gibt es den überhaupt?


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2017)

Moin...

Ich glaube den gibt es nicht. Ein User im EA Forum hat sich diesen auch schon gewünscht. Für mich aber uninteressant.

MfG


----------



## Blackout2016 (25. November 2017)

Regenbogener Reifenqualm? Später kommt noch der Einhorn Porsche dazu oder was? Wird nicht benötigt!


----------



## Galford (25. November 2017)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Regenbogener Reifenqualm? Später kommt noch der Einhorn Porsche dazu oder was? Wird nicht benötigt!



Erstens habe ich nur gefragt, ob es den überhaupt gibt, was in keinster Weise irgendwie eine Bewertung (gefällt mir, gefällt mir nicht) enthält. Zweitens würde es nur darum gehen, dass Farben durchgewechselt werden. Es soll  ja nicht für kleine Mädchen und ihr Barbiemobil sein. Ob der jetzt von Blau zu Grün, zu Gelb, zu Orange, zu Rot, zu Lila und wieder zu Blau wechselt - warum nicht? Oder nur von Blau zu Grün und wieder zu Blau. Auch nicht schlimmer oder weniger schlimm, als Reifenqualm, der nur eine Farbe hat. Von mir aus hätten sie den Reifenqualm sogar draußen lassen können. Würde ich den nicht in Shipments gewinnen, und müsste man ihn direkt per Ingame-Credits kaufen, würde ich mir das in den meisten Fällen sogar komplett sparen.

Früher war ein Regenbogen, einfach nur ein Regenbogen. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, wird mir aber klar, warum das für machen heute ein Problem sein könnte. Nenn es Ignoranz oder Naivität, aber da ich mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich für bestimmte Themen interessiere, war es mir gar noch nicht so klar, warum sich manche wohl von Regenbogenfarben in ihrer Männlichkeit angegriffen fühlen.
Edit: Oh, nehmt es nicht so ernst.


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2017)

Lol.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe nichts gegen Regenbogen Farben. Es ist nur schlicht unrealistisch. Einfarbiger Reifenqualm hingegen nicht, den gibt es wirklich. Hab das mal irgendwo gesehen. Die Farben beim Nitro lassen sich bestimmt auch mit bestimmten chemischen Zusätzen beeinflussen, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.


----------



## Galford (25. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Lol.



Dich hab ich ja auch nicht gemeint. Du hast sachlich geantwortet.


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2017)

Ich wollts nur mal loswerden. Alles gut.


----------



## Blackout2016 (25. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich nur gefragt, ob es den überhaupt gibt, was in keinster Weise irgendwie eine Bewertung (gefällt mir, gefällt mir nicht) enthält. Zweitens würde es nur darum gehen, dass Farben durchgewechselt werden. Es soll  ja nicht für kleine Mädchen und ihr Barbiemobil sein. Ob der jetzt von Blau zu Grün, zu Gelb, zu Orange, zu Rot, zu Lila und wieder zu Blau wechselt - warum nicht? Oder nur von Blau zu Grün und wieder zu Blau. Auch nicht schlimmer oder weniger schlimm, als Reifenqualm, der nur eine Farbe hat. Von mir aus hätten sie den Reifenqualm sogar draußen lassen können. Würde ich den nicht in Shipments gewinnen, und müsste man ihn direkt per Ingame-Credits kaufen, würde ich mir das in den meisten Fällen sogar komplett sparen.
> 
> Früher war ein Regenbogen, einfach nur ein Regenbogen. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, wird mir aber klar, warum das für machen heute ein Problem sein könnte. Nenn es Ignoranz oder Naivität, aber da ich mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich für bestimmte Themen interessiere, war es mir gar noch nicht so klar, warum sich manche wohl von Regenbogenfarben in ihrer Männlichkeit angegriffen fühlen.
> Edit: Oh, nehmt es nicht so ernst.



Komm mal runter, denn ich habe mit gar keinen Bezug auf deine Frage meinen Beitrag verfasst. Ich habe nur meine Meinung zu dem Reifenqualm geäussert, ist das etwa zuviel?
Was Du jetzt daraus gemacht hast und sogar erweitert hast, da habe ich nichtmal dran gedacht. 
Flexsist hat es sachlich auf den Punkt gebracht und ich wollte mir ein kleines späßchen draus machen. Aber wir sind hier wohl bei TOD Ernst


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2017)

Mal was anderes, hat jemand von euch schon alle Chips gefunden? Ich bin bei 76.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2017)

Oberflächen Texturen Anno 2010 aber unter der Haube wo man normal niemals hinblicken kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL... 6 setzen Ghost Games...


Edit: Bad texture resultion on PC @ Ultra Settings - Answer HQ


----------



## Blackout2016 (25. November 2017)

Remove Parts GLITCH! | Need for Speed Payback (+ Fitment Glitch)

FINAL POST: Every part removed XB1 : needforspeed
YouTube

Ja, da lief etwas gewaltig schief...falsche Prioritäten setzen würde ich sagen.


----------



## janni851 (25. November 2017)

Eben beim Spielen mal wieder richtig die Fehler gesehen, da machst kaum Spaß. Und seit dem Update bin ich beim Offroad fahren irgendwie schlechter geworden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (26. November 2017)

Geht das nur mir so, oder bekommt ihr auch keine Belohnungen mehr wenn ihr 50 Sterne gesammelt habt? Also bei den letzten 100 habe ich nichts bekommen. Das Spiel schuldet mir also 2 Basis Lieferungen. 

EDIT:
Einfach nur noch lächerlich was die abziehen....war das letzte NFS für mich. Und einige Leute auf meiner FL habe ich auch schon von all den Problemen erzählt, wenn sie mich fragten wie das Spiel ist. Nun kaufen sie es sich erst gar nicht. Ich habe übrigens nur noch sehr wenig Hoffnung dass sich überhaupt noch irgendwas  verbessert, wenn sie es jetzt schon für 35,99€ bzw. 47,98€ im Black Friday Sale 2 Wochen nach Release verscherbeln. Fühle mich dadurch noch mehr über den Tisch gezogen.

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

Is doch gut das alles zum Black Friday reduziert is. Dafür is der da.


----------



## Flexsist (26. November 2017)

Toll. Um sich jetzt zu ärgern fast das doppelte bezahlt zu haben vor 3 Tagen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war bei EA noch  nie ein AAA-Titel so schnell im Sale, vorallem nicht mit so einem heftigen Preissturz. Ausser man hat keinerlei interesse mehr an dem Spiel.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

Black Friday gibts nicht erst seit diesem Jahr. Hätte man warten sollen mit dem Kauf da brauch man sich jetzt nicht ärgern.


----------



## Flexsist (26. November 2017)

Hmpf....

Wie ich bereits sagte, ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ein AAA Titel 2-3 Wochen nach release so krass im Preis gefallen ist bei EA. Auch nicht zum Black Friday.
Da das nun aber der Fall ist glaube ich nicht das dort wirklich noch was nachgebessert wird.

Ich entdecke auch immer mehr Bugs, um das alles zu beheben bräuchten die mindestens nochmal n halbes jahr oder länger. Und ich glaube nicht das EA bereit ist dieses Geld und Zeit zu investieren. Die haben das Spiel abgeschrieben. Die schieben jetzt höhstens noch das Story Pack für die Deluxe Edition und die fehlenden Fahrzeuge nach (weil sie müssen, war ja auch so angepriesen worden), mehr wird da nicht mehr passieren.

EDIT: Ist fast das gleiche wie bei NFS 2015, da haben sie auch nur noch ein, zwei o. drei Patches nachgeschoben die ein paar Bugs behoben haben soll. Obwohl das Spiel noch heute viele Bugs hat haben sie aufgehört zu fixen.
Und zwei Patches hatten wir ja schon bei Payback.^^

Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch nur....man kann nur hoffen...aber ich habe keine Hoffnung mehr.

EDIT2: Ein Star Wars Battlefront II z.B. sehe ich nicht im Sale, obwohl es nur 7 Tage Später kam.

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Da das nun aber der Fall ist glaube ich nicht das dort wirklich noch was nachgebessert wird.



Dein Glas ist halb leer. Ständig. lol


----------



## Flexsist (26. November 2017)

Glaubst du denn noch dran?


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt viele Games zu zocken und mich nicht mehr an einem festzubeißen. Das lockert die Ansichten ^^


----------



## janni851 (26. November 2017)

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit Origin? Bekomme seit gestern angezeigt das die Seite nicht geladen werden konnte


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (26. November 2017)

@ Janni851

Nein. Lösch mal den Cache von Origin,

https://help.ea.com/en-us/help/origin/origin/origin-my-games-list-is-blank/


----------



## LoSTi0z (27. November 2017)

Ich habe gestern die Story nach 32 Stunden abgeschlossen und muss sagen das das Spiel mich sehr gut unterhalten hat. 
eigentlich ist es ein Mix aus Underground, Carbon und MW finde ich! Also das was alle immer wollten, mir gefällt es jedenfalls viel besser als das 2015ner NFS.
So viele Bugs sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen, Ich habe sie aber auch nicht gesucht sondern einfach nur das Spiel gespielt zur Unterhaltung


----------



## janni851 (27. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> @ Janni851
> 
> Nein. Lösch mal den Cache von Origin,
> 
> https://help.ea.com/en-us/help/origin/origin/origin-my-games-list-is-blank/



Danke dir [emoji4] aber erst mit einer Neuinstallation konnte ich es lösen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (27. November 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so, oder bekommt ihr auch keine Belohnungen mehr wenn ihr 50 Sterne gesammelt habt? Also bei den letzten 100 habe ich nichts bekommen. Das Spiel schuldet mir also 2 Basis Lieferungen.



Nein, geht bzw. ging nicht nur dir so. Habe es hier auch schon mal angedeutet:


Galford schrieb:


> Du bekommst Shipments ....... das Erreichen einer bestimmten Anzahl an Sternen in Drift-/Speedzonen, Blitzer, oder Sprüngen (zumindest sollte es so sein - *Bug?*).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß allerdings auch nicht mehr genau, wie viele Lieferungen mir entgangen sind. 3 sicher, vielleicht mehr.





Flexsist schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat jemand von euch schon alle Chips gefunden? Ich bin bei 76.



Ja, dafür gibt es sogar ein (mehr oder minder geheimes) Achievement.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

84 Chips hab ich selber gefunden, die letzten 16 dann mit Hilfe einer Karte.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (27. November 2017)

Nur mal als kleine Erinnerung. Die Farbe des Lichts konnte man auch ändern (zumindest Frontscheinwerfer). Auf was ich hinaus will sollte klar sein.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2017)

Nette Sammlung häßlicher Leuchten ^^


----------



## Galford (27. November 2017)

Sind halt schon 13 Jahre alt. Damals gab es bei McDonalds auch noch den Gemüseburger.


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2017)

Für mich ist ein GT-R ohne seine 4 "Augen" hinten kein GT-R mehr xD


----------



## Flexsist (1. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand den "Remove Parts Glitch" erfolgreich hinbekommen? Ich bekomme es selbst mit programmierten Makro (*Enter <- <- Enter*; oder nur* <-  <- Enter*, nicht hin. Ich lande wenn dann nur immer im Leistungstuning. :|


----------



## bodomatic82 (3. Dezember 2017)

ich finde irgendwie hat ähnlichkeit mit forza horizon 3


----------



## Flexsist (6. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ohne Worte -​


----------



## janni851 (6. Dezember 2017)

Wie haste das geschafft?[emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe gar nix gemacht. Tagesherausforderungen waren alle abgeschlossen. Irgendwann beim tunen war die Verbindung zu den EA Servern weg. Später bin ich dann Ingame wieder online gegangen, dann stand das da. ^^


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2017)

Junge lern fahren !


----------



## Flexsist (6. Dezember 2017)

Hä?


----------



## Galford (6. Dezember 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Junge lern fahren !



Beinaheunfälle (Near misses) haben mit schlechtem Fahren genau NULL zu tun.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2017)

Och Leute, wenn man nen Witz erklären muss isses uncool


----------



## Flexsist (7. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man einen Witz erklären muss, ist es ehr ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Flexsist (7. Dezember 2017)

Habs endlich hinbekommen mit dem Glitch.  

Nur mal ein paar....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wertet das Spiel für mich schon auf. Hoffentlich fixen die das nicht. Den Fehler habe ich gerne im Spiel. 

MfG


----------



## janni851 (7. Dezember 2017)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit Geldverdienen und Wracks hochleveln? Gibts da Tricks?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich gar nicht. Die Wracks sind mir alle egal.

Geld farme ich mir in dem Offroad Rennen und Tagesherrausforderungen. Ich nutze hier auch meisten bewusst Driftrennen für Speedlog, denn Drifts bringen nochmal viele RP und somit schneller Basis Lieferungen, wo dann auch nochmal Geld drin ist.
Habe aber schon gehört das es auch einen Geld Gltich gibt. Auto verkaufen, Geld einnehmen und Auto wieder zurück holen, wieder verkaufen und wie soll es anders sein, Auto wieder zurück holen usw usw. Wie der aber geht keine Ahnung.

MfG


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2017)

Wie viel Geld hast du bisher verdient? Steht ja in den Statistiken.


----------



## Flexsist (7. Dezember 2017)

Nicht viel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, mit folieren mehr beschäftigt. ^^

Aber über die von mir beschriebene Methoden komme ich immer schnell an Geld wenn ich mal welches brauche. ^^ Wobei mir die 16,4 Millionen auch recht wenig vorkommen, wenn man bedenkt da sich schon ca. 60 Fahrzeuge ingesammt habe.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja, sieht so aus als hätten wir unsere Schwerpunkte jeweils wo anders liegen. Ich habe z.B. deutlich mehr Nebenwetten abgeschlossen.


----------



## Flexsist (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich schließe die Nebenwetten nur ab wenn ich weiß das ich gewinne. ^^ Wenn z.B. bei einem Driftrennen eine Nebenwette kommt mit "setze kein Nitro ein"  oder "schaffe es in 115 sekunden oder sowas" dann lehne ich das prinzipiell ab, nicht weil ich es nicht könnte, sondern weil ich dann nicht mehr auf Recordjagd gehen kann. 

Bei einem Driftrennen war oder bin ich noch Weltrecordhalter, mir wurden da keine Speedlist Gegner mehr angezeigt weil ich den Highscore hatte. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo das war...muss ich später mal gucken, habe gerade (leider) anderes zu tun.

Allerdings muss ich mal zur "Setze kein Nitro ein" Nebenwette sagen, das diese recht fies ist. Denn wenn man mal einen schweren Crash hat, dann drückt kurzzeitig das Spiel selber den Nitroknopf beim respwan, damit ist die Wette dann gelaufen.

MfG


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache auch nur Nebenwetten, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich sie ohne größere Probleme schaffe.

 Das mit dem Weltrekord: es gibt ein Rennen, wo das Spiel meine besten Zeiten gar nicht mehr speichern will. Ich bekomme immer wieder die gleichen Autolog Gegner (mit Regera 399, Vulcan 399 etc.), mit schlechteren (!) Zeiten, als das was ich eigentlich als Rekord haben sollte. Habe bzw. hätte ich da nun auch einen Weltrekord, weil das Spiel mich immer wieder auf eine schlechtere (alte) Zeit zurück setzt, weil es sonst keine Autolog-Gegner mehr gebe?  Oder ist es nur ein wirklich beschi**** Bug?

Ich wäre mit solchen Weltrekord-Behauptungen vorsichtig, es sei denn es gäbe eine Ranking-Liste. In Forza Horizon 3 z.B. könnte man nachschauen, und genau sehen ob man wirklich einen Rekord hält.
Oh, nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte keine Problem damit, wenn du einen Weltrekord hättest, nur kann das Spiel selbst mMn nach gar nicht zuverlässig den Beweis liefern. Könnte auch nur ein Bug sein.


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2017)

Falls das wen interessiert:



			
				Coke Esports schrieb:
			
		

> Use code 7D29-K87C-DQVY-SK74 to receive an exclusive in-game license plate for @*NeedforSpeed* Payback! *Expires in 24 hours*. Visit http://x.ea.com/43451  to redeem! #*NFSPayback*



Link zum Tweet

Ihr erhaltet ein Coca Cola Nummernschild. Ja, nichts Spektakuläres, aber: don't shoot the messenger.


Edit: 24 Stunden sind rum. Code dürfte dann wohl nicht mehr gehen (!?)


----------



## Flexsist (11. Dezember 2017)

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, die Audi R8 Custom Kotflügel lassen sich doch folieren.

Audi R8 - Custom Front-Kotflugel folieren - Answer HQ

MfG


----------



## Galford (15. Dezember 2017)

Unter der Haube: Need for Speed Payback Speedcross-Update





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzADhQLHVt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Unser erstes großes Inhaltsupdate erscheint am *19. Dezember*. Hier erfahrt ihr, was es enthält.
> *
> Stillgelegte Autos*
> Euch ist vielleicht aufgefallen, dass die Street-Ligen in Fortune Valley einige Wagen fahren, die ihr noch nicht besitzen könnt. Das ändert sich jetzt.
> ...



Und ja, ich bin eine Stunde zu spät, aber es gibt halt noch das RealLife.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Lol was ein Abschlusssatz ^^ 

Nettes Update was da kommt


----------



## Galford (15. Dezember 2017)

Nochmals zu Klarstellung: Das versprochenen Story Mission Pack aus der Deluxe Edition *ist* der Speedcross Inhalt - wurde so bestätigt.
(Speedcross ist für Besitzer der Deluxe Edition somit kostenlos (siehe auch oben)).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2017)

Dann werd ich wohl das Spiel nochmals ausgraben.


----------



## Flexsist (16. Dezember 2017)

Und immer noch kein Wort zum Online Free-Roam. Wird dann wohl doch nix mehr draus.

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bin gespannt was das DLC kostet






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UZwr-I-6UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## janni851 (18. Dezember 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie das in die Story integriert werden soll, eigentlich ist die doch abgeschlossen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2017)

Das werden einfach nur Events sein.


----------



## Galford (18. Dezember 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie das in die Story integriert werden soll, eigentlich ist die doch abgeschlossen




Wir haben ja zumindest mal eine Beschreibung der Ausgangssituation:


> Rav hat viel Arbeit in den Aufbau eines MINI John Cooper Works Countryman für einen Speedcross-Fahrer investiert, der inzwischen verschwunden ist. Da es somit niemanden gibt, der ihn fahren könnte, ist Rav bereit, Mac eine Chance zu geben. Wie vom Showman nicht anders zu erwarten, schafft Mac es, Rav zu beeindrucken, und erhält daraufhin von ihm die Erlaubnis, mit dem Wagen in der anstehenden Speedcross-Serie anzutreten.
> Übernehmt die Kontrolle über Mac und tretet gegen zahlreiche Fahrer aus aller Welt – und Städten wie Palmont, Bayview, Rockport, Fairhaven und Olympic City – an, um letzten Endes den amtierenden Champion, den "Barracuda", vom Thron zu stoßen.




Wenn sie sich ein wenig Mühe geben würden (was ich stark bezweifele), würde man wohl wenigsten herausfinden, was mit dem verschwundenen Fahrer geschehen ist (der besucht wahrscheinlich eh nur seine Mutti am anderen Ende des Kontinents).


----------



## janni851 (18. Dezember 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Wir haben ja zumindest mal eine Beschreibung der Ausgangssituation:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn sie sich ein wenig Mühe geben würden (was ich stark bezweifele), würde man wohl wenigsten herausfinden, was mit dem verschwundenen Fahrer geschehen ist (der besucht wahrscheinlich eh nur seine Mutti am anderen Ende des Kontinents).



Naja gemäß des Ladebildschirms ist ja eine Rückkehr des House nicht ausgeschlossen. Zumindest finde ich, dass man da eine brauchbare Fortsetzung draus machen kann.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flexsist (18. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie fehlt bei mir eine Sprung-Aktivität. Habe jetzt alles abgesucht auf der Map, alle die zu sehen sind haben 3 Sterne. Aber laut Journal muss noch einer offen sein. 

EDIT: Ich finde es auch sehr unübersichtlich mit den ganzen Aktivitäten. Die, die noch nicht auf 3 Sterne sind, hätte man ruhig anders fabrig machen können. Ein Filter (z.B um NUR Sprünge  anzuzeigen) hätte der Map auch keinen Beinbruch getan.  Naja, EA halt. Die Qualität der NFS Reihe wird echt immer schlimmer. Schade schade...war dann wohl das letzte NFS.



ak1504 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was das DLC kostet



Ein Upgrade für die Digital Deluxe Edition kostet im Ingame Store  19,99€. Ich glaube nicht dass das Update / DLC seperat erhältlich sein  wird. Weil sonst hätte die Digital Deluxe Edition abgesehen von den 5% REP-Bonus und den 10% Rabatt ja keinen Sinn mehr. (Die auch so tollen "Exklusiven Individualisierungen" habe ich mal bewusst nicht erwähnt, denn die sind eh Müll und keinen Cent wert (für mich).)
EDIT: In 20 Minuten wissen wir mehr.

MfG


----------



## Galford (18. Dezember 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> EDIT: In 20 Minuten wissen wir mehr.



Ich glaube ich muss dich enttäuschen.


----------



## Flexsist (18. Dezember 2017)

Wieso? Soll doch am 19.12 erscheinen.

Okay, bei mir gibts kein Update. Dann wohl im Laufe des Tages.

EDIT: Oder haben wir das Update schon mit dem letzten (5,9GB) geladen und es wird nur freigeschalten?


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Update ist 7,3 Gb groß
(Habe das Spiel allerdings auf Englisch installiert, falls das einen Unterschied macht)

Was mich wundert:
- Kein Origin (!) Update bei mir. Es müssten doch die Achievements aktualisiert werden, oder gibt es keine?
- Payback wollte bei mir in der letzte Stunde gar nicht starten (Gestern Abend ging es noch). Bin gespannt ob das nach dem Update weiterhin so ist. Dann hab ich ein Problem.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Spiel startet nicht, weil das Update ein Pflichtupdate ist. Ohne is halt nicht.

EDIT: Und wie ich es schon vermutet habe, das DLC ist nicht separat erhältlich. Um es spielen zu können muss man auf die Digital Deluxe Edition Upgraden. Mir wird jeden Falls nichts neues angezeigt unter Zusatzinhalte bzw Herunterladbare Inhalte.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Spiel startet bei mir auch mit installiertem Update nicht mehr. Gestern Abend lief es noch, aber nicht heute Morgen, selbst bevor das Update überhaupt verfügbar war. Ich habe jetzt allerdings keine Zeit das Problem zu lösen. Viel Spaß an die, die es spielen können.


Auf anderen Plattformen ist das Speedcross Update allerdings separat erhältlich.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Speedcross story startet nicht - Answer HQ


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiele auf PC und das ganze Spiel startet nicht. Hast du dir das Update bereits heruntergeladen? Läuft das Spiel?

Der Thread spiegelt eher mein Problem wieder:
Betreff: NFS Payback startet nicht - Answer HQ


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Nein. Ich muss mir das später beim Kumpel laden. Ich warte schon auf Rückmeldung von ihm das ich losfahen kann.^^

Den kenn ich auch, habe ich gestern  erst gelesen. Aber die haben auch keine Lösung ausser man soll DXDiag machen.

Versuch mal zu reparieren über Origin.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Repariert. Neu installiert. Nichts bringt was.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es damit was zu tun hat. Aber Origin zeigt mir keine neuen Achievements an, und mich würde es wahnsinnig wundern, wenn es im DLC keine Achievements geben würde. Auch Origin habe ich schon mehrmals von "normaler" Version zur Beta Version und zurück gepacht. Es gibt keine neuere Origin Version.


Edit: Eine weitere Person hat das Problem auch (naja, zumindest fast genau das gleiche Problem):
I Can't Start this game with a New Speedcross patch. - Answer HQ


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Habe gerade zufällig mit jemandem geschrieben der sich das Update vor wenigen Minuten installiert hat, bei ihm läufts.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Habe gerade zufällig mit jemandem geschrieben der sich das Update vor wenigen Minuten installiert hat, bei ihm läufts.



Hat er die Deluxe Edition? Spielt er den DLC oder spielt er das Spiel nur mit Update, ohne den DLC zu besitzen? Könnte einen Unterschied machen.
Ansonsten, weiß auch nicht. Werde mal weiter nachforschen.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Er hat die Digital Deluxe Edition, PC.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

So. Kumpel hat sich gemeldet. In ein paar Stunden weiß ich dann auch mehr. Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Fegefeuer69 (19. Dezember 2017)

@ *Galford*

Hier beim Kumpel lädt es 8,37GB.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Patchnotes (folgt einfach dem Link)
Need for Speed Payback – December Patch Notes


----------



## fatlace (19. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir waren es auch nur 7gb.
Hab die normale Version und wegen den paar Rennen und 2 neuen Autos werde ich sicher nicht auf die Deluxe upgraden
Den Mazda RX7 hab ich inzwischen gefunden.
Kann man jetzt erstmal nur ein "stillgelegtes" Auto finden oder gibt es die gleich alle zu finden?


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2017)

Also kann ich das DLC auf PC nicht einzeln kaufen ? Oo


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Nein, sieht nicht so aus. Wie gesagt, das Story Mission Pack war bzw. ist ja eigentlich der einzige nennenswerte Vorteil der Digital Deluxe Edition. Wenn EA das DLC jetzt für 9,99€ anbieten würde, hätte die Digital Deluxe Edition keine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung mehr. Einfach abwarten auf den X-Mas Sale, mal schauen was das Upgrade dann kostet.  19,99€ zahle ich jeden Falls nicht.

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2017)

Macht keinen Sinn da es logischerweise auf Konsole auch ne deluxe Ed. gibt und das Pack für 7,99 extra.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Dezember 2017)

Nicht da ist nun mal nicht da. Frag doch bei EA nach, was der Sch...  soll.

Die M-Performance Teile hätten sie sich schenken können. Die, die ich gesehen habe, sind bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen Serienteile mit M-Performance Schriftzug und  farbigen M-Performance Streifen. Verbugt sind sie auch noch. Ein echtes Trauerspiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seht euch mal die Aussenspiegel an, da fehlt ein komplettes aber nicht unwichtiges Teil. Sprich, die Spiegel "Schweben". Ach und der Treppeneffekt an der Front ist nicht weil meine Grafikkarte sch.... ist, nein, das ist so. Mit Ultra Settings.

EA / Ghost Games ist einfach nur noch eine Lachnummer für mich.

EDIT: Und der Hood Remove Glitch funzt auch nicht mehr, was das Spiel für mich auch nochmal unattraktiver macht.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

Ein Wunder - das Spiel läuft wieder. Ich weiß nicht einmal richtig warum.

Scheinbar gab es andere Probleme, zumindest für manche Leute:


> PC players on #*NFSPayback*, we should have a fix for you later tonight. Will hopefully fix the issue you're seeing where Speedcross isn't available. PS4 players, working on it.



Hatte das auch Auswirkungen auf mich? 


Den Mazda habe ich gefunden und in allen 5 Klassen gekauft. Wo ich schon dabei war, die Händler zu besuchen, habe ich den Mini und den Infiniti auch gleich mitgenommen (die 0$ kosten).

Später werde ich mich mal an den Speedcross Events probieren. Immerhin nett, das es da eine komplett eigenständige Fortschrittsanzeige gibt, und man nicht im Gesamtspiel unter 100% fällt - da haben sie sich was dabei gedacht.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn da es logischerweise auf Konsole auch ne deluxe Ed. gibt und das Pack für 7,99 extra.



 Der DLC ist jetzt, mit Verspätung, auch auf Origin einzeln erhältlich. Kostet auch 7,99 Euro (ggf. - 10% Origin Access Rabatt)
Link: Origin
Ich poste ungern 2x untereinander, aber ich dachte man übersieht es sonst.


 Und bei mir wäre der DLC auch schon durchgespielt. Wer auf Gymkhana (ähnlich wie z.B. in Dirt 2/3) mit mehr Sprüngen steht, der würde wahrscheinlich für den Preis des DLC nicht unglücklich werden.
 Es hat Spaß gemacht, aber eigentlich kaufe ich halt nicht NFS, wenn ich so etwas haben will.




Edit 20.12.:

 Heute gab es nochmals einen Patch, wie der ein oder andere vielleicht schon gemerkt hat:



> We are in the process of releasing a small patch. This fixes an issue we found relating to Speedcross (you'll no longer see traffic appear throughout the course). PC should now be available (395mb), other formats to follow this morning.


Need for Speed auf Twitter: "We are in the process of releasing a small patch. This fixes an issue we found relating to Speedcross (you'll no longer see traffic appear t… https://t.co/4YfzpYvFYJ"



 Gestern war ich noch verwundert warum es bei Origin keine Achievements für den DLC gab. Ich hatte dann auch den DLC durchgespielt, die Autos gekauft, zwei auf 299 aufgelevelt und trotzdem keine Achievements erhalten. Jetzt, oh Überraschung, wurden die Achievements irgendwann zwischen spät gestern Abend und Heute hinzugefügt. Allerdings lassen sich zum Glück alle Achievements trotzdem (noch) freischalten, indem man die einzelnen Aufgaben halt nochmals erfüllt. Nächstes Mal aber bitte die Achievements hinzufügen bevor ein Update erscheint - beim 2015er wurde es doch genau so gehandhabt und es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Galford (1. Januar 2018)

> Online Free Roam coming 2018, Happy New Year from everyone at Need for Speed!​


Quelle


Und euch allen, auch von mir, ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2018.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2018)

Ebenso


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2018)

Hm also Unterbodenneon scheint wirklich selten zu sein. 1x bis jetzt bekommen bei LvL 22 was ich grad bin.


----------



## janni851 (5. Januar 2018)

Gabs eigentlich noch nen neuen stillgelegten Wagen? Spiel hat nichts angezeigt bei mir. Weiß einer was?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (9. Januar 2018)

Zur Info:
Inzwischen gibt es nun mit dem Volvo Amazon P130 einen weiteren stillgelegten Wagen im Spiel zu finden. 

Gefunden habe ich ihn bereits (und bin anschließend der Polizei entkommen).


----------



## Flexsist (9. Januar 2018)

Schade schade, mit Airride immer noch zu hoch für Bilder wie ich es mag und der unrealistische Tirestrech mit Serienfelgen (Drift&Racer) ist auch wähh.  Die offroad Reifen sehen allgemein alle wähh aus.


----------



## janni851 (9. Januar 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Inzwischen gibt es nun mit dem Volvo Amazon P130 einen weiteren stillgelegten Wagen im Spiel zu finden.
> 
> Gefunden habe ich ihn bereits (und bin anschließend der Polizei entkommen).



Dann suche ich heute Abend mal[emoji85][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (16. Januar 2018)

Der Volvo 242 müsste jetzt im Spiel zu finden sein.



Spoiler






> There is a Volvo 242 hiding somewhere between the drift and the runner dealerships! Find it close to the tunnel.​







Edit: 
Gefunden. 

Die sollten sich mal auf eine einheitliche Veröffentlichungszeit festlegen. Da das Auto nicht um die gleiche Zeit wie letztes Mal erschienen ist, dachte ich sogar, dass heute auch gar nichts kommt.

Edit 2:
Ach, und 5 Autos mit niedrigem Level auf 399 zu leveln (oder Teile zu kaufen) ist echt wirklich nervig. Na mal sehen, wieviel Zeit ich wieder damit verschwende. Da soll nochmal jemand sagen, dass Performance Tuning-System ist klasse.


----------



## janni851 (16. Januar 2018)

Ja da hast du recht. Die Wracks aufzubauen hat gefühlt ewig gedauert. Wenn das jetzt wieder so wird, weiß ich auch nicht ob ich das nochmal tue. Warum nicht die Teile freispielen und kaufen können? War bei NFS 2015 garnicht schlimm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2018)

Ist das mit dem Unterboden Neon nun verbuggt ? Nach 28 Stunden und unzähligen Lieferungen noch immer nur 1 mal erhalten -.-


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Januar 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Unterboden Neon nun verbuggt ? Nach 28 Stunden und unzähligen Lieferungen noch immer nur 1 mal erhalten -.-



Also ich hab bestimmt um die 15 Stück, sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Galford (23. Januar 2018)

Auch heute gibt es wieder ein neues Auto zu finden. Welches? Keine Ahnung, ich hab es noch nicht gefunden. Der Twitter-Account von NFS hat auch noch nichts getweeted.

Edit:
Vom NFS Twitter-Account: 



Spoiler



Find the Star in the mountain village of Braxton, and you will also find the abandoned BMW M3!
​



Gefunden habe ich ihn. Ich benutze eigentlicher eher andere 



Spoiler



Garagen


----------



## Galford (30. Januar 2018)

Es ist wieder Dienstag, also gibt es auch ein neues Auto zu finden.

Standorthinweis vom NFS Twitter Account:​


Spoiler



Go West, to the forest, and follow the signs to Newhaven cabins. Collect the Plymouth Barracuda while you can.



Wenn ich jetzt nichts übersehen habe, ist das einzige Auto, das dann noch in der offiziellen Wagenliste gelistet wird, aber noch nicht im Spiel verfügbar war und somit nächste Woche dran sein müsste, der:


Spoiler



NISSAN Skyline 2000 GT-R


Danach wäre die Frage, ob die bekannten Autos dann wieder durchrotieren (für Leute, die die Autos noch nicht gefunden hatten) oder ob es dann tatsächlich mal ganz neue, noch nicht angekündigte Autos geben wird. Ich tippe eher auf Wiederholung.
​


----------



## Flexsist (30. Januar 2018)

Als der Volvo 242 verfügbar war, war ich im Urlaub (bei meiner Freundin). Bekomm ich den jetzt nicht mehr, nur weil ich auch ein Privatleben habe? 

EDIT:
Und wie ist das dann bei den, die sich Spiel erst in 2 oder 3 Monaten holen? Haben die dann gar keine dieser Fahrzeuge?


----------



## Galford (30. Januar 2018)

Es wurde schon über Twitter bestätigt (ich spare mir jetzt mal das Suchen nach dem Tweet), dass auch Leute, die die Autos verpasst haben, nochmals Chancen bekommen, diese Autos freizuschalten.

Es ist, wenn ich mich eben nicht vertan habe, von allen angekündigten Autos, nur noch eines, welches noch nicht im Spiel verfügbar war. Das müsste dann eben nächste Woche erscheinen. Ich würde schätzen, dass dann das Ganze einfach nochmals (mehrfach) wiederholt wird. Dann müsste es in 2 Wochen wohl wieder mit dem Mazda RX7 losgehen usw.

Ich hätte allerdings zuerst auf wenigstens 1, 2 oder 3 noch nicht angekündigte Autos gehofft (man müsste das Spiel aber zuerst updaten). Im Prinzip gibt es ja bisher keine Überraschung. Die Autos waren von vornherein bekannt, nur die Reihenfolge war offen.


*Update 06.02.2018*
So, heute gibt es nochmals den RX-7, und nicht den von mir erwarteten Nissan. Auf Twitter scheint dazu, von Seiten anderer Twitter-User, auch Verwunderung zu herrschen. Allerdings verspricht der NFS-Twitter Account für nächste Woche was "Neues". Vielleicht bekommen wir dann den Nissan. Sinnvoller wäre es trotzdem gewesen, erst alle Autos durchzumachen, bevor es zur ersten Wiederholung kommt. 
Der RX-7 findet man übrigens an der genau gleichen Stelle wie vor ein paar Wochen auch.


----------



## janni851 (6. Februar 2018)

Kann man den also zweimal als stillgelegten Wagen haben? Ich habe leider den Barracuda verpasst. Aber dann besteht ja Hoffnung ihn nochmal zu bekommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2018)

Auch der Barracuda wird irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein. Allerdings soll nächste Woche zunächst ein "neuer" Wagen kommen. Hoffentlich endlich der


Spoiler



NISSAN Skyline 2000 GT-R​



Den RX-7 kann man in der Tat jetzt ein zweites Mal finden und stehlen. Wer eh einen zweiten (oder dritten, vierten etc.) RX-7 (Renn-Klasse in diesem Fall) wollte, spart sich halt so ein paar Credits, weil er zumindest diesen nicht beim Händler kaufen muss.​


----------



## Galford (12. Februar 2018)

Das neue Update soll morgen erscheinen. 

Link



> Am 1. Januar haben wir das neue Jahr mit der Bestätigung begrüßt, dass Need for Speed Payback um die Freie Fahrt – oder *AllDrive*, wie wir es nennen, – erweitert wird. Jetzt stehen wir kurz vor der Umsetzung im nächsten Update, dessen Veröffentlichung momentan für den 13. Februar geplant ist.
> Was erwartet euch? Gehen wir ins Detail.
> *
> 
> ...




*


UPDATE 13.02.2018:*
Patch ist erschienen. Patchnotes sind wie folgt:

Quelle



> Durch die Einführung von AllDrive: Hangouts kannst du Fortune Valley jetzt gemeinsam mit deinen Freunden und anderen Mitgliedern der Need for Speed-Community erkunden.
> Der Tuning-Shop wird um neue Objekte erweitert: die Aufholjagd-Packs.
> Neue Neon-Varianten.
> Neue Reifenqualm-Varianten.
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2018)

Ganz schön gross der Patch:
Zuerst ein Update mit 6,75 GB und gleich hinterher eins mit 3,48 GB 


Nachtrag:
Aktuell ist der NISSAN Skyline 2000 GT-R im Spiel verfügbar.


----------



## Flexsist (16. Februar 2018)

> Das in *einigen seltenen Fällen* aufgetretene Flackern der Texturen des Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 2.8 wurde behoben.



Lol. Solches Flackern habe ich bei jedem Fahrzeug, immer mit Tageslicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (19. März 2018)

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass man auf News, auch im Spiel selbst hingewiesen wird, aber hier trotzdem gesondert:

Unter der Haube: Need for Speed Payback – Marz-Update 



> Wir sind mit einer weiteren Ausgabe von "Unter der Haube" zurück, und ihr wisst, was das bedeutet ... es ist Zeit für ein neues Update. Haben wir erwähnt, dass es am 20. März – also schon morgen – erscheint?!
> 
> Es gibt jede Menge fantastische neue Inhalte, über die wir reden können, darunter auch zwei brandneue Wagen. Also legen wir los.
> 
> ...




Patch-Notes:
Need for Speed Payback – Marz-Patch


Spoiler



Patch-Notizen – März 2018​

Neues Feature: AllDrive: Aktivitäten 


Neue Events: Castrol Edge Titanium-Trials 
Neuer Wagen: Pontiac Firebird 
Neuer Wagen: Aston Martin DB5 
Neuer Wagen: Eddies Skyline auf Stufe 399 
Feature-Verbesserung: Entfernung der Köderkisten-Checkpoints 
Feature-Verbesserung: Erhöhung der Spawnrate von Köderkisten 
Beim Wechsel vom Multiplayer- in den Einzelspieler-Modus konnte es vorkommen, dass Spielern ein endloser Ladebildschirm angezeigt wurde. Dieses Problem wurde behoben. 
Spieler können jetzt einen Poker-Chip in der Nähe des "Danza Macabra"-Events einsammeln, wenn sie den McLaren P1 fahren. 
Autolog-Empfehlungen zeigen jetzt bei wiederholbaren Events den Typ und die Wertung des verwendeten Wagens an. 
Das Spiel konnte in einigen seltenen Fällen hängen bleiben, wenn in AllDrive die Option "Mit Lager-Bestand tauschen" ausgewählt wurde. Dieses Problem wurde behoben. 
Ein Exploit im Zusammenhang mit Ingame-Geld wurde korrigiert. Wir sind nicht sauer, sondern einfach nur enttäuscht. 
Im Tuning-Shop wird jetzt die korrekte Taste für die Hilfe-Option angezeigt. 
Spieler können jetzt nicht mehr im Pause-Menü navigieren, nachdem sie in der Multiplayer-Lobby die "Zurück"-Taste gedrückt haben. 
Hat ein Spieler das Live-Tuning-Menü in der Nähe einer Garage geschlossen, die er noch nicht besaß, konnte dies zu einem Fehler führen. Dieses Problem wurde behoben. 
Aus dem "Showman-Intro"-Event wurden einige Entwicklungstexte entfernt. Sie waren nicht streng geheim. 
In der Nähe der "Drift-Fieber"-Driftzone gibt es eine Felsformation, mit der bisher keine Kollisionen möglich waren. Das ist jetzt anders, also sei vorsichtig. 
Spielern wird jetzt kein endloser Ladebildschirm mehr angezeigt, wenn sie einem vollen AllDrive: Hangout nicht beitreten können. 
In Tuning-Shops wurden in einigen seltenen Fällen unleserliche Tasten-Hinweise angezeigt. Diese Anzeigen sind jetzt lesbar. 
Die Ford Mustang-, Nissan Fairlady- und Chevrolet C10-Wracks hatten Bremssättel, obwohl ihre Serienversionen bereits über Trommelbremsen verfügen. Die Serienversionen sind jetzt nur noch mit Trommelbremsen ausgestattet. 
Siehst du dich bei einem Händler um, führt dies jetzt bei einem Blick auf die herunterladbaren Wagen nicht mehr zu Problemen. 
Wheelie-Bars ragen jetzt nicht mehr durch den Boden, wenn du im Drag-Super-Setup des Chevrolet C10 beschleunigst. 
Wheelie-Bars ragen jetzt nicht mehr durch den Boden, wenn du im Drag-Super-Setup des Chevrolet Bel Air beschleunigst. 
Wheelie-Bars schweben jetzt nicht mehr über dem Boden, wenn du im Drag-Super-Setup des Volkswagen Beetle beschleunigst. 
Wheelie-Bars schweben jetzt nicht mehr über dem Boden, wenn du im Drag-Super-Setup des Nissan Fairlady beschleunigst. 
Wheelie-Bars schweben jetzt nicht mehr über dem Boden, wenn du im Drag-Super-Setup des Ford Mustang beschleunigst. 
Falls es dir entgangen ist: Wir haben einige Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Wheelie-Bars behoben. 
Aktivitäten-Belohnungen werden jetzt in der Benutzeroberfläche korrekt angezeigt. 
Aktivitäten-Speedwalls werden jetzt bei Spielern auf demselben Server schneller aktualisiert. 
Spieler bleiben jetzt nicht mehr unter einem Trailer in der Nähe des "Boomville-Verfolgung"-Events hängen. Wir raten allerdings grundsätzlich davon ab, unter einen Trailer zu fahren. 
An den Bremslichtern des Lamborghini Huracán war bisher ein weißer Schimmer zu sehen. 
Werden am Lamborghini Huracán Mansory-Kotflügel, -Stoßfänger oder -Seitenschweller angebracht, führt dies jetzt nicht mehr dazu, dass Spieler dauerhaft auf das Mansory-Teile-Set festgelegt sind. 
Im "Herausforderungen"-Bildschirm wird die Fortschrittsleiste für "Nächste Lieferung" jetzt nach Abschluss einer Tagesherausforderung aktualisiert. 
Das Problem, dass Spieler in einigen Fällen nicht auf Lieferungen zugreifen konnten, wurde behoben. Diese Korrektur wurde vor etwa einer Woche per Server-Fix vorgenommen. 
Spieler werden beim Zugriff auf das "Herausforderungen"-Menü nicht mehr aufgefordert, es später erneut zu versuchen. 
In Speedlists konnte es vorkommen, dass die Spieler nach einer Runde auf neue Server wechselten, während neue Spieler trotzdem auf dem alten Server beitreten konnten. Dieses Problem wurde behoben. 
Das Spiel bleibt jetzt nicht mehr hängen, wenn beim Öffnen von Lieferungen wiederholt die A-Taste gedrückt wird. Hab bitte ein bisschen Geduld – niemand mag Button-Masher. 
Verlässt ein Spieler den Spielbereich, indem er sich dem Zaun rechts von der Rampe in der Nähe eines der Ford Mustang-Wrackteile nähert, wird er jetzt wie vorgesehen zurückgesetzt. 
Die Geometrie der Diffusoren am Nissan GT-R wurde korrigiert. 
In der Runner-Time-Trial "Elysium-Sprint" konnte der Schwierigkeitsgrad während der Mission geändert werden (zum Beispiel von "Schwer" auf "Leicht"), um mehr Zeit für die einzelnen Checkpoints zu erhalten, ohne die Mission neu zu starten. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. 
Hat ein Spieler während der Drag-Time-Trial "Ohne Sicherheitsnetz" den Schwierigkeitsgrad von "Schwer" auf "Leicht" geändert, ohne die Mission neu zu starten, hatte er mehr Zeit für die einzelnen Checkpoints, als wenn er die ganze Zeit auf "Schwer" gespielt hätte. Auch das ist Vergangenheit. 
Wurde direkt vor Beginn einer AllDrive: Aktivität die Karte geöffnet, konnte dies zum Absturz des Spiels führen. Wir haben diesen Fehler behoben, bevor er jemandem aufgefallen ist. 
Der Clipping-Fehler im Zusammenhang mit den Watanabe-Felgen am Honda S2000 wurde behoben. 
Der Rocket Bunny-Spoiler ist jetzt am Honda NSX Type-R zu sehen. 
Auf der Route des "Vollgas"-Speed-Runs gab es in den Bergen eine unsichtbare Mauer, die verhinderte, dass Spieler die Aktivität mit 3 Sternen abschließen konnten. Diese unsichtbare Mauer wurde entfernt. 
Die Framerate bleibt jetzt stabil, wenn du zum ersten Mal in die Garage fährst. 
Im "Ein Hoch auf die Wüste"-Event bleiben Spieler jetzt nicht mehr nach etwa 3,7 Kilometern auf der Rampe hängen. 
Verschiedene Probleme im Zusammenhang mit dem Heckstoßfänger und -kotflügel des Mercury Cougar wurden behoben. 
In einem "Köderkisten"-Event wird dem Spieler jetzt die "Du entkommst"-Mitteilung angezeigt, wenn die Verfolgung eingestellt wird und sich keine Streifenwagen in seiner Nähe befinden. 
Der Felsformation nahe dem "Blitzkrieg"-Speed-Run wurde eine Kollisionsabfrage hinzugefügt. 
Im Mazda RX-7 ragen die Köpfe der Charaktere jetzt in Linkskurven nicht mehr durch das Beifahrerfenster. 
Der vor der Verhaftung in einem "Köderkisten"-Event abgespielte Sound wird jetzt nicht mehr in der Rep-, Geld- und Speed-Karten-Auswahl nach Abschluss des Events wiederholt. 
Die Clipping-Fehler im Zusammenhang mit Watanabe-Felgen am Chevrolet Bel Air wurden behoben. 
Spieler werden jetzt nicht länger mehrfach zurückgesetzt, wenn sie im "Solar Project"-Event von der Rampe stürzen und beim Sprung scheitern. 
Der Wrack-Sonarton wird jetzt stumm geschaltet, wenn das Spiel pausiert. 
Im Speedcross-Tutorial wird jetzt nicht mehr "$IDA_Axis0xNeg" statt "Im Drift" und "Guter Drift" angezeigt. 
Verschiedene Runner-Events wurden überarbeitet, um die Belohnungen ausgewogener zu gestalten. 
Fährt ein Spieler zum ersten Mal mit dem Offroad-Setup des Subaru Impreza WRX STI in den Tuning-Shop, waren bisher Teile der Stufe 13 verfügbar. Das ist nicht länger der Fall – die verfügbaren Karten haben jetzt eine angemessene Stufe. 
Nach Abschluss des "Ich rieche eine Ratte"-Events erhalten die Spieler jetzt eine Speed-Karte, die zu ihren momentan ausgerüsteten Karten passt. 
Nachdem du den Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 2.8 gekauft und dich in einen Tuning-Shop teleportiert hast, sind dort jetzt Teile zum Kauf verfügbar. 
Die Kollisionsabfrage einiger Felsen zwischen den "Schmugglerpfad"- und "Über den Berg"-Events wurde korrigiert. 
Spieler werden jetzt benachrichtigt, wenn ein anderer Spieler den AllDrive-Server verlässt. 
Ein Problem wurde behoben, das beim Betreten eines Tuning-Shops in AllDrive in einigen Fällen zum Absturz des Spiels führen konnte. 
Wird auf dem Nummernschild des Plymouth Barracuda eine gerade Zeichenanzahl eingegeben, führt dies nicht länger zu einem Fehler. Was für ein merkwürdiger Bug ... 
Die Spoiler des Buick GNX können jetzt im Folien-Editor bearbeitet werden. 
In AllDrive wird die Sprung-Kinokamera jetzt nur noch bei dem Spieler aktiviert, der den Sprung ausführt, und nicht auch bei allen anderen Spielern in seiner Nähe. 
Die "Willkommen bei AllDrive: Hangout"-Nachricht wird jetzt nur noch angezeigt, wenn ein Spieler diesen Spielmodus zum ersten Mal aufruft. 
Regenbogen-Nitro verursacht jetzt in Kombination mit dem serienmäßigen Auspuff und Heckstoßfänger des Lamborghini Murciélago keine Clipping-Fehler mehr. 
Spieler können den serienmäßigen Felgen des Ford Mustang GT jetzt eine primäre und sekundäre Farbe zuweisen. 
Die Frontstoßfänger des Nissan Fairlady können jetzt korrekt mit Decals versehen werden. 
Die Frontstoßfänger des Subaru BRZ können jetzt korrekt mit Decals versehen werden. 
Die Standard-Heckleuchten des Volkswagen Golf GTI sind jetzt in der Teileliste verfügbar. 
Das Autolog wird jetzt korrekt aktualisiert, nachdem die empfohlene Punktzahl im "Udo Roth: Wilde Zeiten"-Event übertroffen wurde. 
Die Helligkeit des dritten Bremslichts des Audi S5 wurde erhöht, da es bisher zu dunkel war. 
Die Zuschauer im Startbereich des "Free Ember Militia"-Events schweben jetzt nicht mehr. Das war gruselig ... 
Schnappschuss Pro ist jetzt während Sprung-Cinematics deaktiviert. 
Spieler verlieren jetzt gegen Streetracer keine Punkte mehr, wenn sie vor ihnen sind. Dieses Problem betraf vor allem folgende Streetracer: Lindsay, De'Aaron, Cassandra und LeAnne. 
Mehrere #Clipping-Fehler wurden behoben. 
Zahlreiche weitere Welt- und Geometrie-Korrekturen. 
Diverse weitere Anpassungen, Fehlerbehebungen und Verbesserungen. 





*Edit:*
Beim Aston Martin DB5 und beim Pontiac Firebird scheint es sich um kostenpflichtige DLCs zu handeln. Auch Besitzer der Deluxe Edition müssen zahlen - was ich beim Aufpreis der Deluxe Edition etwas schwach finde, Speedcross DLC hin oder her.


----------



## Galford (20. März 2018)

Das Update ist raus.

Wer wirklich Interesse an BEIDEN DLC Autos hat (Firebird / Aston Martin DB5), sollte sich das billigere Bundel kaufen, welches bei mir unter "Extra Content" gar nicht aufgeführt ist, weil dort beide Autos nur einzeln gelistet sind. Einzen kosten die aber mehr. Also das Bundle im Store direkt suchen, und die Autos nicht einzeln kaufen! Wer nur Interesse an einem Auto hat (oder keinem), für den sieht es natürlich anders aus.
Edit: Noch ein kleines Update, obwohl es wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten interessieren wird, aber die zwei neuen DLC Autos sind nicht als Speedcross Autos verfügbar.


----------



## Flexsist (9. April 2018)

Mahlzeit. Ich lebe noch. 

Frage: Kennt sich hier jemand gut mit Cinematic Tools aus? Ich würde gerne ein paar Videos machen in NFS Payback. Soweit funzt es auch, nur finde ich das mit den Cam-Flügen etwas umständlich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man auch Cam-Flüge programmieren und dann abspielen lassen. Weiß jemand wie das geht? In der Readme steht:



> When keyboard & mouse input are disabled:
> F - Create a camera track node
> G - Delete created node
> P - Play the track



Bei mir passiert jedoch nichts, wenn ich auf F;  G oder P drücke.

Habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Flexsist (17. April 2018)

April Update?

Heute morgen hat mein Origin ein NFS Payback Update geladen (ca. 7,5GB), kann aber nirgends Patch / Update Notes finden. Weiß jemand hier mehr?


----------



## Galford (17. April 2018)

Bei mir wurde nix geladen. Das April Update erwarte ich eigentlich auch erst nächste Woche.


Edit: Anscheinend auch kein Update nächste Woche. Dafür wird das nächste Update (angeblich) größer, als das letzte Update.


----------



## Flexsist (17. April 2018)

Aber der hat doch heute morgen bei mir über 7GB geladen. Versteh ich nicht....

EDIT:
Erst wurde mir eine Benachrichtigung angezeigt, irgendwas mit Content Update...aber kein Titel dazu usw. Und da bei mir NFS Payback das aktuelleste Spiel bei Origin ist habe ich dann manuell bei Payback auf *Spiel aktualisieren *geklickt, dann fing er auch promt an zu laden.



Und ich befürchte auch, es wird nicht bei einem großen Update bleiben. Soviele Bugs noch im Spiel.....allein in den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich EA 3 Bugs am BMW M3 E30 & BMW M5 gemeldet. Zwei davon auch auf Twitter, um den Druck zu erhöhen, weil BMW hats vielleicht auch gelesen. 

EDIT2:

Hier mal noch ein Auszug aus der InstallLog von Heute, dem 17.4.2018...also ich schreibe hier kein quatsch, er hat wirklich was geupdatet und installiert...



Spoiler





```
****************************************
Install Date: 04/17/2018
08:18:14  Started logging
****************************************

08:18:14  Install Location: H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\
08:18:14  Install Locale: de_DE
08:18:14  Performing update install!
08:18:14  Initialized installation config.
08:18:14   CommandLine: install -update -locale de_DE -installPath "H:\Origin  Games\Need for Speed Payback\" -autologging -startmenuIcon=0  -desktopIcon=0
08:18:14  EAInstaller version: 5.02.01.00
08:18:14  Original System Version (6.1.7601)
08:18:14  Launching System Version (6.1)
08:18:14  Touchup not running under compatibility mode
08:18:14  OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition
08:18:14  Data reader initialized.
08:18:14  Data reader config: LOCALE = de_DE
08:18:14  Data reader config: INSTALL_LOCATION = H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\
08:18:14  Data reader config: INSTALL_LOCATION_DOUBLE_BACKSLASH = H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback
08:18:14  Data reader config: DOING_UPDATE_INSTALL = 1
08:18:14  Data reader config: CREATE_DESKTOP_ICON = 0
08:18:14  Data reader config: CREATE_STARTMENU_ICON = 0
08:18:14  Data reader config: 32BIT = 0
08:18:14  Data reader config: 64BIT = 1
08:18:14  Processing EAIN file 'H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\Touchup.dat'.
08:18:14  Game already installed to: H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\NeedForSpeedPayback.exe
08:18:14  Game has been previously installed.  Retrieving installed info.
08:18:14  Game (Need for Speed™ Payback) with locale (de_DE) previously installed at  H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\
08:18:14  (Config)Updating locale to: de_DE
08:18:14  (Config)Updating install location to: H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\
08:18:14  (Config)Studio: EA Games
08:18:14  (Config)Game Name: Need for Speed Payback
08:18:14  (Config)Display Game Name: Need for Speed™ Payback
08:18:14  (Config)Updating ForceUninstallAllFiles to: 0
08:18:14  (Config)Updating ForceUninstallAllFiles to: 1
08:18:14  EAI data version: 5.02.01.00
08:18:14  The EAI build_guid is c8813e0c4d9c4948bf04cb64bfab07c5
08:18:14  Start redistributables install phase
08:18:16  Started DirectX Install Phase
08:18:16  This is an update install.  Skipping this prerequiste install.
08:18:16  Finished DirectX Install Phase
08:18:16  Started VC++ Runtime 12.0.30501.0 Install Phase
08:18:16  This is an update install.  Skipping this prerequiste install.
08:18:16  Installing x86 VC runtime: 12.0.30501.0
08:18:16  Launching process:
    Command: "H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2013\redist\vcredist_x86.exe" /install /quiet /norestart
    Working directory: H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2013\redist\
08:18:39  Process exited with exit code 0.
08:18:39  Successfully installed x86 VC runtime.
08:18:39  Installing x64 VC runtime: 12.0.30501.0
08:18:39  Launching process:
    Command: "H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2013\redist\vcredist_x64.exe" /install /quiet /norestart
    Working directory: H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2013\redist\
08:18:52  Process exited with exit code 0.
08:18:52  Successfully installed x64 VC runtime.
08:18:52  Finished VC++ Runtime 12.0.30501.0 Install Phase
08:18:52  Started VC++ Runtime 14.0.23026.0 Install Phase
08:18:52  This is an update install.  Skipping this prerequiste install.
08:18:52  Installing x64 VC runtime: 14.0.23026.0
08:18:52  Launching process:
    Command: "H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2015\redist\vc_redist.x64.exe" /install /quiet /norestart
    Working directory: H:\ORIGIN~1\NEEDFO~2\__INST~1\vc\vc2015\redist\
08:18:52  Process exited with exit code 1638.
08:18:52  Visual Studio runtime setup failure: A newer version of the VS2015 (x64) runtime is already installed.
08:18:52  Finished VC++ Runtime 14.0.23026.0 Install Phase
08:18:52  End of redistributables install phase
08:18:52  Setting up uninstall data ... 
08:18:52  Game already installed to: H:\Origin Games\Need for Speed Payback\NeedForSpeedPayback.exe
08:18:52  Game has been previously installed.  Retrieving installed info.
08:18:52  Installing Firewall exception ... 
08:18:52  Start Adding Application To Exception List
08:18:53  Successfully installed Firewall exception
08:18:53  Start Adding Application To Exception List
08:18:53  Successfully installed Firewall exception
08:18:53  CREATE_DESKTOP_ICON = 0
08:18:53  CREATE_STARTMENU_ICON = 0
08:18:53  Setting up registry ... 
08:18:53  Current Product GUID exist: {F4CF3D08-565C-40B7-B351-D3033DE2172B}
08:18:53  New product GUID: {F4CF3D08-565C-40B7-B351-D3033DE2172B}
08:18:53  Product GUID is not changed
08:18:53  Calling touchup_SetUninstallRegKey
08:18:53  forcing 64 bit registry
08:18:53  forcing 64 bit registry
08:18:53  forcing 64 bit registry
08:18:53  forcing 64 bit registry
08:18:55  Installer finished with exit code: 0
08:18:55  Shutting down data reader.

****************************************
08:18:55  Stopping install logging
****************************************
```


----------



## Galford (17. April 2018)

Mich würde es dagegen nicht überraschen, wenn das nächste Update auch das letzte Update wird. Aber das ist nur Spekulation.

Greift dein Cinematic Tool auf irgendwelche Spieldateien zu und ändert diese? Bei mir wollte Origin z.B. auch schon Mass Effect updaten, weil es bemerkt hatte, dass da was nicht mit der normalen Origin Version übereinstimmt (hatte eine Texturmod installiert).

Wie gesagt, es gab kein Update bei mir. Versuche ich NFS Payback zu updaten kommt nur:

YOU'RE ALL SET
Need for Speed™ Payback Deluxe Edition is up to date.​​


----------



## Flexsist (17. April 2018)

Guck mal oben, EDIT2, vielleicht siehst du mehr als ich.

Cinematic habe ich auch erst im Verdacht gehabt, aber soweit ich weiß wird da nur dann Temporär was geändert. Ich habe nicht mal eine Datei im Payback Ordner von Cinematic, bei einer älteren Version musste man ja noch eine .dll (glaube ich) Datei in den Spieleordner werfen, das muss ich jetzt nicht mehr. Der komplette Cinematic Tools Ordner liegt bei mir auf dem Desktop.

EDIT: Okay, gerade einen Cinematic Tools Ordner im Payback Ordner gefunden. Aber auch nur eine config.ini und eine Logfile drin.


----------



## Flexsist (18. April 2018)

Noch mehr Fehler gefunden.....diesmal am M2. Irgendwie scheint nicht ein BMW fehlerfrei zu sein im Spiel. Echt zum kotzen....

Falls es wenn interessiert:

BMW M5 Stance BUG

BMW M2 Stance BUG + BUG beim zurücksetzen des optischen Tunings

BMW M3 E30 Pandem Widebody BUG


----------



## Flexsist (25. April 2018)

Ich habe das "Problem" mit den automatisierten Kamarabewegungen  gelöst bekommen in Cinematic.

Mein Fehler war, dass ich das UI von Cinematic immer offen hatte. Wenn man dieses ausblendet (F1) funzt es mit den...



> When keyboard & mouse input are disabled:
> F - Create a camera track node
> G - Delete created node
> P - Play the track



tasten. 

Echt geil dieses Cinematic Tools!


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2018)

Na dann lass mal paar Ergebnisse blicken 


Btw: Hab 50% mehr GPU Auslastung im Vollbild Mode als im Fenster Mode... 99% Vollbild vs rund 50% Fenster... Beides mit identischer Auflösung versteht sich...

Wie sieht das bei euch aus ? 

Denke hier haben wir mal wieder einen Bug lol


----------



## Flexsist (25. April 2018)

Ja, ich hoffe bis zum Wochenende habe ich einen schönen Car Porn fertig. Ich tu mich da immer n bissel schwer....und ich weiß auch gerade nicht welches Fahrzeug. Gibt halt noch viel zu viele Fahrzeuge mit Fehlern, hauptsächlich bei abgesenktem Luftfahrwerk. Ich hätte halt immer gerne alles perfekt. Und dann muss ich noch einen gutes Lied finden, wovon ich sehr viele habe. Die Qual der Wahl.^^ Zudem habe ich immer noch kein vernüftiges Video Programm. Also mit effekten und so siehts dann erstmal ehr mau aus.

Was die GPU-Auslastung betrifft konnte ich dein Szenario nicht nachvollziehen. Was mir allerdings auffiel, im Pause-Menü steigt die GPU Auslastung bei mir um ca. 10-15% und das bei einem Standbild. Also Performance mässig ist NFSP weiterhin stark verbesserungswürdig.
Was mir auch schon vor einer ganzen weile auffiel, wenn ich 4K Auflösung einstelle, und dann wieder zurück auf WQHD oder FHD, bleibt der VRam scheinbar auch gefüttert mit den höher aufgelösten Texturen. Also die VRAM und auch RAM Auslastung bleiben weiter sehr hoch und die Performance ist dementsprechend schlecht (bei meiner Hardware).
Ich überlege auch gerade in welcher Auflösung ich aufnehmen soll, WQHD Downsampling auf FHD (macht Nvidia Experience automatisch), oder gleich in FHD.
Ich denke  FHD wäre wohl stabielere Lösung, aber da sieht es nicht mehr ganz so schön aus.


----------



## Galford (25. April 2018)

Das Spiel wechselt, wenn es im Menü auf den Festermodus umgestellt wird, bei mir, in eine Auflösung von 720p. Das scheint aber so beabsichtigt zu sein (im Menü des Spieles wird auch keine Auflösung mehr angegeben). Deshalb ist die GPU-Auslastung auch logischerweise geringer als bei Auflösungen über 720p. Ich schätze mal, dass Fenster wurde nicht auf volle Monitorgröße gezogen, sonst hätte die niedrigere abweichende Auflösung auffallen müssen.

Edit: 
Windows-Taste und Pfeil aufwärts, und das Fenster passt sich an die Bildschirmgröße an, wobei sowohl die Auflösung des Spieles ansteigt, als auch die Auslastung.


----------



## Flexsist (26. April 2018)

Stimmt, ist mir nie aufgefallen.

Was mich noch sehr nervt ist, dass die Felgenspeichen und die gesamten Bremsanlagen immer "zittern", besonders auffällig und nervig bei Nahaufnahmen. Ich frage mich warum das so ist und ob das wirklich sein muss. Überlege gerade ob ich das mit Payback sein lasse und doch lieber wieder auf das NFS 2015 zurück gehe, für ein paar Fahrzeug aufnahmen. Das war weitaus weniger Fehlerbehaftet als Payback. Zudem sind dort die Texturen deutlich besser. Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, auch der BMW M4 hat den gleichen Stance Bug wie der M2 & M5, bei Verwendung von M Performance Kotflügel. Es ist echt so verdammt frustierend dieses NFS Payback. Wenn EA / Ghost Games das nicht hinbekommt all diese ganzen Fehler zu beheben, ja dann wars das wohl für mich mit Need for Speed. Dann werd ich mir endlich Win10 zulegen und Forza Horizon spielen.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2018)

Ja Fenster auf vollen Bildschirm gezogen und optisch kein Unterschied zum Vollbild... Trotzdem weitaus geringere Auslastung... Kann ja nich angehen das ich nur 60fps erreiche mit ner 1080 im Vollbild lol...


----------



## ak1504 (4. Mai 2018)

Kann man schon nette Sachen mit anstellen mit den Cinematic Tools...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCaXb39wS5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (6. Mai 2018)

Kennt schon jemand den Unofficial Patch v0.5?

Das ist ein Paket aus ein paar Tools zum modden von NFS Payback. Ich liebe den extended customiszion mod. Damit sieht das ganze gleich viel besser aus. Die maximale Tiefe bleibt leider vorerst auf dem Niveau wie mit Luftfahrwerk, aber man kann Spurbreiten  und Sturz anpassen, besser als in NFS  Payback. Man kann quasi Millimeter genau arbeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Das daran ist aber, man kann die ganzen clipping Bugs bei Verwendung von Luftfahrwerken an diversen Fahrzeugen beheben. Downloaden kann man das ganze nur innerhalb eines Discord Channels.
Hier gehts in den Discord Channel https://discord.gg/5CHMrQs


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 50% mehr GPU Auslastung im Vollbild Mode als im Fenster Mode...



Da es noch keinen Patch gab nehme ich an das Problem tritt random auf. Auslastung Fenster/Full war jedenfalls heute identisch.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2018)

Wochenend Aktion

Need for Speed auf Twitter: "You get a shipment! You get a shipment! You get a shipment! Play Payback this weekend and receive three premium shipments 🎁
📷: Eisenmann1080ti… https://t.co/ttTAEOvWBy"


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2018)

Wochenend Aktion

Need for Speed auf Twitter: "You get a shipment! You get a shipment! You get a shipment! Play Payback this weekend and receive three premium shipments 🎁
📷: Eisenmann1080ti… https://t.co/ttTAEOvWBy"


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2018)

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass man auf die News, auch im Spiel selbst hingewiesen wird, aber hier trotzdem:

Under the Hood 29.05.2018





> All cars can reach level 399, Speedlist collision has been adjusted, quick races are yours to create, and more.
> We're ready to show off our latest update, and this time we've  fine-tuned Need for Speed Payback with tons of great suggestions from  the community. A major boost for every car, Speedlist adjustments,  customizable quick races, and other changes are headed your way! Check  out everything coming on *June 19, 2018* below.
> 
> Array *AllDrive: Quick Races*
> ...


----------



## Flexsist (29. Mai 2018)

Gucke an....

Haben sie doch noch neue Felgen reingehauen. Daran habe ich echt nicht mehr geglaubt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2018)

Kleines Update:

Die Anzahl an Wraps wird von 50 auf 100 erhöht. Das wurde bestätigt,  allerdings im Artikel auf der NFS-Seite vergessen (wobei dieser später  noch aktuallisiert werden soll). Deutsche Übersetzung liegt auch noch  nicht vor (aber hier kann ja eh jeder Englisch).

Patch-Notes gibt es später, nahe zum Release des Patches (19. Juni)


----------



## Flexsist (29. Mai 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Deutsche Übersetzung liegt auch noch  nicht vor (aber hier kann ja eh jeder Englisch).



Mehr oder weniger. Ohne den Google Translator wäre ich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2018)

Payback ist nun in der EA/Origin Access Vault verfügbar


----------



## Galford (18. Juni 2018)

Need for Speed Payback – Juni-Patch



> *Patch-Notizen – Juni 2018*​
> 
> *Neues Feature: AllDrive: Schnelle Rennen*
> *Neues Feature: AllDrive: Chat-Rad*
> ...


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe das Spiel das letzte Mal einen Monat nach Release gespielt, lohnt es sich dort nochmal reinzuschauen?


----------



## Flexsist (18. Juni 2018)

> *Wir haben einen Exorzismus an allen Wagen durchgeführt, die  selbstständig ihren Motor angelassen und das Fahrwerk hochgefahren  haben, wenn der Spieler den Schnappschuss-Pro-Modus geöffnet hat.*



NA ENDLICH! Über ein halbes jahr später, nachdem ich diesen Fehler gemeldet habe....
Wobei die Beschreibung schon noch viel offen lässt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, es geht um den Alldrive. Im Singelplayer hat man das Problem ja nicht.

mah....ich hätte es wissen müssen. Schon wieder zu früh gefreut. Der Audi R8 (drifter) hat immer noch Clipping Fehler an der Hinterachse.

Die neuen Felgen sind zwar alle sehr schön, aber leider auf den bis jetzt gestesteten Wagen lächerlich schmal.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2018)

Erst hängt die GPU Auslatung bei 99% im Vollbild und nachdem das nicht mehr passiert gehts mit der CPU los bei dem Game... Sollte beim nächsten NFS nochmals die Frostbite zum Einsatz kommen hoffe ich die Herren belesen sich mal um damit besser umgehen zu können...


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2018)

Also CPU Probleme habe ich bei mir nicht bemerkt. Im Gegenteil, WQHD läuft jetzt noch besser....und das bei weniger CPU-Takt (von 4.6GHz auf 4.3GHz runter getaktet).
EDIT: CPU Auslastung im Singelplayer 50-75%


----------



## Flexsist (26. Juni 2018)

NEUES stillgelegtes Auto verfügbar. Es ist ein Ford Crown Victoria CVPI 2008 (Cop Car)

Kann aber nur bis 365 hoch gelevelt werden. Schaft dann aber trotzdem 375km/h.

https://twitter.com/FLXD5GN/status/1011595876911996930


----------



## Galford (26. Juni 2018)

Seit dem Patch aus der letzten Woche gibt es wieder neue stillgelegte Autos. Letzte Woche war es ein Defender mit einer Hai-Lackierung. Okay, "neu" ist der Defender natürlich nur, weil man das Auto mit dem Design/Tuning zum ersten Mal finden konnte. Nächsten Dienstag gib es dann das nächste Auto.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2018)

Blinkendes Neon eingführt schön und gut nur scheinbar bekommt man jetzt nur noch den Blinke Kram und kein normales mehr ?


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juni 2018)

Nö. Gibt auch noch normale.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2018)

Seit dem Update hab ich nur noch blinkende bekommen -.-


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juni 2018)

Schade das es keinen Spielinternen Markt zum tauschen für sowas gibt, sonst könnte ich dir  von jeder static Farbe 2 geben (vermutlich). Nur von Luftfahrwerken kann ich nicht genug kriegen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Juni 2018)

Moin,

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage: 

Ich hab Mir damals Payback fuer die Box geholt aber seit FH3 besteht ja die Moeglichkeit, Plattformuebergreifend zu Spielen.

Besteht die Moeglichtkeit, dass Ich es aufm Pc spielen kann, ohne Cd obwohls auf meiner Box schon Installiert ist zweck's dem Key?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juni 2018)

Ist NFS Payback ein play anywhere Titel? Wenn nicht dann nicht, soviel ich weiß ist das bis jetzt nur für Spiele von "Microsoft" so.


----------



## Galford (4. Juli 2018)

Seit heute gib es ein neues Update:
Need for Speed auf Twitter: "Just a heads up, we are currently rolling out a small update to include minor fixes."
Keine Ahnung was konkret gefixt wird.

Ben Walke auf Twitter: "Need for Speed players, we have a small update going out today. This is to fix some stability issues. #NFSPayback… "



Was anderes:
Endlich habe ich auch mein letztes (ehemaliges) Level 299 Auto auf 399. Müssten immerhin so um die 130/140 Autos gewesen sein.
Jetzt habe ich deutlich über 300 Level 399 Autos, was natürlich jedes Auto in jeder Klasse einschließt, sowie eine ganze Reihe an Autos doppelt. 

​


----------



## Flexsist (5. Juli 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was konkret gefixt wird.​


​ Ich glaube, es wurden unter anderem ein paar Teile hinzugefügt bzw "freigeschalten". Die eine Kotflügelverbreiterung am Alfa Romeo Giulia QV, mit dem riesigen Luftauslass hinter dem Vorderrad z.B...  der ist doch neu oder? Genauso wie die kleinere Kotflügelverbreiterung an der Hinterachse, ich glaube die ist auch neu. Ich habe dieses Fahrzeug aber erst seit ca. 1 Woche, kann mich auch irren.

Edit:
Mir sind diese Teile jeden Falls erst gestern aufgefallen. ^^ (Und nein, das ist nicht mein Tuning sondern  nur eine Demo. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, die sind wohl doch nicht neu...hab mich geirrt...^^


----------



## Galford (12. Juli 2018)

Wer die verwaisten Autos bisher verpasst hat, den dürfte das hier freuen.:



> The dealership is now filled with abandoned cars! If you missed out on collecting any of them, you can now go get yourself a Mazda RX-7 Spirit R, Volvo Amazon P130, Volvo 242DL, BMW M3 Evolution II E30, Plymouth Barracuda, or Nissan Skyline 2000 GT-R!​



Das gilt natürlich noch nicht für die Autos der letzten 4 Wochen.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2018)

Is das ein Bug das ich Eddis Skyline nicht mehr verwenden kann weil ich ihn angeblich nicht besitze ? Verwenden im Sinn von er steht nur in der Garage die ich nicht mit dem verlassen kann und bei Rennen kann ich ihn auch nicht wählen Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (3. August 2018)

bei mir ist alles gut.


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2018)

Jemand meinte ich sollte ihn verkaufen und neu kaufen... Kann ich nicht da "Teil eines DLC" ???

Betreff: Kann Eddies Skylinie nicht mehr benutzen/aus der Garage holen - Answer HQ


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2018)

UNTER DER HAUBE: WIEDER EIN JAHR ÄLTER

Wir feiern den 24. Geburtstag von Need for Speed mit einer Woche voller großartiger Geschenke.

Unter der Haube: Wieder ein Jahr aelter


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2018)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn das Spiel endlich mal Bugfrei werden würde (Aber sowas werden wir bei NFS wohl unser Leben lang nicht mehr erleben).  Weiß auch gar nicht was ich mit doppelter EP und Geld anfangen soll. Ich besitze oder besaß glaube ich schon jedes Fahrzeug. Also was soll ich damit anfangen? 

Außerdem langweilt mich das Spiel z.Z. extrem.  Sehe im Moment keinen Grund das Spiel überhaupt zu starten. Dafür habe ich umso mehr Gründe der NFS Reihe entgültig den Rücken zuzukehren.

Hier nur mal EIN Beispiel an mehreren Fahrzeugen, warum mir das Spiel so  ziemlich egal geworden ist weil man einfach nur noch genervt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (25. August 2018)

Kann die Grafikfehler ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir handelt es sich ebenfalls um eine nvidia Grafikkarte (halt ne 1080ti), aber so was tritt bei mir nicht auf. Allerdings ist meine 1080ti von Werk aus übertaktet, ohne das ich sie noch weiter hoch geprügelt hätte. Sicher das solche Grafikfehler nicht von einer zu hoch übertakteten Grafikkarte kommen können, immerhin übersteigt es bei dir ja auch noch die OC Einstellungen von Asus? Vielleicht wenigsten mal den Vram runtertakten, auf die "normalen" OC Einstellungen seitens Asus? Nur mal probieren - ich sag ja nicht, dass das der Grund sein MUSS. Aber wenn er es sein sollte, ist es etwas unfair es dem Spiel zuzuschieben.

Geld und Rep brauch ich auch nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht mehr unbedingt. Aber mit mehr Rep ist es einfacher von Level zu Level zu kommen, um Shipments zu erhalten. Und Tokens kann ich nie genug haben. Klar, ich kann auch mit einem Level 100 Fahrzeug mir niedrig levellige Speedkarten kaufen, und die gegen Tokens tauschen, aber dazu schadet Geld ja wiederum nicht. Und ja, ich habe schon kapiert das es Leute gibt, die sich Millionen von Tokens und Credits, mit Trainer oder sonst was, erzeugen, und sich wahrscheinlich über jemanden wie mich totlachen, der sich alles ehrlich erspielt hat, und von Abermillionen Tokens nur träumen kann. Naja, 400 Shipments habe ich mir aufgehoben, die erst dann aufgebraucht werden, wenn es 100% klar ist, welches das letzte Update für das Spiel ist. Nicht das die da doch noch neue Vanity Items hinzufügen, bevor ich die Shipments aufbrauche. Wobei mir die Vanity Items weit mehr egal sind, als man es hier vielleicht herauslesen möchte. ​
Trotzdem habe ich Fahrzeuge noch nie verkauft - wieso sollte ich das auch wollen? Ich glaube ich hab schon Mal erwähnt: Ich hab 350 Autos, jeweils auf Level 399. Also jedes Auto, in jeder Klasse, in der es verfügbar ist, und dazu noch einige doppelt. Nur sind es halt nicht durchgehen Autos mit "perfekten" Speedkarten, was durch normales Spielen mir auch fast unmöglich erscheint, bei der Anzahl an Autos.

Das stehengelassene Auto, hatte es nächste Woche so oder so geben, aber ich lass das mal so durchgehen. Sollen Sie es halt als Geburtstagsgeschenk vermarkten. Im Prinzip ist es egal.
Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich, was die abandoned Cars angeht, auch mal in den Raum stellen, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass vor einigen Jahren, man die Autos auf einmal zugänglich gemacht hätte, anstatt sie auf 10 Wochen zu verteilen. Das Update wäre erschienen, die 10 Autos wären in der Welt gewesen, und man hätte alle sofort suchen und finden können. Heute wird einem der Content häppchenweise verfüttert, und die Fans finden es auch noch super. Die Karotte vor dem Esel - jede Woche eine Neue. Natürlich, es ist clever seitens der Entwickler das so zu machen, können sie uns doch verklickern, dass sie ihr Spiel stetig über Wochen und Wochen hinweg unterstütz haben. 
Klar, manche Spieler finden es toll, wenn sie jede Woche was zu tun haben, und es gibt sicherlich Argumente dafür, warum es ein Vorteil ist, die Autos nicht alle gleichzeitig rauszuhauen. Mich nervt es aber. Denn ganz ehrlich, ich mag das Gefühl auch mal ein Spiel "fertig" zu haben, ohne dass man mir dieses Gefühl immer mehr in die Ferne verrückt. Damit kann man es nämlich auch übertreiben. Gewinner ist wohl letztendlich der Spieler, der auch damit zufrieden ist, dass er sich vielleicht nicht alles erspielt, aber genau dann Schluss macht, sobald ihm das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Aber man selbst hat ja so viel Zeit reingesteckt, also muss der Rest halt auch noch sein.​
Außerdem, Leute, die das Spiel modden, haben Wochen zuvor Zugriff auf manche Autos, während der normale Spieler, mal als Beispiel, 6 Wochen auf Auto XY warten muss. 

Man kann es vergleichen mit Forzathons, aber wenn man die Berichte zu Forza Motorsport 7 richtig kapiert hat, wo es um das Freischalten von 100 zuvor gelockten Autos ging, und die falschen Zusammenhänge die einige Newsseiten verbreitet habe, weil die Newsschreiber Null Ahnung vom Spiel hatten, raussiebt, dann hat man hoffentlich auch kapiert, dass es auch bei Forza viele Leute gab, die es auch nicht richtig fanden, wenn Ihnen bestimmte Inhalte künstlich vorenthalten wurden.


Off-Topic:
Ich glaube ja nicht dran, aber manche Leute scheinen immerhin ein kleine Hoffnung zu haben, dass Super Street The Game wenigsten okay wird. Wer Autos tunen will, kann ja mal einen (sehr skeptischen!) Blick auf dieses Spiel werfen. Immerhin gibt es hunderte echte, lizensierte Autoteile! Nur keine lizensierten Autos ...… nun, ja, vielleicht stört das ja nicht?


Oh Mann, ich hab echt zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2018)

Stell das Auto mal in die Sonne, geh in den Snapshot Modus und bewege mal  auf der Seite, die von der Sonne angestrahlt wird, nah die Cam am Auto lang.

Edit:
Super Street ist nix für mich. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass es im asiatischen Raum  gut ankommen wird. Die kreuzen da ja auch gerne mal ein paar Autos, so wie es in Super Street auf Grund der fehlenden Lizenzen ja ist. ^^


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2018)

"Ich hab 350 Autos, jeweils auf Level 399" Holy... Oo 

Also ich hab bis auf den Bug mit Eddis Wagen keine Probleme. Generell zocke ich Payback sehr gern. Gute Optik, guter Sound, tolles Tuning und fahren tut es es sich auch super für mich. Alles Punkte bei der Super Street ordentlich verk.... wird


----------



## Galford (26. August 2018)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Stell das Auto mal in die Sonne, geh in den Snapshot Modus und bewege mal  auf der Seite, die von der Sonne angestrahlt wird, nah die Cam am Auto lang.



Stimmt, da muss ich mich eines Besseren belehren lassen. Ich benutze wohl den Snapshot-Pro Modus nicht oft genug, denn mir ist es echt zuvor nie aufgefallen. Aber ich kann den Grafikfehler tatsächlich reproduzieren. Das ist wirklich Schwach seitens der Entwickler. Ich hab auch zusätzlich meine alten Bilder etwas durchgeschaut, da muss ich allerdings sagen, ist mir so etwas dann nur einmal aufgefallen. 

Es gibt im Spiel leider auch noch an (mindestens) einer Stelle schwebende Bäume (2). Und die schweben immer. Ich bin auch schon schwebende Gräsern und Steinen begegnet im Laufe der Monate, aber das war dann zumindest nicht permanent.


----------



## Flexsist (26. August 2018)

Zum Thema schweben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht beim einfügen / Upload eines Bildes. Habe "klein" angekreuzt (gelassen).

EDIT2: Gerade noch zufällig in meinen Snapshots gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus.

Seit heute und für eine Woche, gibt es einen Halloween inspirierten liegengelassenen Ford Roadster, der bisher so noch nicht zu bekommen war.

Ich schreibe das hier, aus dem Grund, weil die letzten paar Autos Wiederholungen waren, und ein Durchlauf an Wiederholungen eigentlich noch nicht beendet war.
Es könnte also sein, dass jemand das Auto verpasst, wenn er eh nur eine Wiederholungen eines alten Autos erwartet hat.

Vielleicht juckt das auch niemanden mehr, aber ich schreib es halt mal hier ins Forum.


----------



## Galford (11. Dezember 2018)

Wieder mal bricht man aus dem Kreislauf an Wiederholungen aus, uns seit heute und für eine Woche, gibt es einen winterlich designten Dodge Challenger STR8 in der Spielwelt zu finden. Den gab so wie hier zuvor noch nicht zu finden.

Kann natürlich sein, dass diese Autos irgendwann auch bei den Händlern im Spiel verfügbar sein werden, wer aber Nummer Sicher gehen will, und Zeit hat, holt ihn sich jetzt.​


----------



## meckswell (6. Juni 2020)

Hilfe, wie geht das Force Feedback am Xbox Controller aus? In den  Einstellungen find ich nix und in der Xbox Zubehör App hab ichs  deaktiviert. Es vibriert trotzdem, das macht mich wahnsinnig, das muss  aus. Gibts da n Trick oder so?

PS: Ich nutze das Spiel als Stabilitätstest nach CPU-OC. Und für GPU-OC  kann man es zum Testen benutzen. Ich hab kein Spiel das mehr rein  schwartet. Für das Spiel brauch ich die gleiche Vcore wie für Prime95  non avx 80k.

Aber das Vibrieren muss aus, bitte helfen.


----------



## Flexsist (11. Juni 2020)

Xbox Controller aufschrauben, die beiden Motoren abziehen von der Platine, wieder zusammenschrauben.  So hatte ich das gelöst. ^^


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2022)

Project Unite Mod Packs gibt's für alle 3 Ghost Games NFS  😎

Mächtig geiles Zeug!

https://nfsmods.xyz/mod/3791





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHq00pcMUf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3nQbxuD788

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

